# Madddas verrückte Welt auf zwei Rädern...



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

In den letzten Jahren haben meine 24h Rennberichte sich immer großer beliebtheit erfreut und deshalb dachte ich ich Starte damit mal einen Fred zu allgemeinen belustigung

Tja nun war es mal wieder so weit….Für mich war das dritte mal Rad am Ring als Einzelfahrer auf der MTB Strecke angesagt. Das Rennen lag dieses Jahr glücklicherweise Ende Juli und nicht wie üblich im September.

Ein wettermäßiger Supergau, wie im letztem Jahr, der den Veranstalter zwang das Rennen zu unterbrechen, war also eher nicht zu erwarten. Hofften wir alle zumindest inständig…

Mein Vater hatte wieder mit seinen Kumpels ein Rennrad 8er Team bereitgestellt und so hatte ich genug Betreuer, die sich wirklich rührend um mich gekümmert haben. An dieser Stelle schonmal vielen Dank dafür!

Aber erstmal zurück zum Anfang…Gegen Freitag Mittag bin ich zusammen mit Vaddi in Richtung Ring aufgebrochen. Für die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag hatte ich mir ein Zimmer in der Nähe vom Ring genommen. Also erstmal in Richtung Meggi´s Landgasthof gefahren. Dort schnell ausgepackt und dann zum Ring um meinen Kollegen vom Rennradachter aufbauen zu helfen. Bis auf ein paar Tropfen Regen spielte das Wetter immer noch richtig gut mit! Gut in der Eifel heißt das so gut wie gar nix, aber fürn Magen is dat schonmal beruhigend. Apropos Magen…nach dem Aufbauen wurde erstmal gegessen und ich regte mich dadrüber auf, dass ich so verpeilt sein konnte nur eine Protion Nudeln gekauft zu haben. Naja also noch nen Teller Haferflocken nachgeschaufelt. Eine Diät konnte ich nun wirklich nicht so kurz vor dem Rennen gebrauchen. Dann war es für mich an der Zeit wieder in Richtung Pension zu eiern.










Im Prinizip begann jetzt das Rennen für mich, denn eigentlich ist so ein 24h Solorennen ein Triathlon aus: Schlafen vor dem Rennen, Essen und Radfahren. Und genau vor ersterem hatte ich etwas schiss. Hoffentlich konnte ich gut schlafen. Also gegen 10 Uhr ziemlich Müde ins Bett gelegt und erstmal versucht einzuschlafen. Ging natürlich nicht wirklich auf Anhieb. Verdammte Aufregung! Schließlich bin ich dann wahrscheinlich doch eingeschlafen…musste ja so sein, weil ich nämlich auf am anderen Morgen ausgeruht aufgewacht bin… Also noch gemütlich eine Runde im Bett gegammelt und ab zum Frühstück, wo die Besitzerin Meggi mir erstmal Rührei servierte (An dieser Stelle erstmal eine Empfehlung, wer am Ring ein Hotel sucht ist bei Meggi´s Landgasthof genau richtig!). Dann noch schnell mit ein paar Teilnehmerinnen beim Frühstück gequatscht und los gings in Richtung Ring.

Hier hieß es erstmal Räder fertig machen und genau…wieder Essen. Zwischendurch habe ich dann noch einige Bekannte begrüßt. Selbst ein Ordner hat mich vom letzten Jahr noch wiedererkannt!

Mittlerweile war es gut warm geworden und ich entschied mich wohl oder übel meine Kompressionstubes erstmal wegzulassen, weil es sonst einfach zu warm geworden wäre.

Am Start traf ich dann Felix, einen anderen Einzelstarter in der Herrenklasse und so quaschten wir erstmal bis es im 13:20  losging.





Die erste Runde war etwas abgeändert. Es ging über den Grand Prix Kurs, um das Feld etwas zu entzerren und dann wurde auf die MTB- Strecke abgebogen.

Grob gesagt bogen wir Mountainbiker kurz vor der Einfahrt in die Grüne Hölle rechts ab. Dann ging es eine Forstraße runter, an der Verpflegungstelle vorbei, einen langen und relativ steilen Anstieg hoch zum Fuß der Nürburg.









Dann einen Trail runter, wieder ein Stück Forstraße hoch, dann in einen zweiten Trail mit einigen Spitzkehren:








Schließlich über einige Wiesen und Wirtschaftswege wieder Richtung Grand Prix Kurs. Dort bogen wir nach ca. einem Drittel wieder ab und fuhren durchs Fahrerlager und die Boxengasse. Mein Garmin zeigte für die Runde 8,95km und 170hm an. Gerade die vielen Höhenmeter sind bei diesem 24h Kurs eine echte Herausforderung!

Vorerst fuhr ich mit Felix ein paar Runden zusammen:





Das Tempo war gut und ich war doch mit Rundenzeiten zwischen 30 und 32 Minuten deutlich schneller als letztes Jahr unterwegs. Vor allem hieß es jetzt nur nicht Überdrehen! Meine Flasche wurde jede Runde gewechselt, zum einen um immer etwas anderes zu Trinken zu haben, zum anderen war jede Flasche genau mit der Menge Flüssigkeit gefüllt die ich für eine Runde brauchte. So konnte ich immerhin etwas Gewicht sparen.





Mittlerweile war ich alleine Unterwegs und es wurde verdammt warm…naja eher gesagt schwül. Das ist eigentlich so gar nicht mein Wetter. Ich teilte meinen Betreuern mit, die Flaschen etwas voller zu machen, denn die geplanten 250ml Flüssigkeit pro Runde reichten nicht mehr aus. Um mich etwas abkühlen zu können nahm ich dann noch eine zweite Flasche Wasser mit, womit ich mein Halstuch hin und wieder Nass machte. Das schaffte zumindest einen etwas kühlen Kopf. Trotzdem konnte ich immernoch ein relativ hohes Tempo fahren und insgesamt hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl.

Nach einiger Zeit traf ich Felix wieder und wir fuhren zusammen weiter. Dann folgte eine Schrecksekunde. Im ersten Trail fuhr Felix vor mir und plötzlich verstand eine unsichere Fahrerin Felix Kommando: „Links!“ falsch. Sie fuhr nach Links und Stürzte wohl währenddessen. Felix hatte kaum noch eine Chance und konnte nur noch einen Abhang runterfallen und landete ausgerechnet in einem Brennesselbusch. Ich konnte gerade so noch Bremsen und kam eine Hand Breit vor der Fahrerin zum stehen.

Nun befreite ich Felix erstmal von seinem Rad und er kletterte wieder auf die Strecke. Zum Glück war nicht wirklich etwas Ernstes passiert und wir konnten weiterfahren. Den Schrecken musste ich aber erstmal verdauen und mein Puls raste erstmal die nächste halbe Runde.

So langsam war es Zeit für die erste Pause (Die Zeiten hatte ich vorher auf einem Zeitplan notiert) und mein Vater rief mir zu, dass in der nächsten Runde reinkommen sollte. Jedoch fühlte ich mich so gut dass ich die Pause doch noch eine weitere Runde nach hinten verlegte.

Nach insgesamt 6:23 und 110km kam ich also das erste mal zurück ins Teamzelt und aß erstmal Nudeln, einen Obstsalat und Trank einen Kaffee. Das einzige was sich mittlerweile bemerkbar gemacht hatte waren meine Waden, die etwas zwickten. Zum Glück war es etwas kühler geworden und ich konnte meine Kompressionstubes anlegen um den ganzen Krempel etwas ruhig zu stellen:





Nach ca. 7 Minuten Pause ging es dann wieder los. Ich fühlte mich wieder Frisch und die Waden machten auch keine Probleme mehr. Inzwischen wurde es immer dunkler und nach ca. 3 weiteren Runden wurde es Zeit das Licht anzubauen und ab ging es in die Nacht:













Alle paar Stunden hielt ich dann an der Verpfegungstelle um ein paar Salzstangen und etwas Obst zu essen. Mittlerweile war die ganze Verpflegungsstellencrew mein persönlicher Fanclub geworden und die Unterstützung tat wirklich sehr gut! Inzwischen hatte ich auch Markus kennengelernt. Er fuhr für ein befreundetes Team im 2er, für die ich schon in Offenburg im 8er am Start war. So drehten wir hin und wieder gemeinsam unsere Runden und es tat wirklich gut mal zu quatschen, denn so musste man nicht die ganze Zeit ans Fahren denken. Schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle!

Die Atmosphäre war der Wahnsinn. Mittlerweile säumten hunderte Fackeln die Strecke und Teilweise kam man sich wie auf einer Landebahn vor! Ein irres Gefühl! So zwischen 1:00 und 2:00 Uhr war es dann Zeit für den nächsten Stopp.

Mein Ernährungsplan sah ein Powerbar Recoverydrink, etwas Obst, einen Kaffee und Haferflocken vor. Nun war es auch an der Zeit die Hose zu wechseln. Noch schnell die Sitzcreme aufgefrischt und weiter ging es. Inzwischen war es mitten in der Nacht und die Strecke war extrem leer geworden. Teilweise war kaum noch ein anderer Fahrer zu sehen und ich wartete auf die Halluzinationen, die ich letztes Jahr hatte. Da hatte mich zwischendurch ein Fahrer überholt, den es gar nicht gab und eine schwarze Gestalt stand wie der Reaper neben einer Wachsfackel. Das war zwar unheimlich, aber wenigstens wurde es nicht langweilig. Doch dieses Jahr passierte nichts. Gut es gab keinen Nebel und auch die Temperaturen waren so hoch, dass ich immernoch im kurzen kurzem Trikot fuhr.

Erstaunlicherweise verlief der Rest der Nacht ohne, dass noch etwas besonderes passierte und da es schon so früh Hell wurde konnte einer von meinen Betreuern schon gegen 6:00 Uhr mein Licht abklemmen. Nun wurde ich etwas Müde und zugegeben die Beine etwas schwer. Doch zur letzten geplanten Pause dauerte es noch etwas und es musste schließlich weitergehen…Jetzt war es aber an der Zeit nochmal an der Verpflegungsstation anzuhalten wo ich mit einem lauten: „Ja mmmmoin, du fährst ja noch!“ begrüßt wurde. Nachdem die Jungs sich erkundigt hatten, wie viel km ich bis jetzt geschafft hatte und ich „So ca. 270.“ zurückgab, waren sie sich einig, dass sie dann wohl nicht mehr stehen könnten...

„Da fehlt auch nicht mehr viel bei mir“ Antwortete ich und so war es auch. Meine Rundenzeiten dümpelten momentan bei Ca. 37 Minuten rum und es war endlich Zeit für die letzte große Pause!





Es gab das gleiche zu Mampfen wie bei der zweiten Pause. Geschmeckt habe ich aber nicht mehr viel. Dass mein Vater die Milch in meinem Kaffee vergessen hatte merkte nicht ich, sondern er. Nochmal entschied ich mich dazu die Hose zu wechseln, da meine andere aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Sitzcreme aufzusaugen schien. Eine halbe Tube war mittlerweile aufgebraucht. Zugegeben nur noch halbwegs erholt ging es in die letzten 5 Rennstunden.

Das erste mal hatte ich mir meine Position durchgeben lassen. Ich lag auf Platz zwei in meiner Altersklasse. Zwar hatte ich letztes Jahr meine AK gewonnen, aber dieses Jahr war noch ein stärkerer Fahrer an den Start gegangen, den ich bis dahin noch nicht kannte. Mir wurde aber schon schnell klar, dass ich gegen ihn nichts auszusetzen hatte. Mein Hauptziel war mich selbst zu schlagen. Genauer gesagt, die Laufleistung aus dem Jahr 2012 (das Rennen im Jahr 2013 ließ wegen der Rennunterbrechung und einem nachher vom Veranstalter abgeänderten Kurs keinen Verlgeich zu).

Nun kämpfte ich um jeden Höhenmeter und zwischenzeitlich war es eine verdammte Quälerei. Aber 2-3 Stunden vor Schluss hatte ich mich selbst überholt und meinen bisherigen Rekord auf der Strecke von 35 Runden eingestellt. Der drittplatzierte schien etwas Probleme zu haben und mein Vorsprung vor Platz drei wuchs stetig an. Darüber war ich verdammt froh, denn einen Zweikampf Rad an Rad hätte ich kaum noch durchgestanden.














Mein Fanclub an der Verpflegungstelle feuerte mich jede Runde an und aus dem Gesamten Fahrerlager gab es eine Irre Unterstützung. Einfach Wahnsinn und unbeschreiblich! Nur mein innerer Verwesungsgrad dämpfte die Euphorie doch etwas. Schließlich war die letzte Runde gekommen und irgendwie konnte ich noch, auf der suche nach Restmuskel im Laktat, letzte Kräfte mobilisieren um den letzten Anstieg standesgemäß hochzudrücken.

Damit ihr etwas vergleichen könnt seht ihr hier die Datenaufzeichnung von einer Runde um ca. 20:45 und der letzten:









Im Ziel angekommen warteten meine Eltern und mein Vater musste mich erstmal etwas Stützen, denn kurzzeitig war es mit dem Gleichgewicht dann doch schwierig...

Nach der Siegerehrung ging es dann direkt ins Hotel. Der Weg zum Restaurant fiel mir zugegeben verdammt schwer, meine Eltern mussten öfter auf mich beim gehen über die Hotelflure warten, denn die Knie wollten anscheinend nicht mehr so richtig.





Soo das wars dann auch schon wieder mit meinem kleinen Rennbericht für 2014. An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank an meine Eltern, das 8er Rennradteam „Die Acht“ und einfach alle, die mich auf der Strecke und via Facebook so tatkräftig unterstützt haben! Ohne euch wäre das alles nie möglich gewesen!


PS: Dieses Jahr stehen die 24 Stunden von Wittenborn noch auf dem Plan.  Schmerzrezeptoren leiden ja bekanntlich an Alzheimer…



Für die Statistikliebhaber unter euch gibt es hier noch  das Rennen in Zahlen:

Daten (Musste etwas rekonstruieren, weil die Garmindaten vom ersten Stint verloren gegangen sind….)

-40 Runden

-358km

-6800hm

-131 HF-Schnitt

-Offizielle Rennzeit 23:31 (Kommt dadurch zu Stande, da die MTBler etwas später Starten und ab 12:45 Zieleinlauf ist.)

-Zeit für große Pausen ca. 10 Minuten (Pro Pause)

-40 Trinkflaschen á 250-300ml

-Eine halbe Tube Sitzcreme

-Essen krieg ich net mehr ganz auf die Reihe, was das alles war…


PPS: Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, ihr eventuell auch mal so ein Rennen angehen wollt, dann schreibt mich einfach an, entweder hier via PN oder unter: [email protected]

Helfe wirklich immer gerne weiter!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2014)

Super! ABO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deLang (29. Juli 2014)

Welch ein toller Bericht mein Freund, auch ich habe die Runden mit dir in sehr guter Erinnerung   Immer wieder gerne! Schade, dass der gute Photograph meinen Kopf nicht abgelichtet hat, dann hätten wir eine schöne Erinnerung. Alles Gute und immer schön die Kette RECHTS! LG Markus


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

Jau hab mich auch  voll geärgert, dass der nicht etwas früher abegrückt hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2014)

Sehr ausführlicher Bericht 

Wo ich etwas schmunzeln musste......da hat mich ein Streckenposten wieder erkannt  , ist ja auch nicht so schwer bei der Mähne und dem Halstuch. Da bist du weltweit einzigartig. 

So ein 24Stundenrennen könnte ich auch fahren, wenn ich solange sitzen könnte. Auf einem Liegerad müsste es gehen, denn liegen kann ich gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2014)

Sehr GEIL! Solo steht auch noch mal auf dem Plan.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So ein 24Stundenrennen könnte ich auch fahren, wenn ich solange sitzen könnte. Auf einem Liegerad müsste es gehen, denn liegen kann ich gut.


Das Heavy24 ist doch nicht so weit von dir


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

Da wird's aber mit dem Liegerad schwerRad am Ring Rennrad müsste mit Liegerad gehen

@Jens als er mich wiedererkannt hat, hatte ich aber noch normale Klamotten an oder zumindest keinen Helm auf


----------



## Mr.Ippes (29. Juli 2014)

SUPER Rennbericht bist sauber durchgefahren bin auch gefahren 4er hab dich am langen Schotteranstieg auf dein neues Rad angesprochen und dir bei der Siegerehrung zugejubelt  waren  dann auch noch dran 2ter AK MASTER3 Gesamt 20ter Also nochmal Respekt vor deiner Leistung


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

Jau ich erinner mich! Glückwunsch zum 2ten Platz in der Ak!! Top Leistung!


----------



## baloo (30. Juli 2014)

Danke und Gratulation zur Top Leistung.


----------



## unkreativ (30. Juli 2014)

Super Leistung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (30. Juli 2014)

Schöner Bericht, liest sich sehr gut. Danke dafür und Hut ab für das Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## David91 (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Philipp,

schöner Bericht, gratuliert zum zeiten Platz habe ich ja schon, persönlich  Interessant hier im Forum über dein Thema zu stoßen, da wurde ich doch hellhörig
Ich bin dieses Jahr das 4. Mal dabei gewesen und genau wie du, wollte ich meine Leistung aus 2012 überbieten (2013 musste ich in der Nacht aussteigen, Wetter und Dextro-Gels haben mich fertig gemacht). Auch wollte ich zum ersten Mal die Nacht durchfahren und nicht schlafen  Bei den äußeren Bedingungen am Wochenende war das echt super, allerdings hat mich in der Nacht aufgrund der "gefühlten" Kälte ein Reizhusten geplagt, umso bemerkenswerter, dass du immer noch kurz gefahren bist  
Die letzten Stunden haben sich gefühlt sehr gezogen und nichts hatte mehr Geschmack, selbst Bananen wollten nicht mehr runter...war das bei dir ähnlich? Habe das bei mir das erste Mal festgestellt.
Ich bin gegen Ende mit vielen kleineren Pausen gefahren, 2-3 Runden auf dem Rad und dann 10-15Minuten ruhen, dafür die Runden etwas zügiger. Teilweise hätte ich am liebsten das Rad auf die Wiese gelegt und mich gleich daneben
Nach 2012 echt wieder super Wetter für die 24 Stunden, hoffentlich auch für 2015. Sieht man sich da am Ring?


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2014)

Ach moiin!Da haste dich aber gesteigert! Krasse Leistung Respekt!
Für alle die es nicht wissen, der Herr da obenj ist der, gegen den ich nix auszusetzen hatte

Das mit dem Essen ging dieses Jahr bei mir komischerweise bis zum ende nur geschmeckt hab ich auch nix mehr^^ Das mit dem nix mehr Runterkriegen hatte ich am Ende von Rennen 2012....ka woran es gelegen hat...Letztes rätsel der Menschheit

2015 bin ich natürlich wieder dabei! Hoffen wir mal, dass das der veranstalter trotz Ringpleite und Investorenhickhack hinbekommt


----------



## David91 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke   War selbst überrascht von der Steigerung, zumal ich sehr mit mir selbst gekämpft habe 
Essen runterspülen mit Flüssigkeit war letzte Option sonst hätte ich hinten raus nix mehr aufs Pedal gebracht
Nacht durchfahren war das vorrangige Ziel dieses Mal, diese Hürde sollte genommen werden. Aber dass ich mir die Latte fürs nächste dann mal selbst so hoch lege, nunja  Hoffe auch, dass der Event bleibt, die Location und alles drumherum ist einfach super, und ich mag die Strecke, zwar sehr anstrengend mit den Höhenmetern, aber durch die Bergabstücke wurds mir irgendwie nie langweilig.


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2014)

Ja dann will ich nächstes mal mindestens 50 Runden von dir sehen

Ja die Strecke ist mit Wittenborn und Chemnitz eine der geilsten 24 h strecken! Auf Duisburg hätte ich solo gar keinen Bock....


----------



## unkreativ (30. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich nächstes mal mindestens 50 Runden von dir sehen
> 
> Ja die Strecke ist mit Wittenborn und Chemnitz eine der geilsten 24 h strecken! Auf Duisburg hätte ich solo gar keinen Bock....


Das mit Duisburg kann ich verstehen - wie wäre es nächstes Jahr da mit einem Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (30. Juli 2014)

Puuh, 50 wird knackig, und nach der Gesamtwertung zu urteilen dauert das noch paar Jahre bis man bei 24h Solo seinen Leistungszenit erreicht 
Die 24er kenn ich noch nicht, bin damals 2012 in München Solo gestartet, an sich ne schöne Strecke, aber Pech mit Wetter und Rennabbruch am Sonntag in der Früh, da waren die vielen Wiesenstücke durchgeweicht und dem Veranstalter wurds zu gefährlich


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. August 2014)

Hi Maddda


Da hast einen sehr guten und interessanten Racebericht geschrieben!

Super Rennleistung !! 

Darf ich fragen wieviel Km und (falls du sie auch mißt) Höhenmeter du von 1.1.14 bis Ende Juli 2014 insgesamt trainiert hast ? (egal ob RR oder MTB Kilometer und Höhenmeter  )


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker





maddda schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren haben meine 24h Rennberichte sich immer großer beliebtheit erfreut und deshalb dachte ich ich Starte damit mal einen Fred zu allgemeinen belustigung
> 
> Tja nun war es mal wieder so weit….Für mich war das dritte mal Rad am Ring als Einzelfahrer auf der MTB Strecke angesagt. Das Rennen lag dieses Jahr glücklicherweise Ende Juli und nicht wie üblich im September.


----------



## maddda (3. August 2014)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Maddda
> 
> 
> Da hast einen sehr guten und interessanten Racebericht geschrieben!
> ...



Danke dirFreut mich, dass der Bericht gefällt

Au da muss ich mal zurückrechnen....
Also bis zum 24h Rennen vom Nürburgring ,ohne das Rennen selbst mitzurechnen, bin ich 6845,27km und 68840 Höhenmeter gefahren. Da ist dann Rennrad, MTB und Rolle drin (Eine Stunde Rolle ergibt mit meinem da angeschlossenen Garmin etwa die gleiche Distanz wie eine Stunde draussen aufm Radl)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke dirFreut mich, dass der Bericht gefällt





Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten. 



> Au da muss ich mal zurückrechnen....
> Also bis zum 24h Rennen vom Nürburgring ,ohne das Rennen selbst mitzurechnen, bin ich 6845,27km und 68840 Höhenmeter gefahren. Da ist dann Rennrad, MTB und Rolle drin (Eine Stunde Rolle ergibt mit meinem da angeschlossenen Garmin etwa die gleiche Distanz wie eine Stunde draussen aufm Radl)



Das ist ordentlich viel. 

Machst du im Winter eig. als auch Ausgleichssportarten wie z.B. Skiabfahrt oder Skilanglauf ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## maddda (3. August 2014)

Den nächsten gibbet dann nach dem 24h Rennen in Wittenborn, versprochen 

Im Winter bin ich dieses Jahr zwischendurch mal a bisserl gelaufen...habs dann aber schnell wieder sein gelassen, dass ist irgendwie nix für mich und da war mir das rad dann doch lieberHatte evtl auch damit zu tun, dass ich mir bei der ersten Laufeinheit letztes Jahr direkt die aussenbäder putt gemacht hab^^
Skifahren war ich bis jetzt einmal ne Woche...ist glaube ich jetzt 5-6Jahre her, hat mir auch richtig Spaß gemacht, aber irgendwie bin ich bis jez net mehr dazu gekommen...is ja auch verdammt teuer son Skiurlaub fürn armen Studenten

Anonsten mache ich noch Krafttraining, das ist gerade bei so langen Rennen wichtig. Rückenprobleme sind nämlich bei so langen Sachen einer der Hauptausfallgründe, da isses wichtig, dass die Rumpfmuskulatur gut stützt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. August 2014)

Dafür warst du aber in Duisburg vor Ort 
Hab dich aber nur von der Strecke aus gesehen.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2014)

Erwischt

Hab da aber nur ein paar Kumpels besucht und Grillen geholfen


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. August 2014)

Adlerauge halt, aber die blonde Matte erkennt man sogar beim Fahren 

Zelt festhalten gehörte nicht zu deinen Aufgaben?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2014)

Er war doch erst da, als der Grill schon an war


----------



## maddda (4. August 2014)

Hab von dem ganzen Spuk gar nix mitbekommen bin erst mit meinem Vater zusammen so gegen viertel vor 8angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (7. August 2014)

RESPEKT! Langstrecken gehen mir echt ab. Aber was nicht geht, geht halt nicht.


----------



## maddda (17. September 2014)

Tach Jungens! So langsam wirds wieder ernst...am Wochenende stehen die 24Stunden von Wittenborn an. Das letzte Training bin ich heute gefahren. Jetzt heißt es Füße hoch

Die Strecke könnt ihr euch auch schonmal angucken...eine Runde mit meiner wenigkeit von letztem Jahr im 8er mixed:




In diesem jahr wird die Strecke wohl aber so wie ich mitbekommen hab etwas abgeändert...

Falls ihr das ganze Live verfolgen möchtet könnt ihr mich gerne bei Facebook adden, da gibt es dann zwischendurch immer Bilder usw
https://www.facebook.com/philipp.mader.14
Live Zwischenstände wird es hier geben:
http://my2.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=19942&lang=de

Nen ausführlichen Rennbericht schreibe ich natürlich auch wieder, dann habt ihr nächste Woche was zu lesen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2014)

Hi maddda



maddda schrieb:


> Tach Jungens! So langsam wirds wieder ernst...am Wochenende stehen die 24Stunden von Wittenborn an. Das letzte Training bin ich heute gefahren. Jetzt heißt es Füße hoch



Krasse Sache - viel Erfolg und - möglichst - viel Spass wünsche ich dir schonmal. 



> Nen ausführlichen Rennbericht schreibe ich natürlich auch wieder, dann habt ihr nächste Woche was zu lesen!



Super - da freu ich mich scho drauf!  



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2014)

Viel Spaß! 
Ich habe auch keine Angst das du das Ding nicht rockst....bist ja schon ein "alter" Hase  

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (19. September 2014)

Dann schaun wir mal...wird schon schief gehen... Wettermäßig ist die Vorhersage für die Nacht mal wieder super: Unbeständig. Sprich alles is möglich
Wir machen uns hier gleich auf den Weg...übernachten tun wir auch aufm Weg. Sind immerhin 450km bis nach da oben...


----------



## Renn Maus (21. September 2014)

Mensch Philipp.
ich sehe ja jetzt erst, dass du hier einen eigenen Beitrag hast.
Den musste ich direkt mal abonieren!


----------



## maddda (22. September 2014)

Hier wie Versprochen der Rennbericht....Wie sich gezeigt hat kann in 24 Stunden wirklcih alles passieren:

Am Wochenende stand für mich das letzte 24h Rennen für diese Saison auf dem Plan. Letztes Jahr bin schon schon in Wittenborn im 8er gestartet und mir hat die Strecke so gut gefallen, dass ich mir gedacht habe, warum eigentlich nicht Solo?!

Am späten Freitagnachmittag bin ich dann mit meinem Vater in Richtung Bad Segeberg aufgebrochen. Immerhin 450km Anfahrt hatten wir vor uns.






Kurz vor dem Ziel haben wir denn in einem Hotel eingecheckt und uns erstmal ausgeschlafen.




Noch schnell gefrühstückt und ab gings in Richtung Rennstrecke, wo wir erstmal unser Team begrüßten. In diesem Jahr waren wir noch mit einem 8er am Start, der den Titel vom letzten Jahr verteidigen sollte.
Nebenbei haben die sich dann noch rührend um mich gekümmert. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank schonmal dafür!

Materialmäßig hatte ich etwas aufgerüstet und nach langem Schrauben mein neues Carbon MTB mit Starrgabel dabei. Die Strecke hatte einen extrem großen Singletrailanteil, aber war ansonsten relativ glatt und so konnte ich mit der Starrgabel mal eben knapp ein Kilo sparen. Zum Einsatz kam ein 1Fach Antrieb mit einem 30er Kettenblatt.
Die Übersetzung hatte ich mir anhand der von meinem Garmin gemessenen Daten vom Vorjahr berechnet und dann entsprechend gekettet. Mein anderes MTB mit Federgabel hatte ich trotzdem als „Ersatz“ und als Möglichkeit mal wechseln zu können, mit. Wer weiß, vielleicht würde der Kurs ja mit der Zeit ausgefahrener werden?

Dass mir trotz dieser Vorbereitungen schließlich etwas völlig anderes einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen sollte ahnte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Dann noch schnell einmal mit unserem 8er den knapp 3,5 km langen kurs abgefahren und ab ging es also zu Start. Im wesentlichen war alles beim alten geblieben nur ein paar kleine Änderungen gab es und diese ließen es zu mehrere Linien zu fahren. Ich fand es auf jedenfall super und stand mit einem guten Gefühl im Startblock.

Als es losging versuchte ich erstmal meinen Rhythmus zu finden und musste mich etwas Bremsen.








Wir waren so gegen eins gestartet und es war doch für September erstaunlich warm. Ca. 1,5h nach dem Start folgt dann das was ich die nächsten Stunden nur für einen kleinen Zwischenfall halten sollte. In einer abfahrt war eine etwas langsamere Fahrerin vor mir, entsprechend langsam fuhr ich hinter ihr, da ich an der Stelle nicht überholen konnte. In diesem Moment fiel mir dann ein Hornissenschwarm auf durch den ich in die nächsten Sekunden relativ langsam fuhr. Irgendwo dort musste ein Nest sein. Ein relativ starker, stechender Schmerz in meinem verdammten Hintern folgte promt. Nach diesem Trail mündete die Strecke auf einem kleinen Wirtschaftsweg und ich machte mir eigentlich nur sorgen, ob ich durch den Stich noch gut sitzen können würde. Zum Glück hatten, die wie sich am Montag nach dem Rennen herausstellte vier Stiche, nicht direkt auf der „Sitzfläche“ befunden. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg kamen mir dann schon die Veranstalter mit Absperrband entgegen. Kurz drauf, kam ich an meinem Vater und Patrick aus unserem 8er vorbei und schimpfte: „Mich hat ne Hornisse in den Ar*** gestochen!“ Da mussten wir alle noch ziemlich darüber lachen.

In der nächsten Runde sah ich schon, wie einige Helfer anfingen einen alternativen Streckenteil abzuflattern, um das Nest zu umgehen. Doch sie waren damit noch nicht fertig und ich musste nochmal an der Stelle mit den Hornissen vorbei. Diesmal war niemand vor mir und ich trat an wie ein bekloppter, um so schnell wie möglich an den Mistviechern vorbeizukommen. In der nächsten Runde bog die Strecke vor dem Teil mit den Viechern links ab, führte ein kleines Stück bergauf, um dann über eine Wiese letztendlich auf dem Wirtschaftsweg rauszukommen. Die Runde war dadurch etwas langsamer geworden.

So langsam bekam ich Kopfschmerzen. Erinnerungen an Rad am Ring 2013 keimten in mir auf. Da hatte ich auch die ersten sechs Stunden mit Kopfschmerzen zu kämpfen gehabt. Die waren aber irgendwann von selbst weggegangen und so machte ich mir keine großen Sorgen. Wird schon werden dachte ich mir. Den Jungs von unserem 8er, die mich ab und zu überholten teilte ich also mit, dass alles in Ordnung sei, dachte ich bis dahin zumindest. Mein Tempo war auch noch ganz in Ordnung.

Nach sechs Stunden kam dann der erste Planmäßige stopp. Während ich aß beschwerte ich mich über die Hitze, aber die anderen teilten mir mit, dass sie auch damit zu kämpfen hatten. Es war schon recht dunkel geworden und Zeit für Licht. Und ab gings wieder auf die Strecke. Kurz darauf kam der führende und Rekordhalter auf der Strecke an mir vorbei und teilte mir mit, dass mein direkter Konkurrend anscheindend nicht mehr auf dem Rad sitzt. „Du musst nur weiterfahren, dann kannst du Platz zwei machen!“ rief er mir zu. Irgendwie war mir immernoch warm und die Kopfschmerzen ließen auch nicht nach, aber das puschte mich dann doch.

Trotz der Dunkelheit fand ich es immernoch ziemlich warm. Als ich kurz angehalten hatte, um mal eben auszutreten hörte ich es weiter Weg donnern. „Ein kleiner Regenguss wäre jetzt nicht schlecht“ dachte ich mir.
Immernoch schob ich meinen Zustand auf das Schwülwarme Wetter zu Anfang des Rennens. Kurz darauf kreuzte ein Wildkaninchen anscheinend, von meinem Scheinwerfer aufgeschreckt, mehrmals im Zickzack die Strecke. Ich hatte schon schiss den kleinen Kerl zu treffen, aber schließlich verschwand er wieder in der Dunkelheit.
In der Wechselzone stand mein Vater schon mit einer neuen Flasche bereit, aber ich entschied mich kurz anzuhalten um eine Banane zu essen. Mein Vater teilte mir mit, dass meine nächsten drei Trinkflaschen bereit stehen würden und er sich etwas hinlegen wollte, bis zu meinem nächsten Stopp in etwa 3 Stunden. Ich berichtete ihm von meinen Kopfschmerzen, aber immernoch dachte ich, dass sie bald verschwinden sollten.

Was dann folgte war die Hölle. Natürlich verschwanden die Kopfschmerzen nicht und mir wurde immer wärmer. Ich fühlte mich wie bei einer starken Grippe. So schlecht hatte ich mich nach so einer kurzen Rennzeit noch nie gefühlt.
„Das sind doch bestimmt noch 30Grad“, dachte ich. So langsam dämmerte mir, dass irgendwas mit mir nicht stimmte. Mir war einfach total heiß und ich schüttete mir, während der Fahrt, etwas Wasser über den Kopf. Keine Besserung. Immernoch fuhr ich mit einem kurzen Trikot, den Reisverschluss fast komplett geöffnet.
Dass es nicht mehr allzu warm sein konnte, weil es ja schon Stockdunkel war, ließ mich zunehmend unsicherer werden und mir fiel der Temperaturmesser von meinem Garmin ein.
Also mal kurz auf das Display getippt. Was da auf der Anzeige stand konnte ich kaum glauben. 13,5 Grad zeigte das Display an. Nochmal geschaut, kein Zweifel. Jetzt kam mir der Hornissenstich wieder in den Sinn, mein Körper reagierte anscheinend allergisch auf den Stich.

In der aktuellen Runde verschlechterte sich mein Zustand noch mehr. Kurz darauf überholte mich Nils aus unserem Achter und er fragte mich, wie es mir geht. „Ich hab Kopfschmerzen und mir ist total heiß!“, gab ich zurück. Nils erklärte mir, dass er es weiter geben wollte und ich sagte zu ihm, dass ich nun gleich ins Fahrerlager kommen würde. An weiterfahren war in diesem Moment kaum noch zu denken.

Auf Platz drei liegend musste ich schon um ca. 22Uhr vom Rad.

Im Fahrerlager angekommen fiel ich in einen Campingstuhl. Noch immer saß ich mit kurzem, offenen Trikot da.
Mein Vater, Niko, unsere Betreuerin und zwei aus unserem 8er standen um mich herum. Irgendwer fragte mich ob ich nicht mal was anziehen wolle, aber ich hatte das gefühlt in einer Sauna zu sitzen. Mein Vater fühlte meine Temperatur, Fieber hatte ich anscheinend nicht. Erstmal trank ich einen Schluck Cola. Essen wollte und konnte ich jetzt nichts. Es fiel mir schwer, aber die einzig richtige Entscheidung war sich hinzulegen. Eine weitere Runde hätte ich nicht mehr geschafft.

Schlafen konnte ich erstmal nicht und lag einfach nur so auf meiner Luftmatratze. Als es wieder Hell wurde, hatte sich mein Zustand wieder verbessert, aber das Rennen war natürlich gelaufen. Erstmal musste ich etwas Frühstücken. Wirklich motiviert weiterzufahren war ich nicht. Der Podestplatz war nicht mehr erreichbar.

Dann entscheid ich mich doch zum Spaß noch loszurollen. Da die Strecke nun bestimmt ausgefahrener war, fie meine Wahl auf das Bike mit Federgabel... Gute fünf Stunden sollte das Rennen noch laufen. In der ersten Stunde war ich immernoch nicht wirklich fit, aber fühlte mich halbwegs ok.












Zwischendurch hielt ich in der Wechselzone an und aß ein paar Kekse. Wieder einige Zeit später hielt ich bei Niko, die gerade an der Strecke Photos machte und feuerte andere Fahrer an. Auf welcher Platzierung ich landen würde war mir nun völlig egal, das Podium war Lichtjahre entfernt, da ich ja 9Stunden flachgelgen hatte.

In der Wechselzone tauschte ich grade meine Flasche und Christian, unser Teamkapitän, stand dort und wartete darauf auf die Strecke geschickt zu werden. „Willste ne Runde mitfahrn?“, fragte er mich. Warum nicht?!, dachte ich mir und so wartete ich bis Christian abgelöst wurde. Die schnellste Runde jetzt noch zu fahren, war kaum noch möglich, da die Strecke durch die Änderung ja länger und langsamer geworden war, aber es war zumindest eine Chance wenigstens in irgendeiner Ergenisliste etwas weiter vorne aufzutauschen.

Christian wollte die erste Runde nicht ganz so schnell fahren und ich konnte gut mitziehen. Kurz vor der nächsten Runde, nahm ich dann den Kopf unter den Lenker. Puls 180. Ich hatte mich anscheinend wieder berappelt. Schließlich bleib die Uhr bei 9:10 für die knapp 3,5km stehen.

Die letzten Runden drehte ich rein aus Spaß an der freude, leistete zwischendurch noch etwas Pannenhilfe und hielt ab und zu an der Wechselzone um zu quatschen oder einen Kaffee zu trinken. Schließlich kam ich mit insgesamt 62 Runden ins Ziel…

An dieser Stelle noch ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön fürs Verpflegen an meinen Vater, Niko für die tollen Photos und an das gesamte Team2Beat, die auch dieses Jahr überigens wieder den Gesamtsieg holen könnten!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2014)

Da hast du noch Glück gehabt, das es "nur" der Hintern war....verschlucken ist dann richtig krass. Mein Junge hatte auch mal vor mir ein Erdwespenvolk aufgescheucht, da bin ich dann nicht ohne Stiche durchgekommen 

Schön geschrieben und klasse Bilder....macht Spaß zu lesen ....was macht man nicht alles um seiner Fangemeinde was spannendes zu bieten.  Vielleicht hätte sofortiges absaugen des Giftes geholfen .


----------



## maddda (22. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hast du noch Glück gehabt, das es "nur" der Hintern war....verschlucken ist dann richtig krass. Mein Junge hatte auch mal vor mir ein Erdwespenvolk aufgescheucht, da bin ich dann nicht ohne Stiche durchgekommen
> 
> Schön geschrieben und klasse Bilder....macht Spaß zu lesen ....was macht man nicht alles um seiner Fangemeinde was spannendes zu bieten.  Vielleicht hätte sofortiges absaugen des Giftes geholfen .



Freut mich, dass der Bericht gefällt

Bevor jemand an meinem Hintern rumsaugt beiße ich lieber ins Gras^^

Spaß beiseite nach dem Stich hab ich nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm ist, der schmerz war ja auch nach ner halben Stunde wieder fast komplett weg. Wurde auch natürlich schon öfter von Bienen gestochen, sogar dieses Jahr ins Augenlied, da is nie was passiert. Dass es Hornissen waren habe ich erst später von anderen Fahrern erfahren...konnte so schnell net erkennen was das im einzelnen war und mit Insekten hab ichs net so^^
Klar bei verschucken wär es richtig gefährlich geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2014)

ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. September 2014)

Hallo Philipp,

schöner Bericht von einem wirklich sehr schönen Rennwochenende. Das mit der Hornisse war schon echt blöd. Hast die Sache aber trotzdem sauber durchgezogen und im richtigen Moment auch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Ich hoffe Du bist im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei.
Glückwunsch zur schnellsten Runde der Solofahrer .

es grüßt René


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Hi!

Danke dir! 
Klar bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei! Hab ja jetzt noch ne Rechnung offen
Hatte einfach Pech, aber naja nächstes mal halte ich beim abfahren der Runde nach allen möglichen Wildtieren ausschau

Dir nochmal Glückwunsch zum Sieg!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2014)

Was mich bei meiner Tour gestern beschäftigt hat: warum hast du explizit für dieses Rennen ein 30er Blatt montiert? Ich bin 24 h noch nie solo gefahren, aber das kommt mir dann doch reichlich klein vor. Hättest du da nicht einfach das drauflassen können, was montiert war?


----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Ne die Endübersetzung hat beim 29er deutlich gereicht. Auf der Strecke in wittenborn wirst du nie schneller als 35km/h (und das waren Daten als ich letztes Jahr 8er gefahren bin). Bei solo nehme ich dann die Übersetzung so klein wie möglich, aber so groß wie nötigt. SOlo kannste halt nicht alles drücken, sondern musst viel über Kadenz arbeiten. Mit nem 34er wäre ich da schnell am Ende gewesen. Bei ner guten 90er Trittfrequent fährste auf 30/11 beim 29er immernoch 35. Hat mir dicke gereicht. Hast  auf der Strecke gar keine langen abfahrten, wo du wirklich treten musst, sondern nur flachstücke und die trittst du solo auch net mit über 35...Was ich da aber wirklich brauchte war dann 30/40, da gibt es nemmich einige steilere Rampen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2014)

Okay, so hatte ich es mir auch gedacht. Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Hab gerade mal das Garmin ausgewertet..Das hier ist die Pulskurve ab 19:21 sprich nach dem ersten Planmäßigen stopp:





Um zu sehen ab wann die Allergie richtig reingehauhen hat braucht man glaube ich kein Arzt sein


----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

Ich dachte ich belebe meinen Ultradistanzbeklopptenfred mal wieder

In letzter Zeit war viel los in Sachen Training, ein paar neue Sachen bezüglich Ernährung habe ich ausgetestet...aber das nur am Rande.

Es ist wieder Zeit für Materialfeteschismus
Das Racehardtail dreht mittlerweile unbeirrt seine Runden:




Problematisch war nun, dass ich das Hardtail meines Vaters beim 24h Rennen nicht mehr als ersatz nutzen kann. Er hat nun ein neues und das passt mir nicht mehr.
Also was tun? Noch ein Hardtail? Nee würde ja nicht viel Vorteile bringen. Mit nem Fully allerdings gäbe es da noch eine Wahlmöglichkeit. Also lange gesucht...und noch länger nichts gefunden. Entweder zu teuer, geometrie mist oder der Rahmen war einzeln nicht erhältlich (das war auch das Hauptproblem).

Also am Wochenende wieder durch die unendlichen Weiten des WWW gesurft und Bams endlich was gefunden...und man war das Paket schnell hier:




Der Aufkleber verrät: Kein üblicher verdächtiger. Also nichts mit Spezi oder Scott:




*KRam*...*Wusel*...*Aufreg*...*Folie Abfummel*




Mmh. Viel Schöner als auf den Bildern isses




Der Rahmen macht zum Glück keinen Knick nach Hinten im Sitzrohr...so sollte ich keine Probs mit der Geo bekommen.
Dieser Knick ist bei mir immer heikel...Hier geht er sogar nach vorne...also alles gut.

Geomäßig fand ich den Rahmen sehr interessant. Nicht allzu lang, ein Steiles Sitzrohr (brauche ich Persönlich zwingend)




Habe mich für den 19er entschieden. Achja Das Steuerrohr hat 125mm und einen Semiintegrierten Steuersatz. Ich sollte also eine Schön tiefe Front hinbekommen.



Ein paar Teile sind auch schon Bereit:
Shimano XTR 970 Schwarz foliert...Race Face Narrow Wide Blättsche





FRM Klemme...hält seit jahren bei mir Unauffällig an vielen Bikes




Unter 190Gramm Leicht und viel Carbon soll helfen den Schwerpunkt tief zu halten:




Sattel wird erstmal die MTB Version vom SLR getestet...wenn die nicht passt kommt was anderes:





So und jetzt macht mich fertig


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2015)

Und gerade die Ernährung hätte mich interessiert 


Ich denke, es wird ein gutes Ersatzbike.
Wenn die Laufräder auch noch zwischen den Rädern hin und her getauscht werden könnten, und einige andere Teile, wärst du noch flexibler. 
Nicht das du dich jetzt an's Fullyfahren gewöhnst. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

Also wenn da interesse besteht kann ich mal ein kleines "Special" zur Ernährung machen
Laufräder werde ich ohne Porbleme hin und hertauschen können. Selbst Sattelklemme, Stütze usw haben das gleiche Maß wie bei meinem Hardtail. Also müsste ich Materialmäßig gut gerüstet sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2015)

Seht geil!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. März 2015)

gefällt mir auch....Ernährung mhmm laß mal hören

gruss


----------



## Renn Maus (24. März 2015)

Ich bin echt gespannt. 
Bin ja ein Freund von Fuji


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Wie schwer ist der Rahmen und was hast du brezahlt (letzteres auch gerne per PM)


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Da ich Maik @Vegeta2205  und Jens @Comfortbiker  ja eh schlecht was abschlagen kann, gibbet heute das extra Ernährungsspecial. Ich dachte wir fangen mal beim Frühstück an.

Rentner und Studenten haben ja nunmal sehr viel gemeinsam. Sie schlafen zu komischen Zeiten und bekommen gegen die vorlage von drolligen Ausweisen in Kreditkartenform Rabatte bei vielen Gelegenheiten. Was nun letztere von den Rentnern unterscheidet, ist, dass sie bei einigen Phrasen und Begriffen vor Freude in Schnappatmung verfallen. Das können sein: „Nicht Klausurrelevant“, „Toastbrot“ oder schlicht und einfach „Mikrowelle“. Und genau um diesen weißen Kasten geht es hier. Hat eigentlich jeder in der Küche. Ohne die Mikrowelle wären viele Erfindungen auf unserem schönen blauen Planeten nie gemacht worden, versorgt sie doch jeher die Tüftler und Denker schnell mit warmen Mahlzeiten. Ohne sie hätte Uncle Benz wohl auch nie die Schwerkraft entdeckt.

Jedenfalls hilft uns dieses Wunderwerk der Technik maddda´s einzigartiges Endbossfrühstückmitdruckaufmpedalgarantie schnell und einfach zuzubereiten. Man nehme also eine Handelsübliche Banane und drücke sie in einem Suppenteller Marke Ikea (Noch so ein Wort was bei Studenten ungeahnte Freude auslöst) klein. Ob die Banane oder jegliches andere Zeugs was auf diesem Planeten wächst, gut ist, testet seit jeher mein persönliches Vorkoster. Sollte er einen Salatkopf liegen lassen, kann man ihn auch getrost vergessen. Einen feineren Geruchssinn als wir Zweibeiner hat er auf jedenfall. Gestatten: Dr. Gregory House.






Der Doc dürfte mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt sein und lebt bei uns unterm Esstisch. Der Legende nach wurde er während eines Feuerwerks auf Kölner Balkon gezeugt, als ein ahnungsloser Zeitgenosse dummerweise zwei Käfige offen ließ. Einige behaupten sogar er hätte die Türklinke erfunden.

So man nehme also den Teller mit der kleingedrückten Banane und fülle ihn bis oben mit kleingehackten Haferflocken:





Nun gibt man fettarme Milch hinzu…ungefähr so lange bis die Haferflocken alle gleichmäßig durchgezogen sind, aber nichts schwimmt. Jetzt noch eine Prise Brauner Zucker und das ganze mit einer Gabel durchmengen. Dann die Pampe in die Mirkowelle stellen. 1,5-2min bei 800W sollten reichen. Nun noch etwas Zimt obendrüber streuen, wenn man einen Weihnachtsfetisch hat und fertig. In Anflügen von bösem Humor veranlasst dieses äußerst leckere Gericht meinen Vater des Öfteren es mit einer bestimmten Spachtelmasse zu vergleichen, deren Markenname hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt werden darf.

Ihr seid also nunmal wieder auf dem Rad gewesen und habt den ganzen Tag nach Restmuskel im Laktat gesucht. Also zu Hause den Kindern die ganzen Süßigkeiten wegfressen? Geht auch, sorgt aber für einen schief hängenden Haussegen. Hier schafft der Recoveryshake von Sponser abhilfe.




Schmeckt ähnlich wie Kakao, ist aber was anderes drin. Mächtig Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrate helfen euch dabei, dass ihr es dann doch noch aufrecht stehend, am Wochenende zum Kaffekränzchen von eurer Schwiegermutter schafft.

Nun wird es schon etwas spezieller. Thema Rennen, speziell Ultradistanz. Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Vitaminversorgung? Es gibt unzählige Vitaminpreparate, die im Supermarkt meistens neben dem Hausfrauenextasy aka Johanniskraut zu finden sind. Finger Weg! Braucht man nicht. Hier empfehle ich die RAAM Bibel von Michael Nehls. Er ist beim RAAM davon ausgegangen, dass Obst auch noch viele unentdeckte Spurenelemente enthält, die aber wahrscheinlich doch nötig sind. Klingt doch ziemlich logisch wa? Also einfach kein Risiko eingehen und mal nen Apfel oder ne Banane essen. Schmeckt auch besser.

Apropos Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Vitaminpreparate. Leider sind in letzter Zeit darin viele Verunreinigungen aufgetreten. Verunreinigungen mit Dopingmitteln. Klingt gefährlich, isses auch. Mein Tipp die NADA App für euer Apfeltelefon. Die enthält unter anderem die sogenannte Kölner Liste. Da stehen auf Dopingsubstanzen getestete Nahrungsergänzungsmittel drin und die Ergebnisse. Leider wurde natürlich bis jetzt nicht alles, was es so auf dem Markt gibt getestet, aber es ist doch zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt. Mein praktikabler Tipp: Nur von namenhaften großen Herstellern kaufen. Die können sich keinen Skandal Leisten. Finger Weg von billigen Angeboten auf Seiten, deren Impressum auf Firmen irgendwo im Ausland verweist, am besten irgendwo im Ostblock. So seid ihr auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite.

Wusstet ihr, dass Koffein noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf der Dopingliste stand? Der Legende nach hat das aber zu Protesten bei Italienischen Rennfahrern gesorgt, die doch gerne ihren Espresso trinken wollten. Also wurde Koffein kurzerhand, zu Freude aller, von der Liste gestrichen. Nutzen kann man die Wirkung, indem man beispielsweise vor dem Rennen etwas mehr als sonst konsumiert. Man kann auch noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und vor wichtigen Wettkämpfen eine Koffeindiät einlegen, damit es dann richtig knallt. Sponser hat hier auch ein nettes Präparat. Den Activator:





Von vielen meiner Teamkollegen erfolgreich eingesetzt hilft er wenn man wieder morgens um 4 im Achter eine Topzeit in die Strecke brennen muss. Auch wenn es verlockend klingt, den Hamster eurer Cousine solltet ihr beim nächsten Stromausfall nicht unbedingt damit füttern und das Laufrad an einen Dynamo anschließen. Genaue Hinweise zum Konsum gibt es auf der Homepage von Sponser.

Nun kommen wir zu etwas speziellem, was ich mir vom frisch gebackenem 24h Weltrekordhalter Christoph Strasser abgeschaut habe:





Ensure Plus Flüssignahrung. Eigentlich entwickelt für Personen, die nicht mehr richtig schlucken können oder wenn sonst irgendwie feste Nahrung schwierig wird. Jedoch auch super bei langen Einheiten einsetzbar. Am besten einfach mal auf der Hompage von Christoph Strasser vorbeischauen:

http://www.ultracyclingshop.com/bestsellers/ensure-plus-flussignahrung

Mittlerweile habe ich die Flussignahrung bei einer Ultraeinheit gestestet und für gut befunden. Man wird schnell Satt und ich vertrage es ziemlich gut. Mit 300Kalorien auf 200ml löst es beim Weightwatcherstreffen zwar Panikattacken aus, aber auf langen Einheiten ideal. So das wars erstmal mit meinem kleinen Special. Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Nachkochen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Kommt mir alles seeeehr bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2015)

Ick freu mir schon auf Alfsee. Schön geschrieben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2015)

Klasse Lektüre 
....hält mich aber leider von der eigentlichen Arbeit ab da man nicht einfach aufhört zu lesen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2015)

K.Niggl!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. März 2015)

moin,

danke Madda super geschrieben


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. März 2015)

Macht deutlich mehr Spaß zu lesen als die für mich doch etwas dröge "Muschi"-Kolumne - bitte dranbleiben!


----------



## dor michü (25. März 2015)

Super geschrieben!  
Beim Frühstück mach ich es auch so , nur etwas anders ;-)
Mach das ganze im Topf mit Wasser, Banane und würze mit Honig dazu noch apfel und weintrauben freingeschnibbelt und mit einer kleinen  Nussauslese garniert. Einfach lecker und gesund! 
Ernähre mich seit einem Jahr etwas bewusster und fahre damit auch sehr gut. 
Sorry aber die Muschi Kolumne ist der letzte Rotz.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Das freut mich natürlich, dass mein geschreibsel hier so gut ankommt




dor michü schrieb:


> Super geschrieben!
> Beim Frühstück mach ich es auch so , nur etwas anders ;-)
> Mach das ganze im Topf mit Wasser, Banane und würze mit Honig dazu noch apfel und weintrauben freingeschnibbelt und mit einer kleinen  Nussauslese garniert. Einfach lecker und gesund!
> Ernähre mich seit einem Jahr etwas bewusster und fahre damit auch sehr gut.
> Sorry aber die Muschi Kolumne ist der letzte Rotz.


Das kling auch super, ich glaub das muss mir mal ausprobiern



Dann mach ich mal weiter…Komme mir mittlerweile wie in einem Postamt hier vor R2 schickte sogar ein Oranges Osterei mit, was bei meinem Mitbewohner unterm Esstisch mäßige Begeisterungsstürme auslöste…




Fangen wir mal mit dem wichtigsten an. Dem Fahrwerk. An meinem Racehardtail  würde ich mir immernoch eine etwas tiefere front wünschen…Hauptsache etwas aggresiver. Das ist genau so wie mit Kniebeugen oder beim…naja ihr wisst schon: The deeper you go, the better it gets

Also was tun? -17Vorbau sitzt schon direkt aufm Steuersatz. Die Vorbauten mit mehr als -17 sind oft Sackschwer. Gabel auf 90mm traveln wird teuer, da ich nen neuen Airschaft brauchen würde.

Also überlegt…In dem Radl steckt ja schon ne nette Reba in weiß drin, also warum die nicht ins Fuji packen?...Passt auch farblich besserJ Wie es der Zufall wollte habe ich denn noch einer Reba 29 aus einem neuen Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail gefunden, die ,wie ihr alle ja wisst, 90mm Federweg hat…also Ideal!




Zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen also Decals scheinen auch passend für das Spezi gefertigt worden zu sein. Apropos Speiseeis. Irgendwie stolpere ich in letzter Zeit öfter über diese Marke. Der Rahmen hat nämlich einen FSR Hinterbau:




Also doch ein verkapptes Epic…

Nächste wichtige Baustelle sind die Laufräder. Die baue ich seit längerem grundsätzlich selbst. Da lass ich keinen anderen mehr ran. Das hat sich mittlerweile zu einem kleinen Fetisch entwickelt und Einspeichen tue ich nur Nachts und bei Vollmond. Das Hinterrad ist schon Fertig. Hier dürfen sich die Zocker unter euch gerne an den Spruch des Waffenhändlers aus GTA4 erinnern: „Classic, reliable and attractive to the eye!“ Eine WTB i19 Felge wird über Sapim Race Speichen mit einer DT Swiss 350 Nabe verbunden. 19mm Maulweite reichen hier dicke, da hier haupsächlich Spezi Renegade 2.0 am HR gefahren werden werden…Upps schon wieder was verraten^^





Am Vorderrad wird es etwas leichter. Hier habe ich mich doch für eine Novatec Superlight Nabe entschieden, nachdem die Novatec HR Nabe an meinem Rennrad einen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht hat.




Leider weigert sich irgendwie das Fotoalbum meine Bilder zu drehen
Speichenmäßig kommen auf der Discseite Sapim Race und auf der anderen Sapim D-Light zum Einsatz. Zusammen mit einer BOR 366 Felge sollte das ein schön leichtes Laufrad ergeben.




Die Laufräder werde ich komplett schwarz halten, damit es nicht komisch aussieht, falls man mal zwischen meinen Bikes hin und her wechselt…




Ein bisschen Farbe durfte dann doch sein.




Blaue Tubelessventile. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde…

Nun kommt etwas wichtiger Kleinkram. Britische Teile finde ich ja schon immer fast so geil wie Mirkowellen und bei grübeln im Keller fiel mir dann wieder ein, dass ich da doch noch irgendwo etwas hatte…*Kram*…*Such*…*Alten Hamster gefunden*…*ihhhh Baaaah*…*Ahhh Bremsscheiben*

Schön Blau, schön Leicht und passend zum Rahmen:




Was gibbet noch? Ajo einen Vorbau. Da das Oberrohr ja relativ lang ist im Verlgeich zu dem, was ich sonst so fahre(615 statt um 603mm), habe ich mich für einen kurzen 80er Vorbau entschieden. So sollte sich eine relativ agiles Fahrverhalten realisieren lassen. Die Wahl fiel auf einen 3T. Leider hat die Endbossversion mit Titanschrauben rote Schriftzüge. Würde also so geht so geil aussehen. Also den Pro mit weißen genommen.




Schrauben werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit ausmessen und ersetzen. Komplettiert wird das Cockpit dann von Lizard Skins Griffen. Leichter als die Botoxration eines Hollywoodstars allemal und durch die Klebetechnik halten sie immer Bombenfest am Lenker.




In Sachen Griffen hab ich auch noch eine kleine Story für euch. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012…Maddda fährt das erste mal 24h Solo und reißt gleich mal sein Schaltauge ab. Natürlich kein zweites dabei gehabt  und so gings aufs Ersatzradl. Das passte mir auch super, nur waren da ziemlich weiche Crankbrothersgriffe verbaut. Beim fahren gab es keine Probleme, aber ca. eine Woche lang konnte ich nach dem Rennen jeweils kleinen und Ringfinger nicht mehr spüren. Mit den Lizard Skins hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr. Manche Sachen kommen halt erst nach 24 Stunden und nicht nach 6 oder 8 ans Licht...

Racebikes haben bei mir in einer Saison viel zu tun. Die letzten Jahre bin ich immer auf weit über 1000 Rennkilometer gekommen. Da wollen die Standrohre der Gabeln gut geschützt werden. Ein Schutzblech aus Carbon soll hier Abhilfe schaffen:





Selbstverständlich handelt es sich hierbei um echtes Carbon und keine billige Folie, die Besucher der Essen Motorshow zu Hauf aus der Messehalle schleppen und auf ihre alten Corsas kleben…

Eine nette Kaffepause lang hab ich dann letztens meine Bastelfähigkeiten aufgefrischt und meine Aktuellen Sogen und Hoffnungen beim Stricken mit Fairtrade Hanfwolle ausgedrückt… Ne Spaß ich bin FDP-Wähler Ne Perlenkette isses Geworden:





Zwar haben die Nokons den Ruf etwas zu knacken, aber dem kann man ganz leicht entgegenwirken. Kurz etwas Ballistol auf ein Tuch und einmal drübergewischt. Fertig ist die Laube. Ballistol ist überigens ein total tolles Zeuch. So richtig Endstufe. Sogar Lebensmittelecht. Also wenn ihr mal wieder mit eurer Liebsten zum Markt musstet und das Dressing für den Endiviensalat vergessen habt geht auch Ballistol…

In Sachen Antrieb bin ich noch an was speiziellem dran…das kann noch ein klein wenig dauern, aber es wird glaube ich ganz nett aussehen und gut funzen.
So das wars also erstmal wieder von mir...für Anregungen bin ich natürlich immer offen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Am Vorderrad wird es etwas leichter. Hier habe ich mich doch für eine Novatec Superlight Nabe entschieden, nachdem die Novatec HR Nabe an meinem Rennrad einen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte das wäre der *Wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl* ESI-Griffe zu verbauen 
Ähhh ja, so weiter machen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. März 2015)

Du hast eines von den R2-Eiern? Dann muss ich jetzt ja meinen Tip ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. März 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast eines von den R2-Eiern? Dann muss ich jetzt ja meinen Tip ändern!


Das hab ich mir auch gedachtHatte gerade getippt und dann klingelt der Postbote mit dem Paket und da is son ei drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2015)

Immer wieder schön geschrieben Philipp, selbst meine Frau hat ihren Spaß beim Lesen.
 Bei den Teilen auf dem Fell ging es mit ihr durch, kA was da los war... sie las Vorbau, Po statt Pro, Liebsten und wurde ganz ruhig, wer weiß was da gerade für ein Film ab lief 


So als Langstreckenfahrer hat man ja auch viel Zeit um sich sowas zurecht zu stricken 
...ein Diktiergerät für unterwegs und eine Sekretärin wär nicht schlecht. 
Du hättest mehr Zeit zum basteln. 

Schönes Wochenende und dass das Wetter passt! 








losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (28. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön geschrieben Philipp, selbst meine Frau hat ihren Spaß beim Lesen.
> Bei den Teilen auf dem Fell ging es mit ihr durch, kA was da los war... sie las Vorbau, Po statt Pro, Liebsten und wurde ganz ruhig, wer weiß was da gerade für ein Film ab lief
> 
> 
> ...


Wusste gar nicht, dass so viel in Sachen Verbalerotik da zu finden ist

Bezüglich Diktiergerät...da wird in nächster Zeit etwas in der Richtung kommenMehr verrate ich jetzt nicht


Habe gerade eben die Gabel mal im Hardtail verbaut. Sieht viel Böser aus als ich dachte




Sattelüberhöhung ist in echt etwas geringer, da der Ständer das HR bestimmt gute 3cm anhebt...




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das wäre der *Wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl* ESI-Griffe zu verbauen
> Ähhh ja, so weiter machen


Ähh versteh ich net was hat die Nabe mit den Griffen zu tun
ESI bin ich mal gefahren. Waren auch geil, aber die Lizard Skins gefallen mir von der *Achtung Marketing Wort* Haptik her besser...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2015)

Ja dann guck mal was die Waage anzeigt


----------



## maddda (28. März 2015)

Krass hast recht


----------



## Thomas_FEM (28. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> ...der *Achtung Marketing Wort* Haptik her besser...



Wie Marketing, verstehe ich nicht! Was machst du mit den Griffen, fässt du sie nicht an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (28. März 2015)

Sehr Interessant hier bei Dir, werde mal öfters reinschauen.


----------



## zweikreise (29. März 2015)

Thomas_FEM schrieb:


> Wie Marketing, verstehe ich nicht! Was machst du mit den Griffen, fässt du sie nicht an?


Es kommt darauf an, wie sich die Griffe sich beim Anfassen anfühlen. Weitere Ausführungen würden jetzt verbalerotisch


----------



## Thomas_FEM (29. März 2015)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, wie sich die Griffe sich beim Anfassen anfühlen. Weitere Ausführungen würden jetzt verbalerotisch


Haptik halt...


----------



## maddda (30. März 2015)

Wollte mich mal eben kurz melden Jungens. Warte gerade noch auf ein paar Sachen, habe aber schon einiges zusammen Gesteckt. Den richtigen Lenker, der da dran soll habe ich noch nicht geordert, aber hab einfach mal einen Niner dranggeschraucbt, um zu guggn wie es nu aussieht:




Cockpit:




Dämpfer....Monarch RT3 in Medium/Medium: 38mm Hub generieren 100mm Federweg




Die Lagersitze scheinen ordentlich ausgerieben worden zu sein. Zumindest die Sattelstütze ging gut rein




Der Roadrunner...Tront schon auf dem Hardtail, also muss er auch aufs Fully




Schon von Kindertagen an versuchte Wil E. der Coyote den Roadrunner zu fangen:





Nu war ich in letzter Zeit viel mit suchen beschäftigt. Seit Jahren sucht die Menschheit nach Gottes Kaffeetasse, die der Gute wohl verloren hat. Den heiligen Gral. Gesucht habe ich etwas unbedeutenderes, aber es war ähnlich schwer zu finden. Um das Modelljahr 2012 gab es von SRAM mal ein weißes X9 Schalterk. Das ist relativ einfach zu finden. Aber nicht als Type 2, als midcage und dann bitteschön auch noch neuFündig wurde ich dann durch Hilfe im forum bei einem Shop in Frankreich. Das gute Stück ist geordert und sollte bald hier eintreffen


----------



## magas (30. März 2015)

meep, meep - RoadRunner 

schickes Teil, gefällt mir.


----------



## deLang (30. März 2015)

ich glaube du kannst nur eine Frau aus der Szene nehmen, jede andere haut dir nach ein paar Stunden wieder ab  Bikes in der guten Stubbe sind sonst nicht erlaubt! OK. mein grünes Niner darf schon ins Büro


----------



## maddda (30. März 2015)

deLang schrieb:


> ich glaube du kannst nur eine Frau aus der Szene nehmen, jede andere haut dir nach ein paar Stunden wieder ab  Bikes in der guten Stubbe sind sonst nicht erlaubt! OK. mein grünes Niner darf schon ins Büro


Wo soll ich die Bikes denn sonst hinstellenÜberm Bett hängen schon zwei Rahmen
Frau aus der Scene ist ein gutes Stichwort! Weibchen zwischen 20-24 mit mindestens 4Watt/Kg Spitzenleistung und dem gleichen Schuss in der Birne wie ich dürfen sich gerne via PN melden


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2015)

meep, meep - RoadRunner


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Wobei ich da ja eigentlich die aelteren Rechte habe


----------



## maddda (30. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wobei ich da ja eigentlich die aelteren Rechte habe


Wie wo warum?!

Selbst auf meinem alten Radl war der Roadrunner drauf und wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, sieht man sogar wie er von Wil E. gejagt wird (zwischen Flaha und umwerferzug):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Ich mach schon viel länger "mipmip" beim unbenommen über holen


----------



## Renn Maus (30. März 2015)

Der Aufbau gefällt mir gut, nur warum du weiter auf Sram setzt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich persönlich habe deutlich mehr schlechte als gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht und ich erinnere mich da an so ein Rennen in Belgien, wo du auch lieber Shimano gehabt hättest ;-)


----------



## maddda (30. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mach schon viel länger "mipmip" beim unbenommen über holen





Renn Maus schrieb:


> Der Aufbau gefällt mir gut, nur warum du weiter auf Sram setzt, weiß ich nicht.
> Ich persönlich habe deutlich mehr schlechte als gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht und ich erinnere mich da an so ein Rennen in Belgien, wo du auch lieber Shimano gehabt hättest ;-)



Das beim Rennen war Materialversagen von einem Metallstift. Shimano habe ich auch schon in ähnlicher weise verherende Materialversagen gehabt. Wie beispielsweise eine gebrochenen Cassette.





Sram ist am MTB für mich das bessere System. Schaltet knackiger, was mir auf Ultraeinheiten einen ergonomischen Vorteil verschafft. Fühlt sich nach jenseits der 8 Stunden immernoch gut an den fingern an. Shimano wird da zu matschig. Und Sram hat Cage Lock. Das kann wertvolle nerven und Sekunden sparen. UND Sram gibts mit Gripshift. Wird das neue Radl zwar nicht bekommen, aber auf dem Hardtail ist das super.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mach schon viel länger "mipmip" beim unbenommen über holen



Ja, ich erinnere mich da an ein Video, das du mal hochgeladen hast und in dem du mit diesem Ruf Fußgäger verscheucht hast.


----------



## Renn Maus (31. März 2015)

Das Argument Grip Shift lasse ich stehen. Das kann Shimano nicht bieten. Auch den Cage Lock empfand ich bei Sram als nützlich.

ABER:
Aus meiner Erfahrung raus empfinde ich Sram Schaltungen deutlich weniger robust als Shimano. Insbesonder wenn es um Dauerhaltbarkeit geht


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

Naja mehr dauerhaltbarkeit bringt aber nichts, wenn ich nen schlechtes schaltgefühl habe und ich habe nicht vor die Schaltung länger als 2 Jahre zu fahren.
Nebenbei:
Die Anzahl der defekte zwischen SRAM und shimano halten sich bei mir ungefähr die Waage... Kann das mir der dauerhaltbarkeit also nicht wirklich bestätigen


Was ein Argument für schimano wäre, wäre die DI2, die ist aber noch zu teuer.


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Soo da bin ich mal wieder. Abseits des Rades habe ich in den letzten Tagen einige interessante Erfahrungen gemacht. Durch eine 24h Rennkollegin wurde ich gefragt ob ich nicht an einer Studie im Deutschen Diabetiszentrum teilnehmen wolle. Also schnell Informiert. Gesucht waren Ausdauersportler. Risiken gab es keine. Also einfach mal mitgemacht. Insgesamt musste  ich an drei verschiedenen Tagen antreten. Am ersten Tag wurden engmaschige Blutkontrollen und ein Leistungstest gemacht. So stellte sich heraus, dass ich wohl gut in die Studie passen würde. Die eigentliche Studie hat dann an zwei Tagen im Zeitraum von gut zweieinhalb Wochen stattgefunden. Sie bestand unter anderem aus jeweils zwei Muskelbiopsien, sechs Stunden MRT und noch einigen anderen spezifischen Sachen, die wohl nur Mediziner verstehen. Das spare ich euch hier mal^^ Währenddessen wurden noch Kaloriemetrien durchgeführt. Sechs Stunden im MRT auszuhalten war schon eine Herausforderung zumal man die MRT Trage nicht verlassen durfte (hätte wegen Körperlicher aktivität die Ergebnisse wohl verfälscht…so durfte ich meine Notdurft in eine Flasche entleeren...), aber es hat dann alles gut geklappt. Hat mich ziemlich gefreut einen Beitrag zur Forschung leisten zu können. Es ist schön zu wissen, dass mein dauerhaftes im Kreis fahren nicht nur mir etwas gebracht hat, sondern auch der Forschung. Wusste doch, dass das noch für irgendetwas anderes gut sein konnte, als nur meinen inneren Radsuchti den nächsten Schuss zu verpassen.

Sooo nun geht’s aber weiter mit meinem Radlprojekt. Gerade als ich von meinem letzten Tag als Proband zurückkam lag ein Paket zu Hause. Endlich ist das Schaltwerk da. Mein persönlicher heiliger Gral Natürlich wurde das Teil gleich zerlegt und kräftig an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht. Nix standart Bikepo*** is angesacht





Den Shifter habe ich dann auch noch fix fertig gemacht. Marke Doppel D. Düster und Dunkel





Wo wir gerade bei Antrieb sind. Shimano hat ja ein neues Pressfit Innenlager. Das aus der 9000er Baureihe. 55gr sind so ziemlich Konkurrenzlos. Und ich lag mit der Einschätzung, dass der Rahmen schön ausgerieben ist verdammt richtig. Das Ding ging gut rein, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht. Ein Gefühl, wie als würde man auf einem Einhorn durch die Wolken von Woodstock schweben.




Leider weigert sich das Album immernoch meine Bilder zu drehen 





Das Vorderrad ist nun auch fertig. Das Einspeichen hat seine Zeit gedauert, aber nun ist es ziemlich perfekt. Auf der Discseite halten knapp 1050Nm Speichenspannung die Felge da wo sie hingehört. Mit 733gr ist das ganze Gestricke auch noch schön leicht.




In Sachen Einspeichen bin ich ein Werkzeugfeteschist. Tensio muss sein genau so wie ein Nippelspanner von PKlie. Der hält überigens am Nippel ohne runter zu fallen. Wie ein guter Piercing. Sieht aber besser aus Nerviges Spanneraufheben wegen akuter Döperhaftigkeit ist somit Geschichte.








Und so steht jetzt ein rolling Chassis:




Schnell noch den Fender befestigt. Versteht sich von selbst, dass der Öllieferant unseres Teams da drauf muss. Ist einfach die beste Art seine Kette auf vordermann zu bringen. Läuft dann wie...*Hüstel**Kicher* Jedenfalls wiegt der Fender 10Gramm






Gestern musste ich doch etwas erschrocken auf den Kalender schauen. Es war schon Jens zweiter Todestag. Ihm gebührt immer ein Platz auf meinen Rädern, so kann er immer mitfahren.


----------



## dor michü (3. April 2015)

gefällt mir was du hier tust! 

Wo gibts den Fender?

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Ich freu mich auch schon aufs Einspeichen 
Bin auf das Gesamtwerk gespannt, aber das wird cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2015)

Warum hast du nur so unverschämt viel Zeit für die Sachen die du machst. 
Ich glaube dein Tag hat ein paar Stunden zu viel...musste mal überprüfen. 


Bei dem kleinen Carbonteil habe ich gelesen, das die schnell zerbrechen sollen wenn ein Stein oder Kieferzapfen mit hoch kommt.
Aber vermutlich in Verbindung mit Reifen die mehr Profil haben.

Aber das Bike wird ein typisches maddda Bike.... 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> gefällt mir was du hier tust!
> 
> Wo gibts den Fender?
> 
> mfg Micha


Danke
Den Fender gibbet hier: http://r2-bike.com/Schutzblech-Carbon-Mud-Guard-Fender-10g


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon aufs Einspeichen
> Bin auf das Gesamtwerk gespannt, aber das wird cool!


Hoffe auch, dass es sich dann auch gut fährt Is immer nen Risiko...man gibt so viel geld aus und nachher fährts sich dann wien Sack NüsseAber bis jetzt hät et immer Jut gegangen

Bin auch schon gespannt auf deinen neuen Radlsatz


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Warum hast du nur so unverschämt viel Zeit für die Sachen die du machst.
> Ich glaube dein Tag hat ein paar Stunden zu viel...musste mal überprüfen.
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich habe den Aufbau mir nicht umsonst in die Ferien gelegt. Sonst hätte ich dafür auch net sooo viel ZeitKann aber auch sein, dass in good old Wermelskirchen die Uhren anders ticken

Mmh auffer Felge wollte ich auch net fahren Naja wir werden sehen. Jetzt isses dran und wird getestet.

Mit madddabike haste recht...warte gerade noch auf die restlichen Teile von der InselPaket wird wohl aber erst nach Ostern hier eintrudeln


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Doofe Frage: wie machst du Mittigkeit?


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: wie machst du Mittigkeit?


Mit ner Mittigkeitslehre, wat sonst?





Hab mal a bisserl was zusammen gebaut. Zwar ging das Innenlager leicht rein, aber dann wollte die Kurbel nicht durch-.- Musste ein kleinen wenig Rost von einem Lagersitz auf der Welle entfernen dann gings. Hat mich schon gewundert, dass bis jetzt alles so glatt lief und auf anhieb passte bei dem Radl...sonst hakts iwo immer





Eine Teileliste mit Einzelgewichten gibt es auch. Die is aber noch Betriebsgeheimnis, weil da schon alle restlichen Teile eingetragen sind und ich euch die Spannung net vermiesen möchte


----------



## Renn Maus (3. April 2015)

Geil, bis jetzt gefällt mir der Aufbau von all deinen am besten.
Das blau/weiß ist auch eine schöne Kombi


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Sehr cool! Ich hab es immer ohne leere gemacht,... 2x messen, aber werde mit jetzt eine gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nun kommen wir zu etwas speziellem, was ich mir vom frisch gebackenem 24h Weltrekordhalter Christoph Strasser abgeschaut habe:



Ja, bei Christoph kann man sich eine Menge abschauen. Ich hatte die Ehre bei seinem Weltrekord als Offizieller der UMCA dabei zu sein. Das bedeutet mehr als 24h mitten drin statt nur dabei. Davon gute 8h im Teamauto, wobei die letzten 4 mit allen Höhen und Tiefen sehr emotional waren. Ein unvergessliches und sicher einmaliges Erlebnis.

Zum Thema Ernährung kann ich als Alternative auch Fresubin 2Kcal Drink (100ml = 200 Kcal) sehr empfehlen.

Schönes Rad hast Du Dir aufgebaut! Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg damit.
Ich denke wir sehen uns 2015 auf irgendeinem Rundkurs .

es grüßt René


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ja, bei Christoph kann man sich eine Menge abschauen. Ich hatte die Ehre bei seinem Weltrekord als Offizieller der UMCA dabei zu sein. Das bedeutet mehr als 24h mitten drin statt nur dabei. Davon gute 8h im Teamauto, wobei die letzten 4 mit allen Höhen und Tiefen sehr emotional waren. Ein unvergessliches und sicher einmaliges Erlebnis.
> 
> Zum Thema Ernährung kann ich als Alternative auch Fresubin 2Kcal Drink (100ml = 200 Kcal) sehr empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Das klingt ja spannend Da ist dir mein Neid sicher! Habe ihn auch letztens bei einer Vorbesprechung für einen seiner Vorträge kennen gelernt. Bin schon gespannt auf den Vortrag selber

Spätestens in Wittenborn sehen wir uns dann
Fresubin hört sich auch gut an...könnte ich auch mal testen Ensure hab ich jetzt bei zwei Einheiten über 8 Stunden getestet. Damit ging Magenmäßig alles glatt...


----------



## Renn Maus (6. April 2015)

Bist du mit den Lizard Skins Griffen zufrieden, bzw. wie lange fährst du die schon?
Finde die super, grade auch wegen dem doppelseitigen Klebepad und der daraus entstehenden Verdrehsicherheit.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

Fahre sie seit über einem Jahr. Also seit dem mehrere paare. Du musst dir aber im klaren dadrüber sein, dass du sie nicht mehr vom Lenker bekommst ohne sie zu zerstören. Also neuer Lenker=neue Griffe

Für mich wie in dem Post beschrieben ideale Griffe, aber weißt ja selber ist wie mit Sätteln. Muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Tach Jungens!
Die letzten Teilchen haben wegen den Feiertagen ewig in der Post gesteckt zumal sie auch noch von der Insel kamen…Dann hat auch noch ein gewisser Paketdienst, der sich selber ganz optimistisch nach dem Götterboten höchstpersönlich benannt hat, das Paket einmal Fehlgeleitet….Jez isses aber feddich!

Aber dazu später mehr. Erstmal geht es hier um was Durchsichtiges. Die meisten von unserer eingeschworenen Bikegemeinschaft haben mindestens Bikes mit einem Gegenwert einer Maybachrettungskapsel (aka VW UP „Ausrufezeichen“) im Keller stehen. Und wenn die Lebensversicherung der Liebsten dafür gerade so ausgereicht hat, will der Krempel ordentlich geschützt werden. Die Rahmenschutzaufkleber die in den einschlägigen Shops zu finden sind, sind meistens lächerlich klein und reichen noch nicht mal dafür aus das Laufrad vom Nachwuchs gegen äußere Einflüsse zu wappnen. Der gemeine Eisdielenbiker denkt hier wahrscheinlich nur an reibende Züge. INNE ECKE UND SCHÄMEN GEHEN! Gerade wenn des Wetter mal wieder so aussieht:




Hinterlassen Regenhosen und Überschuhe unliebsame Schleifspuren auf Oberrohr und Kurbel. Zum Glück gibt es auch ordentliche Schutzfolie. Hier kommt 3M ans Rad. Die ist etwas dicker als normal und eigentlich für Autos gedacht, aber für Rahmen auch wunderbar geegnet. Einen Rahmen an den wichtigsten stellen zu schützen ist damit kaum teurer als diese mini Aufklebersets, die nun wirklich keiner braucht. Bei Foliencenter 24 einfach die Größe aussuchen und gut Dabei hilft es mal eben mit dem Maßband einmal den Rahmen und die Kurbel durchzumessen. Bilder erspare ich euch hier. Folie is ja bekanntlich durchsichtig

Weiter geht es mit der Bremsanlage. Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich eigentlich alle Bremsenhersteller aus meinem Hirn verbannt. Bis auf eine. Der Rest ist nicht mehr existent und ich würde die meisten davon nicht mal fahren, wenn sie umsonst wären. Für mich gibt es nur die Bremsen aus Branholdswick. Wenn die DOT und Beläge haben, sind die zufriedener und genügsamer als ein Knacki beim ehelichen Besuch. Leider gibt es aktuell keine Bremsanlage in RAW. Die würde sich doch ganz gut an dem weißen Rahmen machen oder? Aber da maddda hatte da zum Glück noch was Eine Tech X2 EVO soll hier für ordentlich Verzögerung sorgen. Der linke Geber hat von mir einen 90Grad Abgang verpasst bekommen. Zugegeben eine Anpassung die ich nicht jedem Empfehle, aber da ich nunmal Handschuhgröße XL habe wandert der Geber ziemlich weit in die Mitte und so ist es möglich die Leitung der Vorderradbremse im Prinzip senkrecht nach unten zu verlegen. Würde der Geber weiter Links sitzen könnte man schnell im Ästen oÄ einfädeln. Einige blaue teile sorgen dann noch für den P**nfaktor. Den Lenker gabs dann passend dazu auch in Alu, blau und leicht:








Wem das zu bunt ist, der kann ja gerne zu Mutti rennen und nach einem veganen gluten-, und laktosefreien Diätlattemacchiato mit Vanillearoma fragen und sich ausweinen.

Die Aufgabe das ganze Gerassel zusammen zu halten übernimmt ein Haufen Titan- und Aluschrauben.












Stahlschrauben zu verwenden wäre wie ins Auto setzen und nicht losfahren. Damit bei dem geholper über die Rennstrecken auch alles an seinem Platz bleibt werden die Schrauben mit Loctide zwangsbefestigt.





Hier komme ich nochmal zum Werkzeugfetischisten in mir. Jedes Drehmoment braucht den richtigen Dremo:




Nun noch zum Antrieb. Bei der Kassette geht es international zu. Richtig multi kulti. Ein Schweizer Abschlussring hält die japanische Kassette mit einer Erweiterung, die auffe Insel entwickelt und in Polen gefräst wurde auf dem Freilaufkörper.




Die Kraftübertragung ist bei mir immer ein heikles Thema. Ich trete gerne mal was kaputt. Bis jetzt haben sich Wippermannketten als sehr zuverlässig erwiesen. Zwar nicht als unkaputtbar, aber unkaputtbarer als der Rest...Ausserdem spart das Kettenschloss nerven.




Soo fahrbar isses nun, richtig fertig is man ja aber bekanntlich nie...












Ich hoffe es gefällt euch und wenn net isses mir auch egal. Hier sei nochmal auf den Lattemacchiato verwiesen…


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Sieht doch stimmig aus.... zwei Sachen 
...der Nokon liegt auf der Gabelkrone auf.... bitte noch kürzen. 
...fahre du Mopedmodus, dadurch entfällt der 90' Abgang weil der Vorderbremshebel rechts sitzt. 




.....Latte war noch nicht durch 


Edit...  Viel Erfolg mit dem Rad  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Nokon is schon so kurz wie möglick Sonst kann ich net mehr einschlagen. Die liegen immer auf beim 710er lenker.

Moppedmodus fahr ich nur aufm Mopped


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Aber was auch gegangen wäre, wenn du den Schaltauge parallel zum Bremszug verlegt hättest. Von der Länge müsste es noch passen.
Mich hat beim fahren am Epic das Geklapper vom Zug (lag auch auf) genervt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Dann wäre er aber länger=mehr gewicht. Der Nokon klappert net. Der is so flexibel, der passt sich an


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Bei mir war es auch ein Nokon... ich höre vielleicht noch besser 


Apropos Gewicht... was zeigt die Waage? 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

Sehr schick geworden!


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch ein Nokon... ich höre vielleicht noch besser
> 
> 
> Apropos Gewicht... was zeigt die Waage?
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Akutell 11,4 und a paar zerquetschte mit alles.
Zum vergleich ein Epic Marathon Carbon liegt laut BIKE bei 10,85 ohne Pedale und das hat nen Carbon Rahmen und kostet 6000€...
Wenn die 1-2 Sachen, die ich noch vorhab dran sind, wirds so bei 11,1-11,2 rauskommen. Das schickt dann


----------



## Renn Maus (13. April 2015)

Echt geil geworden!
Das will ich mir auf jeden Fall mal in Live anschauen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Der Lenker ist ganz schön blau  Was wiegt der denn?
Das Blau der Crank Boots sieht ganz schön dunkel aus. Jetzt bin ich gar nicht mehr sicher, ob das ans Cannondale passen wird. Wobei, das Paket hängt eh seit Samstag im Ziel-Paketzentrum fest


----------



## maddda (14. April 2015)

Danke
Ja die Crankboots sind ziemlich dunkel. Hab auch nen Satz rote hier. Die hatte ich mal von CRC als Werbegeschenk bekommen. Die sind auch sehr dunkel.
Der Lenker wiegt 194Gramm bei 710mm


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2015)

Puh, sie passen farblich doch ziemlich gut


----------



## maddda (27. April 2015)

Am Wochenende war es mal wieder soweit. Der Frühjahrsklassiker in Sundern stand an und ein Großteil vom Team2Beat machte sich auf den Weg zur SKS Firmenzentrale. Aus dem fernen Norden kamen Christian, Patrick und Niko, angereist. Wegen der langen Anreise übernachteten die drei von Freitag auf Samstag mitten im Nirgendwo, was aber anscheinend in der Nähe von Sundern liegen müsse, wie mir Niko berichtete. Der Rest inklusive meiner wenigkeit kam mehr oder weniger ausgeschlafen am Renntag. Zugegeben etwas aufgeregt war ich schon. Das Rennen war der erste Formtest dieses Jahr.

Am Vortag waren Christian und Patrick noch die Strecke in Teilen abgefahren. „Trocken, staubig, ein bisschen neu geschottert…“ lautete das einstimmige Urteil. So ganz traute ich dem Braten aber nicht über den Weg. Angeblich sollte es noch regnen und beim Räder ausladen tröpfelte es tatsächlich etwas.

Dann war der Zeitpunkt für Marcel, Patrick und mich gekommen uns in den ersten Startblock zu stellen. Da wir im letzten Jahr Top 50 gefahren sind, war für uns hier ein Platz reserviert. Dahinter durfte sich eine Reihe Lizenzler einordnen. Christian, der letztes Jahr nicht in Sundern am Start war musste sich etwas weiter hinten einreihen. Andreas und Werner sollten eine Vierteltelstunde später die Kurzstrecke unter die Stollen nehmen. Doch zuerst stand der Start für uns Mittelstreckler auf dem Plan.





…Bam Startschuss. Die ersten Kilometer sollten neutralisiert auf einer breiten Bundesstraße absolviert werden, bevor es  ins Gelände ging. Das Führungsfahrzeug fuhr aber relativ langsam, sodass sich das Feld nicht richtig entzerren konnte. Ein gefühl wie als würde man mit einem 40Tonner durchs Parkhaus fahren. Das Peloton war extrem dicht gedrängt und irgendwie versuchte ich an eine Halbwegs gute Position zu kommen bevor es ins Gelände ging. 




Pic by Sportograf

Das ganze funktionierte aber nicht wirklich gut. Patrick und Marcel hatten anscheinend etwas mehr Erfolg und gingen kurz vor mir ins Gelände. Am ersten Anstieg konnte ich Patrick gut erkennen wie er mächtig Druck machte. Ich versuchte so viele Fahrer so gut es ging zu überholen. Am Ende des Anstiegs war die Führungsgruppe ziemlich versprengt.

Meinen Beinen ging es zu dem Zeitpunkt geht so geil. Puls irgendwo bei 190.




Zwischenzeitlich schloss ich auf Lukas Müller von Rockers Racing und einen weiteren Fahrer auf, mit denen ich mich etwas mit der Tempoarbeit abwechseln konnte. Die Strecke war technisch sehr einfach und man konnte gut sehen, wann eine Gruppe in Sichtweite kam. Doch vorerst war keine größere Gruppe in Sicht. Erst nach round about 20km fuhren wir auf Adrian Horchler vom Radwerk Upland auf. Adrian und ich mussten die Zwei ziehen lassen und machten uns an die Verfolgung einer weiteren Gruppe. Der Regen blieb aus, aber dafür war es verdammt staubig.

Dann wurde es hecktisch. Die Kurz- und die Mittelstrecke trafen wieder zusammen und wir hatten Mühe uns durch die vielen Fahrer durchzuwuseln. Kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle war Adrian plötzlich weg, gerade als ich endlich eine Vierergruppe erreicht hatte. Später erfuhr ich, dass er einen Defekt hatte. Nun folgte mal wieder die harte Realität der Mittelstrecke in Sundern. Man kommt aus einem der wenigen Trails und kann das Ziel schon hören, sieht die Duschen, den Waschplatz für die Bikes und dann wird die Strecke getrennt und man darf einen mördermäßig steilen Anstieg hochfahren. An der Seite steht dort immer der Teufel höchstpersönlich. Ein schwächeln wird hier sofort mit einem Stich vom Dreizack quittiert. Kurz nach dem Anstieg machte sich meine Wade bemerkbar. Langsam fing sie an zu krampfen. Ich war mir sicher genau einen Muskelstrang zu spüren der nicht mehr wollte. Die letzten knapp fünf Kilometer hieß es dann beißen. Viele Höhenmeter kamen nicht mehr und ich war froh als das Ziel endlich in Sicht war. Marcel und Patrick waren kurz vor mir ins Ziel gekommen und Werner und Andreas hatten die Kurzstrecke auch schon absolviert.













Also warteten wir auf Teamchef Christian… Ich dachte mir schon, dass irgendetwas passiert sein musste, als er dann doch endlich auftauchte. Er berichtete uns dann, dass er Erste Hilfe leisten und einen Krankenwagen rufen musste. Das ganze hatte ihn natürlich viel Zeit gekostet.

Unterm Strich waren wir alle ziemlich zufrieden. Die Form scheint bei allen zu passen und so geht’s dann guter Dinge Ende Mai zur 24h DM am Alfsee.




Hier die Ergebnisse:

Kurzstrecke:

Andreas: 1:31:55 Platz 99/564 AK 31

Werner: 1:49:41 Platz 291/564 AK 42


Mittelstrecke:

Marcel: 2:04:08 Platz 11/575 AK 5

Patrick: 2:05:33 Platz 14/575 AK 5

Philipp: 2:11:31 Platz 26/575 AK 13

Christian: 2:49:58 Platz 252/575 AK 59



An dieser Stelle noch vielen Dank an Niko und die zahlreichen Sportografen für die Fotos.

Ein weiteres Dankeschön gilt natürlich unseren  Sponsoren: Kettenwixe duraglide, Sponser Sport Food AG, CEP Deutschland, Bioracer Norddeutschland, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

Toi Toi Toi.... weiter so!

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## sascha031171 (5. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo da bin ich mal wieder. Abseits des Rades habe ich in den letzten Tagen einige interessante Erfahrungen gemacht. Durch eine 24h Rennkollegin wurde ich gefragt ob ich nicht an einer Studie im Deutschen Diabetiszentrum teilnehmen wolle. Also schnell Informiert. Gesucht waren Ausdauersportler. Risiken gab es keine. Also einfach mal mitgemacht. Insgesamt musste  ich an drei verschiedenen Tagen antreten. Am ersten Tag wurden engmaschige Blutkontrollen und ein Leistungstest gemacht. So stellte sich heraus, dass ich wohl gut in die Studie passen würde. Die eigentliche Studie hat dann an zwei Tagen im Zeitraum von gut zweieinhalb Wochen stattgefunden. Sie bestand unter anderem aus jeweils zwei Muskelbiopsien, sechs Stunden MRT und noch einigen anderen spezifischen Sachen, die wohl nur Mediziner verstehen. Das spare ich euch hier mal^^ Währenddessen wurden noch Kaloriemetrien durchgeführt. Sechs Stunden im MRT auszuhalten war schon eine Herausforderung zumal man die MRT Trage nicht verlassen durfte (hätte wegen Körperlicher aktivität die Ergebnisse wohl verfälscht…so durfte ich meine Notdurft in eine Flasche entleeren...), aber es hat dann alles gut geklappt. Hat mich ziemlich gefreut einen Beitrag zur Forschung leisten zu können. Es ist schön zu wissen, dass mein dauerhaftes im Kreis fahren nicht nur mir etwas gebracht hat, sondern auch der Forschung. Wusste doch, dass das noch für irgendetwas anderes gut sein konnte, als nur meinen inneren Radsuchti den nächsten Schuss zu verpassen.
> 
> Sooo nun geht’s aber weiter mit meinem Radlprojekt. Gerade als ich von meinem letzten Tag als Proband zurückkam lag ein Paket zu Hause. Endlich ist das Schaltwerk da. Mein persönlicher heiliger Gral Natürlich wurde das Teil gleich zerlegt und kräftig an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht. Nix standart Bikepo*** is angesacht
> 
> ...


hallo 
um was ging es in der Studie???
würde mich brennend interessieren ,
bin auch auf der suche nach Diabetikern welche 
Erfahrung auf lang bzw Ultral langen Distanzen haben.
ich selbst 43 Jahre alt und Typ 1 Diabetiker habe vor ca 1 jahr das 
Rad fahren wieder für mich entdeckt und würde gerne 2016 
an einer 24 std Veranstaltung teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2015)

So Jungens. Morgen ist es wieder soweit. Die deutsche 24h Meisterschaft steht an. Das Team ist fit und alle Vorbereitungen sind soweit getroffen.
Gestern bin ich noch in Willingen gewesen und hab die letzte Einheit im Park abgefrühstückt und da hab ich kurzerhand mal das Videodingsbums mitgenommen, damit ihr auch mitfahren könnt:


Ich dachte der ein oder andere würde bestimmt gerne das Rennen Live mitverfolgen. Unter folgendem Link gibt es dann Livezwischenstände:
http://my3.raceresult.com/30127/results?lang=de#14_48DDD3
Uns könnt ihr unter *Team2Beat - Kettenwixe Duraglide finden*
Zusätzlich haben wir noch ein 6er Herren-(*Team2Beat - powered by Sponser Sport Food)* und ein 2er(*Team2Beat - CEP)* Herrenteam am Start.

Etwas hier Live zu Posten werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Da lohnt sich ein Blick auf meine Facebookseite (siehe Sig) oder auf die Teamseite von uns: https://www.facebook.com/Team2Beat?fref=ts. Anfeuern ist ausdrücklich gewünscht

Den obligatorischen Rennbericht gibts dann wie gewohnt nachher...wenn mir ausgeschlafen hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2015)

Lasst die Luft brennen und habt viel Spaß.


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2015)

Servus Männers! 
Wir liegen immernoch auf Platz 1 mit mittlerweile 5Runden Vorsprung


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2015)

Zwischenstand. Nacht ist überstanden. Mittlerweile haben wir 7Runden Vorsprung


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut Jungs!! Weiter so und riskiert nicht mehr zu viel. Einfach sicher nachhause fahren. Hopp Hopp Hopp!


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2015)

So Sieg!!!!Dopppelsieg!!!Der 8er mit 8Runden Vorsprung (entspricht Ca 4Stunden) und der 6er mit knapp einer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Weiter so und riskiert nicht mehr zu viel. Einfach sicher nachhause fahren.



Und bloß gegen keinen Baum fahren 

Ach ja, Glückwunsch! Da hatten die anderen 8er Teams ja nicht viel zu melden beim Kampf um den ersten Platz.


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2015)

Nicht wirklich auf den ersten Herren 8er fehlten uns Ca 3minuten... Wir sind ja Mixed gefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So Sieg!!!!Dopppelsieg!!!Der 8er mit 8Runden Vorsprung (entspricht Ca 4Stunden) und der 6er mit knapp einer!!!


Glückwunsch! 

...bei 4 Stunden Vorsprung hätten deine Zwischenstandsmeldungen auch bebildert und umfangreicher seien können.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...bei 4 Stunden Vorsprung hätten deine Zwischenstandsmeldungen auch bebildert und umfangreicher seien können.


Danke!


Nananana nicht frech werden hier....Dieses mal gibt es sogar OnBoardrennnaction


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

Jede 24h Strecke hat etwas Besonderes. Duisburg hat den meisten Staub, Chemnitz ist nachts am dunkelsten, Wittenborn hat die meisten Trails, der Nürburgring die meisten Höhenmeter und der Alfsee…tja der hat die gnadenlosesten Geraden. Jene vom Teufel persönlich geschaffene Flachstücke die einem das Laktat bis in den Unterkiefer Pressen, wenn der Wind falsch steht oder man kein vernünftiges Hinterrad hat. Genau mit diesen Biestern durften wir es beim 24h Rennen am Alfsee aufnehmen, wo wie jedes Jahr die Deutsche Meisterschaft ausgetragen werden sollte. Wir hatten ein 2er Herren- ein 6er Herren- und ein 8er Mixed Team gemeldet. Meine Wenigkeit durfte im 8er dann  Achter gegen den Wind kämpfen.

Am Alfsee angekommen sah das Wetter schon ziemlich komisch aus, geradezu bedrohlich. Es kam wie es kommen musste...Regen wie aus Eimern. So mussten wir mit unserer Proberunde etwas warten. Eine kleine Lücke in der Wolkendecke nutzen wir dann für eine Testrunde. Die Strecke am Alfsee hatte sich wie jedes Jahr etwas geändert. Wieder war sie mit ca. 11,5km ungewöhnlich lang. Unzählige Wiesenstücke mit viele kleinen Schlägen sorgten dafür, dass der Runde Tritt ad absurdum geführt wurde. Also wählte ich das Fully. Dieses Jahr war die Strecke gerade im ersten Teil etwas schwieriger geworden. Dort waren die Überholmöglichkeiten relativ rar gesät. Die vielen langen Geraden, bei denen man mit dem Wind kämpfen musste, wurden immer wieder durch extrem steile Anstiege unterbrochen…Deich hoch Deich runter…Lungeauskotz…Deich hoch Deich runter…Laktatsuch… Kurz bevor es losging tauschte ich dann noch mein Vorderrad. Etwas mehr Grip sollte es dann doch sein.

Der Startschuss fiel...wieder regnete es wie aus Löschflugzeugen.




Marcel sollte die erste Runde unter die Stollen nehmen und dann auf Patrick wechseln.








So langsam musste ich mich auch fertig machen. So saß ich, während Patrick mit den widrigen Bedingungen Kämpfte auf der Rolle.








Ich wusste, dass im 8er die erste Runde immer die härteste ist. Da sind die schmerzen eigentlich am größten. Als ich auf die Strecke ging lies der Regen etwas nach. Naja was heißt nachlassen…Es war zumindest kaum noch Schaum auf den Pfützen. Das erste Trailstück ging halbwegs gut. Auf den Geraden tat es aber schon sehr weh. So ist das Halt im 8er…immer eine Runde und die am Ende der Pulsgrenze.













Unglaublich, dass sich gute elf Kilometer so lang anfühlen können. Immer wieder hatte ich mir dem Schmierigen Untergrund zu kämpfen und war schließlich froh auf Nils wechseln zu können.

Dann geschah das Udassbare. Der Regen hörte auf. Die Sonne kam raus und die Strecke war innerhalb von kaum zwei Stunden staubtrocken. Als Yasmin von ihrer ersten Runde kam hatte sie der Dame des Verfolgerteams  7 Minuten abgenommen und so hatten wir schon unsere Runde Vorsprung.




Die nächste Runde fiel mir dann deutlich leichter. Im Fahrerlager war Topstimmung und so musste ein unschuldiges Garmin auch mal als Teller für organischen Ersatztofu herhalten.





So langsam dämmerte es. Wir langen zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mit einigen Runden in Führung. Der 6er hatte auch bereits einen dünnen Vorsprung vor Platz zwei und der 2er drehte ebenfalls unbeirrt seine Runden. Zeit das Licht anzubauen. Seit dieser Saison werde ich von MyTinySun mit Leuchten unterstützt. Ich weiß nicht wie die Jungs das machen. Von Elektrik habe ich keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl, ich hätte einfach die Sonne wieder angemacht, als ich auf meine erste Nachtrunde ging. Jedes noch so kleine Hindernis war auf der Strecke super zu erkennen. So sorgte die Pro X 3600 dafür, dass ich so schnell fahren konnte wie bei Tag. Eine Sorge weniger!




Danach folgten die härtesten Stunden im 8er. Zu den unmenschlichsten Stunden fuhren wir in Zweierteams Doppelstints, sodass man Nachts länger Pause hat. Sprich Fahrer 1,2,1,2,3,4,3,4 – Wer jetzt beim Intelligenztest nicht geschlafen hat kann die Reihe fortsetzten.  Nils war mit mir zusammen irgendwann gegen drei oder vier Uhr an der Reihe. Eine ekelhafte Zeit. Kurz vorher hatte ich noch eine Ampulle Sponser Aktivator zu mir genommen und bei Warmfahren auf der Rolle war ich dank 200mg Koffein hellwach.




Erste Runde des Doppelstints. Endlich hatte ich auch mal auf den Geraden ein gutes Hinterrad und kam zufrieden von der ersten Doppelstintrunde wieder. Dann knapp eine halbe Stunde Pause. So langsam setzte die Dämmerung ein. Nils kam von seiner Runde zurück und ich drehte meine letzte Runde vor der langen Pause. Als ich in die Wechselzone kam war es schon fast wieder Hell. Dann fiel ich ins Zelt und versuchte etwas zu schlafen. Gegen sieben Uhr musste ich dann wieder aus dem Zelt raus. Ich hatte Hunger…der Toilettendrang war unerträglich. Da half auch kein unkontrolliertes Rumwälzen und immer wieder vor sich hinzubeten: "Ich bin der Herr über meine Blase…Ich bin der Herr über meine Blase." Also raus….Toilette…dann einen Recoveryshake. Nun ging es mir wieder gut und knapp zwei Stunden später fuhr ich meine schnellste Runde. Reinzufällig war ein Kameradingsbums an meinem Lenker montiert…einige Highlights der Strecke habe ich für euch Zusammengeschnitten:
Mittlerweile hatten wir eine mehr als komfortable Führung von über Sechs Runden. Der 6er lag mit ca. 15 Minuten auch immer noch vorn.












Nur unser zweier hatte in der Nacht etwas mit Problemen zu kämpfen und musste pausieren. Als jedoch der Tag wieder angebrochen war, waren auch sie wieder auf der Strecke.








Nun hieß es das ganze Ding nach Hause zu fahren. Nach einem 24h Rennen im 8er fühlt man sich anders Kaputt als nach einem Solorennen. Insgesamt hieß es sieben mal 11,5km Vollgas für mich. Während man nach einem Soloritt kaum noch gehen, kann uns Hände, Beine und Finger Probleme machen, fühlt sich der 8er anders an. Der typische Blutgeschmack im Mund ist inklusive…und die Haut fühlt sich aus irgendeinem unerklärlichen Grund ein paar Nummern zu klein an. Was beim 8er und beim Solofahren gleich ist, ist die Krampfneigung in den letzten Rennstunden. Das ganze gibt es in jeder Startertüte zum 24h Rennen gratis dazu.

Schließlich musste jeder nur noch eine Runde fahren und dann war es Geschafft. Doppelsieg. Wir hatten unseren Titel verteidigt. Es hat wie immer einen Riesen Spaß gemacht und schon bald stehen alle wieder am Start, denn eins ist klar: Schmerzrezeptoren leiden an Alzheimer!









An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich beim ganzen Team2Beat und bei Thomas Gerstmann für die tollen Fotos bedanken! Ihr seid die besten! Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht natürlich auch an unsere Sponsoren, die unermüdlich daran Arbeiten uns noch ein Stück schneller zu machen, sei es in Sachen Material oder Ernährung:

Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich ein Bild, das meinen aktuellen Zustand beschreibt!!! :danke:


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2015)

Darf ich mal fragen, ob die anderen Teams auch nur eine Frau im Team hatten? Das relativiert die Sache ja doch ein bisschen. Für ein Mixed-Team schon etwas mau. Da sollten die Veranstalter m. E. mal Regeln aufstellen á la 50:50 oder mindestens 2 oder 3 Frauen/Männer pro Team.
Damit will ich weder euren Erfolg schmälern noch sexistisch klingen...


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

Das Team auf Platz zwei hatte auch "nur" eine Dame im Team, das auf vier auch...die meisten eigentlichEine mindestanzahl an Runden die von Frauen gefahren werden musste gab es auch. Auf den ersten Männerachter fehlten uns 4 Minuten...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

Wieder ein klasse Bericht und eine super Leistung von euch.


----------



## nils_cyclist (2. Juni 2015)

Geiler Bericht madda, ich bin schon ein wenig stolz mit dabei gewesen zu sein 
Und in deinem Video sieht man mich an Ende sogar kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

DankeHat echt Spaß gemacht mit dir zu fahren Voll geil, dass die Kamera den Wechsel so gut eingefangen hat


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2015)

So Jungens es geht wieder los. Die 24h in Chemnitz stehen auf dem Plan. Dieses mal im zweier. Soweit ist fast alles gepackt....Ich komm mir vor als würde ich umziehen. Das Haus is jetzt jedenfalls leer Morgen früh muss ich dann nur noch "ma eben" die 400km bis zur Stracke eiern.

Wie immer gibt es auf meiner Facebookseite dann einiges zu sehen Und bitte kräftig anfeuern! Wir können jede unterstützung, auf welchem Weg auch immer, gut gebrauchen! Die größte überraschung gab es aber vom veranstalter selbst.
Es gibt einen Livestream auf dem ihr euch anschauen könnt, wie wir uns aus dem Leben fahren. Wenn das mal nix is oder? Also Popkorn raus und die Glotze angemacht: http://www.schlau-mieten.de/livetainment/

Einige Tage später gibt es dann hier den obligatorischen Rennbericht


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2015)

Dann wünsche ich euch gutes Wetter! Ist dort ja leider nicht so selbstverständlich  Unser Team konnte sich in diesem Jahr ja leider nicht zusammenfinden.


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2015)

Im Regen bin ich immer schneller als draußen
Schade hätte euch gerne mal wiedergetroffen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, wäre schön gewesen!
Soll der Stimmung aber keinen Abbruch tun und dir und Andreas viel Spaß, maximalen Erfolg und gute Beine!


----------



## InoX (19. Juni 2015)

Ich wünsche euch auch viel Erfolg. Mir wäre die Strecke im Zweier zu anstrengend. Mir haben die 8 Stunden 2012 schon gereicht. Im nächsten Jahr sind wir dann hoffentlich wieder dabei.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2015)

Wir haben jetzt alles aufgebaut und sind. Jetzt am nudelnkochen gleich wird dann na eben noch die Strecke abgefahren


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2015)

Moinmoin!

Hier nieselt es... Über den Tag soll es aber immer weniger werden. Es bleibt also spannend! Die Strecke sag gestern Abend noch ordentlich aus. Die GoPro ist dabei und dieses Mal werde ich versuchen mal einen run zu kommentieren


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Im nächsten Jahr sind wir dann hoffentlich wieder dabei.



Das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2015)

Chemnitz weckte sofort Erninnerungen bei mir als ich gefragt wurde, ob ich nicht im Zweier teilnehmen wolle. 2011 und 2012 war ich schon dort im Vierer am Start gewesen und so musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Leider fiel mein eigentlicher Teampartner Christian kurzfristig aus. So dachte ich schon, dass das wohl nichts mehr wird mit dem Rennen. Zum Glück meldete sich Andreas noch bei mir und so konnte es weiter gehen. Freitags bin ich dann „mal eben“ die 500km Richtung Chemnitz geeiert. Dort angekommen hieß es erstmal Philipp gegen Wetter und Zelt…








Den Kampf hatte ich kurze Zeit später, wenn auch nur knapp gewonnen. Nachdem Andreas kurze Zeit später auch eingetrudelt war, fuhren wir die letzten Sachen besorgen. Warum sich das Pesto im Chemnitzer Kaufland beim Eis und nicht bei den Nudeln findet wird wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Nach dem wir uns schnell Nudeln in die Figur geschüttet haben, ging es dann noch kurz auf die Strecke. Meine Erinnerung ließ mich aber etwas im Stich und so hängten wir uns schließlich an andere Fahrer, die zum Glück das gleiche wie wir im Sinn hatten…In dem Wald sieht echt alles gleich aus…

Am anderen Morgen war es dann soweit.




Andreas stellte sich in die Startaufstellung und ich machte das, was ich am besten konnte. Dumm rumstehen und Kommentare abgeben. Wir hatten uns eine alternative Taktik zugelegt. Jeder sollte vier Runden absolvieren und dann wechseln. So hatte man ca. andertalb Stunden Pause, konnte gut verdauen und musste nicht mit vollem Magen auf den Kurs. Dass alles anders kommen sollte ahnte von uns in dem Moment noch keiner…Uns beschäftigte eher das Wetter. Regen, Sonne, wieder Regen…Das ging Stundenlang so weiter.




Dann war für mich mein erster Stint gekommen und ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen euch mal wieder mitfahren zu lassen:
Die Strecke war nur noch ein einziger Sumpf....und es wurde immer schlimmer.












Als ich gerade auf den letzten Metern meines Stints war erblickte ich Jens (Comfortbiker) und seine Frau Sybille. Ich freute mich riesig die beiden zu treffen und so saßen wir kurz nach meinem Wechsel erstmal beim Kaffee.




Gerade als wir uns zum Fahrerlager aufmachten und ich mich etwas um mein Radl kümmerte...




meinte Jens plötzlich: „Philipp ist das nicht dein Teamkollege???“ „Kann nicht sein!“, schoss es mir durch den Kopf. Andreas war schließlich erst eine gute halbe Stunde unterwegs. Kurze Zeit später bestand meine Aufgabe darin, wie von einer Hornisse gestochen, durchs Fahrerlager zu rennen und einen Sanitäter zu suchen. Andreas war ziemlich unglücklich gestürzt und in einem Zaun hängengebliben. Das veranlasste seine Schulter dazu aus ihrem angestammten Platz zu springen. Erstmal kümmerten wir uns um Andreas und wir sprachen ab, dass ich dann vorerst weiterfahren fahren solle. Jens und Sybille würden mir dann bescheid geben, wie es ihm geht. Während ich dann auf der Strecke war, wurde die Schulter von Andreas, unter Einsatz eines nicht ihm gehörenden Beins, wieder eingerenkt. Das Rennen war jedoch für ihn gelaufen und er konnte sich nur noch unter starken Schmerzen überhaupt bewegen. Jens und Sybille gaben mir dann vom Streckenrand die neusten Infos durch. An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank ihr beiden!!!! Andreas hatte sich zum Glück nichts gebrochen und so war die Sache nochmal glimpflich ausgegangen. Er muss nun einige Tage eine Schlinge tragen, da alles ziemlich überdehnt ist, aber es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können. Also Glück im Unglück…

Ich sprach mich dann mit Andreas ab und wir entschieden uns dazu, dass ich das Rennen als Ultradistanztrainingseinheit nutzen könne. Schließlich waren wir ja schonmal hier. Schnell wurde mir eine Kiste mit Getränken an den Solofahrerverpflegungspunkt gestellt und ich entschied bis Mitternacht zu „trainieren“.












Um die Form zu wahren und irgendwie einen Trainingseffekt aus der Sache zu wollte ich dann schlafen gehen und morgens nochmal auf die Strecke Alleine sich gegen Zweierteams kaputt zu fahren hätte einfach nichts gebracht und schließlich habe ich diese Saison ja nochwas vor.

Genau das tat ich. So konnte ich auch nochmal die Technik und die Flüssignahrung bei Rennbedingungen austesten. Die Streckenverhältnisse waren jetzt aber jenseits von gut und böse. Die Dunkelheit hatte den Wald von Rabenstein nun fest im Griff.




Plötzlich knallte es dann überall. Ich dachte schon die Russen würden kommen^^




Wie auch immer das geknalle stellte sich als Feuerwerk heraus…

Kurz bevor ich von der Strecke gehen wollte, stand Inga (Rohlhoff Speed Team) ziemlich im dunkeln und fummelte an ihrem Rad herum. Sie hatte das Licht an ihrem Lenker und konnte so einfach nicht die im Schlamm verhädderte Kette sehen. So half ich ihr mit meinem Licht aus und sie war kurze Zeit später wieder im Rennen. Später sollte sie bei den Damen die Solowertung gewinnen…An dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch! Ganz starke Leistung!

Am nächsten Morgen drehte ich dann noch mit unserem Zeltnachtbarn (ebenfalls 2er) einige Runden bis zum Schluss. Zwischendurch machten wir einem weiteren Einzelfahrer das Rad, mit meinem Ersatzschlauch, wieder gängig. Die letzten Runden mit Ben machten nochmal ordentlich spaß, auch wenn es eigentlich um nichts mehr ging. Schließlich ging es dann gemeinsam durchs Ziel.





Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht natürlich an meinen Teampartner Anreas (auf das du schnell wieder aufs Rad kommst!!!), an Jens und Sybille und auch an unsere Sponsoren:

Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2015)

Schön geschrieben  und gibt nur grob die Härte eines 24 Stunden Rennens wieder, erst recht bei solchen "traumhaften" Bedingungen. 
Wie die Strecke beschaffen war sieht man sehr gut im Video, jetzt noch das Tageslicht weg und eine verschlammte Funzel an den Lenker mit Blick durch die verschmierte Brille... ein Traum 

Unterm Strich aber noch das beste daraus gemacht und durchgehalten. 

Nächstes Jahr gibt es nur Sonne im schattigem Wald... bestimmt.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. Juni 2015)

Schöner Bericht. Ich wünsche mir fürs nächste Jahr auch wieder halbwegs normale Bedingungen.
Bin selber nach 12 Stunden ausgestiegen. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Warum sich das Pesto im Chemnitzer Kaufland beim Eis und nicht bei den Nudeln findet wird wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben.



Imn einem Berliner Kaufland bin ich auch schon einmal auf der Suche nach Pesto fast verzweifelt. Nicht einmal die Verkäufer wussten, wo das Zeug steht.


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend Jungs!

Es ist mal wieder soweit. Endlich wieder 24h Solo beim 24h MTB Rennen am RingMorgen geht es ab in die Eifel. Wie immer werden wir versuchen euch auf meiner Facebookseite auf dem laufenden zu halten. Liveergebnisse könnt ihr dann hier verfolgen: http://radamring.r.mikatiming.de/2015/?pid=leaderboard

Wir sind ab morgen 16Uhr am Ring. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust morgen mal vorbeizuschauen. Von Samstag auf Sonntag bin ich dann mit Radfahren beschäftigt Wir sind bei Stellplatz A026. Zu erkennen dann am großen Banner von MYTINYSUN. Wenn ihr lieb seit mach ich euch auch einen Kaffee


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2015)

Rad am Ring kommt mir mittlerweile vor, wie eine zweite Heimat. Von den Leuten am Verpflegungsstand werde ich jedes Jahr wie verrückt angefeuert. Mit dem Ordner, der für den Bereich unseres Lagerplatzes zuständig ist, quatsche ich jedes Jahr darüber was alles so in der Saison passiert ist und in den Hotels im Umkreis werde ich beim Einchecken wiedererkannt. Für mich ist das ganze immer mein persönliches Saisonhighlight. Ich muss zugeben es gibt keinen Tag im Jahr an dem ich nicht an dieses eine Rennen denke. Dieses Jahr wollte ich meinen persönlichen Rekord von 40 Runden überbieten. Mein Plan war eigentlich relativ simpel. Im Winter Muskelmasse aufbauen, zur Saison die Kraftausdauer darein bekommen, die längeren Radeinheiten länger und die harten Radeinheiten kürzer und härter.




Nehmen wir mal den bei Radfahrern ungeliebten Monat Januar. Da ist es mit dem Training draußen nicht gerade ultra einfach. Dass ich auf einer ehemaligen Skipiste im Bergischen Land wohne, macht das Ganze auch nicht gerade unkompliziert. So bleibt oft nichts anderes als die Rolle übrig. Dieses Jahr hasste ich insgeheim die Montage. Nicht wegen dem Wochenanfang, sondern, weil da immer drei Stunden Grundlage auf der Rolle anstanden. Irgendwie habe ich dann aber doch die Indoorsaison - ohne an Hospitalismus zu erkranken - überstanden. Zugegeben es sind auf der Rolle in der kalten Hälfte dieses Jahres alle Staffeln Dr. House draufgegangen…








Insgesamt lief die Vorbereitung ziemlich gut. Eine leichte Erkältung löste Anfang Juli bei mir dann doch eine kleine Panik aus. Der ganze Spuk hielt aber nur vier Tage an. Was das sollte und woher das kam kann ich bis heute nicht sagen. Die Taperphase an sich ging dann gut rum und ehe ich mich versah, war alles an Material, Klamotten und so weiter und sofort in den Autos verstaut. Am Freitag zeigte sich das Eifelwetter von seiner besten Seite. Beim Aufbau waren also alle guter Dinge…




Wieder einmal sollte ich vom Rennradteam meines Vaters („Die Acht“) betreut werden. So ganz traute aber keiner der Jungs dem Braten. Für Samstag war eine Unwetterwarnung herausgegeben worden. Es sollte mit einem heftigen Sturm gerechnet werden. Als ich ins Hotel fuhr, war aber immer noch bestes Wetter. Da habe ich der Unwetterwarnung noch nicht viel Beachtung geschenkt. „Mir doch egal, die Eifel hat eh immer in 24 Stunden vier Jahreszeiten…“, dachte ich mir.

Nach dem abendlichen Carboloading trottete ich also in mein Hotelzimmer.




Da galt es dann die typischen Vorbereitungen für die Nacht vor dem Rennen zu treffen. Also fix mal eben das Bärenfell übergeworfen und ein Opfer dem Sonnengott Ra dargebracht. Nein Ernst mal beiseite. Habe natürlich das gemacht, was viele Radsportler machen, und mein eigenes Kissen mitgebracht. Vorsichtshalber habe ich mir noch eine Ration Flüssignahrung auf dem Nachttisch bereitgestellt.




In der Nacht schüttete es mal wieder eifeltypisch. Auch das war für mich immer noch kein Grund zur Sorge.

Nach einer erholsamen Nacht und einem ordentlichen Frühstück war ich…nennen wir es mal durchgeladen und entsichert. Am Ring angekommen wurde nur noch schnell alles bereitgestellt, die Bikes ein letztes Mal gecheckt und dann konnte es von mir aus losgehen. Und dann DAS. Über die Lautsprecher des Rings ertönte eine Durchsage: „Auf Grund der Sturmwarnung wird der Start aller Raddisziplinen um drei Stunden verschoben…“ Bams Ende aus. Innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf die andere wurden meine Rekordhoffnungen zerstört. Mein Zeitplan musste überarbeitet werden und das Radl bekam noch ein anderes Vorderrad…weil wegen Regen.  Danach nochmal hingelegt… Tommy aus dem Achter meinte noch: „ Das wird sich noch weiter verschieben.“ In dem Moment wollte ich es noch nicht so richtig glauben. Tommy sollte Recht behalten. Nach einigen Stunden eine erneute Durchsage: „Die Starts der Raddisziplinen werden auf Grund der Sturmwarnung auf 20Uhr verschoben.“ Zugegeben es gibt schlimmeres als in einem nagelneuen Mercedescamper auf den Start zu warten, aber ich wollte einfach nur Radfahren.




Zwischendurch waren meine Nerven dann schon ziemlich am Ende. Die ganze Vorbereitung, für einen Studenten mördermäßig viel Kohle und alles stand auf der Kippe. Der Sturm lief in der Zwischenzeit zur Höchstform auf.




Einer unserer Pavilions knickte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein. Gut Wind sieht man auf Fotos bekanntlich eher schlecht, es musste aber mit umstürzenden Bäumen gerechnet werden.




Gegen Abend verdünnisierte sich dann aber der Sturm. Der Regen blieb. Vorerst. Für alles gibt es ja ein erstes Mal. So kam es dann, dass ich mich für ein 24 Stundensolorennen warm fuhr. Einfach um nicht schon im Startblock zu unterkühlen.








Die Taktik hatte sich nun nochmal geändert. Es sollte ein 17 Stundenrennen werden. So wurde mein Zeitplan (der allererste) einfach um die ersten acht Stunden gekürzt und es galt die Devise viel schneller zu fahren. Die ersten Runden liefen dann mit einem Schnitt jenseits der 20 km/h auch ziemlich ordentlich.




Nur etwas warm wurde mir und so flog meinen Betreuern eine mit Überschuhen bestückte Baggyshorts entgegen.








Nach drei Stunden durfte ich mir während der Fahrt die erste Packung Flüssignahrung von Ensure in die Figur schütten. Schmeckt wie schlechter Kakao. Aber mit Kakao ist es ja wie mit Pizza, selbst wenn es schlecht ist, ist es immer noch ziemlich gut.

Nach etwa vier Stunden fuhr ich in die erste kleine Krise. Die Oberschenkel meldeten sich für meinen Geschmack etwas früh.




Also würden die Gräten auf der Zielgeraden etwas ausgelockert und zwei Runden später war das Problem vorbei.













Kurz nach zwei Uhr morgens wurde dann der erste Boxenstopp anberaumt. Soweit lief alles nach Plan. Als es dann nach 10 Minuten Stopp wieder aufs Rad ging, fiel mir nach einer halben Runde sofort der Temperatursturz auf. Es war extrem kalt geworden. Das Garmin zeigte mir 4,7 Grad an. Richtig gemütlich also. Es half also alles nichts. Zu meinem Leidwesen musste ich dann eine Stunde nach dem planmäßigen Stopp nochmal kurz anhalten und mich wieder mit Überschuhen und Jacke bewaffnen. Der Rest der Nacht war dann dank vielen Klamotten temperaturmäßig halbwegs aushaltbar.




Beim Aufstieg zur Nürburg kann man immer sehr schön den Horizont beobachten. Irgendwann zwischen vier und fünf Uhr morgens war dann ein leichter Hauch von Licht zu sehen.




Zwei Runden später war es dann Hell.








Und ich fuhr in die erste richtige Krise. Ganzkörperschmerzen beschreiben es wohl am besten. Bei jedem Soloritt kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem der Mann mit dem Hammer kommt. Dir Kurbel rumzubringen wurde immer schwerer.




Das Problem ist, dass man immer sehr erfolgreich die Schmerzen von letztem mal vergisst. So ist überigens auch Verrücktheit definiert: „Immer das Gleiche tun und andere Ergebnisse erwarten.“ Ans Rennende zu denken hilft dann auch nicht weiter, wenn man noch acht Stunden vor sich hat. Mit dem nächsten planmäßigen Stopp im Kopf ging die Quälerei dann weiter und weiter. Um kurz nach acht war es dann soweit und ich durfte an die Box.

An meinem geliebten Rad wurde die Beleuchtung abgebaut. Ich durfte einen Kaffee trinken, einen Sponser Recovery Shake hinterher schütten und ein paar Haferflocken löffeln. Meine Haferflocken mit Milch weckten bei meinen Betreuern unerklärlicher Weise spontane Assoziationen mit irgendwelchen Dichtpasten. Mein Vater hatte inzwischen einen Blick auf die aktuellen Positionen geworfen und war zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der Altersklassensieg nun in trockenen Tüchern sei. Overall lag ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Platz sechs. Die frisch in meinen Kadaver geschütteten Kalorien und die aktuelle Platzierung ließen meinen Diesel dann doch wieder anspringen.




Es ging somit in die letzten paar Stunden und endlich war wieder Druck auf dem Pedal. Mein persönlicher Fanclub an der Verpflegungstelle war mittlerweile wieder auf den Beinen. Mächtig Unterstützung gab es dann auch aus dem Fahrerfeld selber. Viele Rennkolleginnen und -kollegen feuerten mich an, während ich die letzten Runden in Angriff nahm.

In den letzten Runden denke ich dann immer an nur eine Sache. Essen! Endlich nach dem Rennen Essen, in das man vernünftig reinbeißen kann. Nichts mit Haferflocken oder Flüssignahrung. Das motiviert dann schon ziemlich. Da wird ein Steak dann plötzlich mit Goldbarren aufgewogen. Geschweige denn ein Stück Kuchen…oder Mayonnaise mit Pommes…

Dann war es endlich soweit. Zieleinlauf. Wie immer am Ring, ist es der Hammer gewesen. Hunderte Zuschauer und Fahrer säumten die Zielgerade und ich mittendrin.




Es hatte sich doch wieder alles gelohnt! In dem Moment vergaß ich alles und hätte sofort die Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr unterschrieben. Zu meinem Steak kam es aber vorerst nicht. Im Fahrerlager schaffte ich es gerade noch so eine kleine Packung Erdnüsse aus meiner Starterpackung zu kramen und mir jene einzuverleiben, bevor ich im Campingstuhl vor meinem Rad einschlief. Übrigens wurde es dann doch am Ende noch Platz fünf Overall. Für mich ein absolutes Traumergebnis. So durfte sich nun das zweite Ringgold in meinen Bilderrahmen verirren. Wer in letzter Zeit gut aufgepasst hat, wird dann auch herausbekommen, von wem die Unterschrift auf dem Trikot stammt:




Am Montag nach dem Rennen sind wir für euch dann extra nochmal für einige Fotos die Strecke abgelaufen:




























































Insgesamt waren es dann 289km und 5500 Höhenmeter in offiziellen 16:48:11
Rundenzeiten könnt ihr hier sehen. Pause gemacht wurde zweimal. Einmal 10 Minuten und einmal ca. 7 Minuten:




Die Stravauser können ja gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen (25/26 Juli). Gegen Ende hat der Herzfrequenzsensor etwas geschwächelt, deshalb kann es mal sein, dass es eine Runde mit 100er Schnitt gibt:
https://www.strava.com/athletes/6828480

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch bei allen Unterstützern bedanken! Vielen Dank für das Anfeuern auf und abseits der Strecke! Ein ganz großes Dankeschön gilt natürlich noch dem Rennradteam „Die Acht“. Zusätzlich zum eigenen Rennen haben sie mich Pflegefall die ganze Zeit mit Flaschen, Klamotten und vor allem mit seelisch moralischer Unterstützung versorgt. Ihr seid der Hammer Jungs!

Um die Runde komplett zu machen gilt ein großer Dank natürlich noch den Sponsoren. Bekanntlich bin ich ja noch Student und bei der Ganzen Rennfahrerei bin ich echt froh wenn überhaupt am Ende des Monats noch ein paar Kröten über sind. Da ist man froh über jede Unterstützung. Vielen dank also an Mytinysun, die für ordentlich Licht und extrem viel Akkulaufzeit gesorgt haben, an Bioracer und CEP für die besten Klamotten die man sich vorstellen kann, an Kettenwixe Duraglide (Dank dem neuen Öl musste nur einmal nachgeschmiert werden!), an Dr OK Wack und schließlich an Sponser Sport Food, deren Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mir besonders in den schweren Stunden geholfen haben auf dem Rad zu bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2015)

Wieder ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht 

Hast du dich mal vor und nach dem Rennen gewogen?


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2015)

Ja habe ich. Ist aber nicht so, dass man bei so einer Ultradistanz extrem viel abnimmt. Kurz danach hat man sogar etwas mehr.
Vor dem Rennen waren es 73,2 kg. Kurz danach ca. 75 und dann nen Tag später war ich runter auf 72,8.

Wenn ich wirklich 24h durchfahre ist das ein Kalorienverbrauch von 12000. Ein Kilogramm Körperfett hat ca. 7000. Da man ja auch vorher, währenddessen und nachher ordentlich zuführt hält sich der Fettverlust in grenzen. Wirklich Körperfett abnehmen darf ich bei ca. 7%kfa auch nicht mehr

Das extremste was ich jeh gemessen hab war 2012. Tag vor dem Rennen 72. Tag nach dem Rennen 75 und dann runter auf 69,9. Hat sich dann aber auch schnell wieder stabilisiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal gehört, dass wenn man während eines Langstreckenrennes kaum abnimmt "austrainiert" ist und die Versorgung währenddessen gut war.


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2015)

So isses. Die Gewichtsschwankungen nachher kommen nur durch Wasser. 2Tage später bin ich immer bis auf 200gr so schwer wie vorher


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2015)

Also kann ich auch weiter auf dem Sofa sitzen, wenn ich eh nicht abnehme.


----------



## rauschs (3. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Rad am Ring kommt mir mittlerweile vor, wie eine zweite Heimat.



Top (also der Bericht und das Ergebnis)!

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich es "irgendwo" überlesen habe: Was ist eigentlich in deiner Saisonvorbereitung deine längste Fahrt für so ein 24 h Rennen, quasi eine Hauptprobe, gibt es das?


----------



## maddda (3. August 2015)

rauschs schrieb:


> Top (also der Bericht und das Ergebnis)!
> 
> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich es "irgendwo" überlesen habe: Was ist eigentlich in deiner Saisonvorbereitung deine längste Fahrt für so ein 24 h Rennen, quasi eine Hauptprobe, gibt es das?



Das freut mich, danke


Also eine Generalprobe in dem Sinne gibt es nicht. Wenn es auf die Saison zugeht, also ab März, fahre ich aber einige sehr lange Einheiten. Sprich ca. 8 Stunden. Da spiele ich dann eigentlich das Rennen die ersten Sechs Stunden durch, sowie die erste Pause nach sechs stunden. Danach gehts dann nochmal für zwei Stunden aufs Rad. Das Dient vor allem dem Test von dem ganzen Ernährungsgedöns. Dieses Jahr waren es dann von März bis Rad am Ring ungefähr jeden Monat eine von diesen ganz langen Einheiten.

Ob man rein von der Ausdauerleistung her in der Lage ist 24 Stunden durchzufahren kann man einfach testen. Wenn man sechs Stunden in seinem Tempo fahren kann und sich dann immernoch gut fühlt und keine großen Probleme in Sachen Beine hat, dann kan man auch 24 Stunden fahren. Wie schnell das ist, ob der Magen das aushält, ob sich andere Probs ( Sitzen, Oberkörpermuskulatur usw) einstellen und ob man das vom Kopf her kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Dass ein Solofahrer ausfällt, weil er es ausdauermäßig nicht mehr schafft die Kurbelrumzubekommen passiert sogut wie nie. Meistens ist es halt wie gesagt wegen: Magen, Kopf und Oberkörper/Sitzen


----------



## Aalex (3. August 2015)

den werten Herren durfte ich Heute im Ahrtal beim lockeren Grundlagen fahren erwischen, nach 110 Rennradkilometern hat er noch aufs Pedal getreten wie ich nach 10. Also für ihn war das wohl Grundlage, für mich war das "schneller muss nich zwingend sein"

Es gibt ja schon fitte Menschen, aber du bist echt der Knaller. War schön mal eine Forumnisti live und in Farbe zu treffen.


----------



## maddda (3. August 2015)

War echt cool dich zu treffen! Was ein Zufall! gut dass ich mich verfahren hatte


Grundlage waren die Kilometer mit dir auch bei mir net unbedingt 

War aber vieeeel zu heiß heute. Mein Garmin hat am Ende 30,7 Grad Durchschnitt angezeigt....


----------



## maddda (31. August 2015)

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich während einer Tasse Kaffee Renntermine durchgeblättert. Irgendwie hatte ich mal Lust auf was anderes. Mein Vater hatte schon länger angekündigt, dass er mal etwas langes Solo fahren möchte. Irgendwie bin ich dann auf einer belgischen Homepage gelandet…

8Stunden Straßenrennen auf der berühmten Rennstrecke in Spa Francorchamps hörten sich doch nach Spaß an. Als mein Vater irgendwann abends nach Hause kam, erzählte ich ihm beiläufig: „…ach übrigens…du fährst in Spa 8Stunden Solo. Ich fahr 2er und wir versorgen dich mit.“ Mit Yasmin aus unserem mixed 8er vom Alfsee war schnell eine schnelle Teampartnerin gefunden. Großartig Erfahrung mit Straßenrennen hatten wir nicht. Sie war einmal bei Rund um Köln mitgefahren und mir damit schon Lichtjahre voraus. Naja zumindest hatte ich das Prologzeitfahren in Utrecht live mitverfolgt...








So großartig anders als Mountainbikerennen wird’s schon nicht sein dachte ich mir. Also klingelte am Sonntag um fünf Uhr morgens der Wecker und es ging dann mit einem mehr als vollgepacktem Auto nach Belgien.








Die Ecke von Belgien kannte ich schon. Vor ein paar Jahren fuhr ich ganze 15 Kilometer von der Langstrecke beim Marathon in Waimes. Zu verdanken hatte ich das einem kaputten Schalthebel. An der Rennstrecke angekommen fiel sofort auf, dass es die Belgier in Sachen Rennenfahren anscheinend etwas lockerer nehmen. Offiziell gab es wohl zugewiesene Stellplätze fürs Fahrerlager, aber irgendwie stellte sich jeder dahin, wo Platz war.




Schon beim ausladen kam ich mir etwas dämlich vor.
Die Regenjacke und die Regenüberschuhe würden wohl so nützlich sein, wie eine Schneekanone in der Arktis. Es war keine Wolke am Himmel.









Um zehn sollte gestartet werden. Um die Rennstreckenatmosphäre komplett zu machen war ein LeMansstart anberaumt worden. Also saß Yasmin um zwanzig nach neun auf der Rolle.




Dann ging es um viertel vor zehn zum Start. In Deutschland hätten jetzt schon alle Fahrer am Start gestanden. Ein Offizieller wäre nochmal die Listen durchgegangen, während er von einem anderen Offiziellen kontrolliert worden wäre. Dieser hätte dann in ein Funkgerät geschimpft. Jedenfalls war es jetzt zehn und keine Listen und Funkgeräte zu sehen. Nur mehrere hundert Fahrer und Betreuer, die wie die Ölgötzen auf der Zielgerade standen.




Nebenbei lief ein Triathlon. Gerade war anscheinend die Raddisziplin angesagt und die Jungs fuhren auf ihren Zeitfahrmaschienen durch eine kleine Gasse, die die Menschenmenge gebildet hatte. Irgendwann trötete jemand, der anscheinend etwas zu sagen hatte, durch ein Mirko. Die Fahrer sollten sich auf der linken Seite aufstellen und die Betreuer mit den Rädern auf der rechten Seite. Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass etwas in der Art gesagt wurde. Mangels ausreichender Französischkenntnisse machte ich einfach das, was alle anderen taten. Wenn mich jemand anquatschte war meine Taktik grinsen und hoffen, dass es keine Frage war...Mittlerweile war es fünf nach zehn. Die Schlange von Triathleten riss nicht ab. Na gut dann wurde halt gewartet. An die Lockerheit könnte ich mich echt gewöhnen...

Der Zehnuhrstart erfolgte dann pünktlich zum zehn nach zehn…Sofort brach das Chaos los. Fahrer rannten rum, suchten Rennräder, den Lebenssinn, oder beides. Yasmin hatte anscheinend das Chaos überblickt und sich ganz gut durch die Menge gewuselt.




Mein Vater fuhr kurze Zeit später winkend an mir vorbei. Ich trottete zurück zu unserem Pavillon und setzte mich erstmal zum warmfahren auf die Rolle. Wir hatten geplant immer drei Runden zu fahren und dann zu wechseln. Das hieß also immer knapp 21 Kilometer und 417 Höhenmeter. Vor allem wollten wir so uns Zeit zum essen verschaffen.

Dann war auch für mich der erste Stint gekommen. Yasmin kam in die Wechselzone und meinte zu mir, als ich mir ziemlich unbeholfen den Transponder ums Bein tüddelte, dass der erste Anstieg ziemlich hart ist.




Zwei Kilometer später wusste ich mehr. Die Eau Rouge ist so ziemlich die berühmteste Kurve, die die Jungs von der Formel 1 unter die Räder nehmen. Nebenbei misst diese Ausgeburt der Hölle auch noch maximal 24,2% Steigung.




Copyright 2013; _Drive Kulture_

Mein erster Stint lief ziemlich gut. Es gab viel Windschatten. Alles war noch ziemlich eng zusammen.




Einmal verschätzte ich mich bei der schnellsten Kurve etwas und musste kurz über die Curbs und den Teppich eiern, der dahinter lag. Das war so eine Art Kunstrasenbilligteppich. Jedenfalls fährt es sich darauf mit gut 75 Klamotten nicht gerade anständig.

Der Zweite Stint verlief dann genauso. Nur die Curbs musste ich dieses Mal nicht mitbenutzen. Langsam, aber sicher, wurde es immer wärmer und wärmer. Auf der ganzen Strecke war kaum ein Meter Schatten zu finden. Binnen kürzester Zeit war das Wasser in den Flaschen gemütlich warm. Mit Iso war also der Perfekte Früchtetee angesetzt… Mein Vater hatte schließlich Probleme mit Kopfschmerzen. Die Hitze machte ihm ziemlich zu schaffen. So musste er ins Fahrerlager fahren und sich erstmal setzten. Die Schonzeit mit den vielen Fahrern in einer Gruppe war auch vorbei. Alles hatte sich auseinander gezogen. Ich fuhr mehr oder weniger alleine im Wind. Dazu kam die Hitze von oben und von unten. Auf dem Asphalt hätte man mit Sicherheit ein Spiegelei hinbekommen.




Erst zwischen vier und fünf Uhr schon sich allmählich einige Wolken vor die Sonne. Zwischen durch erwischte ich wieder eine Gruppe. Zusammen mit einem Fahrer vom Rad am Ring Team machte ich eine Runde lang gut Druck. Wir wechselten uns immer wieder ab. Im Schlepptau waren mehr als genug Fahrer. Nur wollte keiner von den Jungs arbeiten. „Die lassen uns hier gnadenlos verhungern!“, rief er mir zu. Ich war von der ganzen Tempoarbeit schon ziemlich am Ende und wir waren uns einig, dass jetzt mal die andern vorne fahren können. Also scherte ich aus und ließ mich ans Ende der Gruppe fallen. Er wollte es mir kurze Zeit später gleichtun. Nur es klappte nicht. Er scherte aus, aber die anderen folgten ihm einfach und zwangen ihn so an der Spitze zu bleiben. Fieser geht es nicht…

Mein Vater konnte sich die ganze Zeit über nicht richtig von der Hitze erholen und fuhr immer ein paar Runden und machte wieder eine kurze Pause. Kurz vor Schluss ging Yasmin auf die Strecke. Auf dem Zeitplan stand bei sechs Uhr Rennende…Kurz vor 18 Uhr fuhr Yasmin über die Ziellinie und musste noch eine Runde dranhängen. Es sollte also bei einem normalen Dreirundenstint bleiben. Ich stand in der Zeit am Rand der Zielgeraden und wartete auf meinen Vater und Yasmin. Es wurde sechs. Keine Zielflagge zu sehen. Dann wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass der Zieleinlauf um sechs Minuten nach sechs beginnt. Also ein Rennen über acht Stunden, dass von zehn bis sechs gehen sollte, aber dann von zehn nach zehn bis sechs nach sechs ging. Warum das ganze? Weiß keiner...Eventuell hat ja jemand zwischendurch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge belgisches Bier von einem der Sponsoren entwendet. Man munkelt man munkelt. Lustig war es aber anzusehen , wie alle auf dem Rad verzweifelt sind, als sie um kurz nach sechs durchs Ziel kamen und doch noch eine Runde dranhängen mussten. Jedenfalls waren wir ziemlich kaputt und überglücklich über das Rennen. Schließlich hatten wir den Mixed Zweier gewonnen. Einzig bitterer Beigeschmack: Keine Siegerehrung für die Mixedteams. Noch nicht mal die Mädels, die das Rennen allein gefahren waren, bat man auf die Bühne, obwohl in beiden Kategorien doch einige Fahrerinnen bzw. Teams am Start waren.





Achjo…Bewegte Bildet gibt es dieses Mal auch noch:


Trotzdem war es ein wahnsinnig tolles Rennen! Ich möchte mich ganz Herzlich bei Yasmin und meinem Vater bedanken. Es war ein riesen Spaß!

Ganz herzlich bedanken möchte ich mich noch bei:

Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (1. September 2015)

Immer wieder super, deine Berichte zu lesen!!


----------



## Ialocin (1. September 2015)

Hi Madda, Super Bericht! Ich hab' mit Euch förmlich mitgelitten.

LG Tom


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Glückwunsch dem Team. 
Sauerei mit der Siegerehrung!
...was steht denn in der Ausschreibung über die Preise? 

Liest sich wieder sehr schön. 
Ihr seid ein gutes Team 
Mal was anderes, nach dem Rennen fast sauber im Ziel zu stehen.


----------



## maddda (1. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dem Team.
> Sauerei mit der Siegerehrung!
> ...was steht denn in der Ausschreibung über die Preise?
> 
> ...


Wenn ich in Französich aufgepasst hätte, könnte ich dir das sagen

Eigentlich muss alles was bei einer Ergebnisliste ne 1,2 oder 3 stehen hat geehrt werden.

Stimmt ein Rennen ohne putzen is schon geil im Regen kanns aber auf der Straße auch extrem dreckig werden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Französich aufgepasst hätte, könnte ich dir das sagen


Also ich bin mit dem Übersetzer im Rechner ganz zu frieden. 

Lebt eigentlich dein Vater wieder?


----------



## maddda (1. September 2015)

Jup der lebt wieder Alles was über 20Grad is, is halt nicht ganz sein wetter


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Da geht's ihm wie mir.
 Wenn ich's mir aussuchen könnte, 30 Grad oder 15 mit Regen, dann wäre ich für Regen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. September 2015)

Super @maddda , da les ich sogar mal was übers Rennradfahren .
Aber nur weil Du es bist und das sehr anschaulich erzählst. .



maddda schrieb:


> Mangels ausreichender Französischkenntnisse machte ich einfach das, was alle anderen taten. Wenn mich jemand anquatschte war meine Taktik grinsen und hoffen, dass es keine Frage war.



Nu, viel wissen muss man eigentlich nicht. Man kann alles regeln mit "Allez allez!", "Attention" und "Bonjour a huur eau Banane".
Letzteres in voller Überzeugung vorgetragen führt bei den französischen Sprachler dann immer für einen genauso depperten Gesichtsausdruck wie meiner einer Seiner, wenn ich da von der Seite angequasselt werde, oder wurde, eher so.

Der Rest: Siegerehrung die keine war, noch ne Runde dranhängen, keine Listen, keine Organisation ist woe ich das mal an meinen belgischen Kollegen ablese dort normal. "Mach das doch mal ordentlich", dann zucken die mit den Schultern, wovon redet der? 

Zur Not verbucht man sowas als belgischen Humor.


----------



## maddda (1. September 2015)

Danke Bin ja eigentlich auch durch und durch Mountainbiker...probiere aber alles einfach mal gerne aus

Haben uns auch schon gedacht, dass die Belgier das in Sachen Orga alles sehr gemütlich angehen Hatte kurz bevor wir angemeldet hatten mal ne Mail geschrieben, um herauszufinden, ob noch andere Mixed Teams gemeldet waren. Wusste der Veranstalter aber selber nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> .probiere aber alles einfach mal gerne aus



Wie im Swingerklub, alles kann, nix muss...


----------



## Dive-Mouse (1. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup der lebt wieder Alles was über 20Grad is, is halt nicht ganz sein wetter


Dein Vater tat mir echt leid, einmal saß er da wie ein Häufchen Elend. Aber es war ein tolles Event und mal was anderes, lustig war es mit Euch beiden auch.


----------



## zweikreise (4. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup der lebt wieder Alles was über 20Grad is, is halt nicht ganz sein wetter





Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Dein Vater tat mir echt leid, einmal saß er da wie ein Häufchen Elend. Aber es war ein tolles Event und mal was anderes, lustig war es mit Euch beiden auch.


Ja ich bin wieder unter den Lebenden. War am Mittwoch wieder Spinnen im Studio, oder besser ich bin mitgerollt.
Ja es war echt super in Spa.
Die Profiversorgung und moralische Unterstützung von euch beiden während des Rennens war super toll und hat mir immer wieder aufs Rad geholfen 
Wenns geschneit hätte, wäre ich wohl vielleicht durchgefahren.
Also: Was ist das Leben ohne Abenteuer? Nichts wär´s!!!
Auf zum nächsten............


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2015)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Also: Was ist das Leben ohne Abenteuer? Nichts wär´s!!!
> Auf zum nächsten............


Richtige Einstellung 
...solange man noch einigermaßen lebend vom Abenteuer zurück kommt, hat man nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## maddda (26. September 2015)

Dieses Jahr sollte Wittenborn etwas glatter laufen. Wenn möglich, dann bitte ohne von einem wütenden Hornissenschwarm angegriffen zu werden (siehe Vorjahresbericht). Wie auch immer, Hornissen gab es dieses Jahr keine. Aber dafür andere Naturgewalten, die das Rennfahrerleben doch ziemlich spannend machten. Dazu aber später mehr.

Zur Abwechslung wollten wir im Vierer an den Start gehen. Ein Team war auch schnell zusammengestellt. Christoph, Sören, Niels und ich hatten dann noch ein kleines Problemchen zu lösen. Sören konnte erst zwei Stunden nach Start anreisen und Niels musste noch bei einem Hindernislauf seinen Mann stehen und hatte geplant abends anzureisen. Völlig wumpe dachten wir uns. Werden wir schon schaukeln!...war die Devise.

Für mich ging es dann schon am Freitag los. 450 km Anreise galt es zu bewältigen. Freitags die A1 hochzufahren ist nicht gerade die wahre Freude und unzählige Staus später kam ich schließlich am Campingplatz direkt an der Strecke an. Zugegeben an dem Abend habe ich nur noch mein Zelt aufgestellt und gepennt. 












Am anderen Morgen kam Christoph an und wir überlegten uns, wie wir die ersten Stunden rumkriegen sollten, bis Sören ankam.








Wir rechneten mit über den Daumen gepeilt 12 Minuten pro Runde. Also entschieden wir uns einfach immer fünf Runde zu fahren und dann zu wechseln. Wer starten sollte, entschied sich dann auch schnell. Christoph sagte einfach zuerst: „Du startest!“ Also ging es für mich ab in die Startaufstellung. 




_by orga 8er_

Die Strecke hatte sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ein wenig geändert. Unter anderem war eine neue Anliegerkurve hinzugekommen und zwei Steilstücke gab es zu meiner Freude auch noch. Wittenborn ist einfach die beste 24h Strecke, die es gibt. Da kann kein anderer Kurs mithalten. Ein Klapprad musste als Safety Car herhalten. Eigentlich wollte der Pilot dieses Geschosses die neutralisierte Startphase bis zum ersten Wirtschaftsweg aufrechterhalten. Dazu kam es aber nicht. Ein schlammiges Stück sorgte für akute Gripprobleme und so wurde das Rennen schon nach den ersten Kurven freigegeben.




Also drückte ich aufs Gas. In der Startaufstellung hatte ich in der ersten Reihe gestanden und zusammen mit einem schnellen Fahrer aus einem Mixed Team ging es dann auf die erste Runde. Wir fuhren unser einfach unser Tempo. Am ersten Anstieg drehte ich mich kurz um und bemerkte, dass uns keiner folgen konnte.




_by Sebastian Wehmer_




_by Karin und Michael Wittkamp_

Besser hätte der Start also nicht laufen können. Nach der zweiten Runde ging mein Startkollege dann in die Wechselzone und ich drehte meine übrigen drei Runden zu Ende.




_by Lars Schinkel_

Dann war Christoph an der Reihe. Auch er hatte sichtlich Spaß an der Strecke und fuhr schnelle Rundenzeiten. 




_by Karin und Michael Wittkamp_




_by Karin und Michael Wittkamp_

Mein zweiter Stint lief dann auch ziemlich gut.




_by Karin und Michael Wittkamp_

Inzwischen war auch Sören angekommen und wir konnten nun auf drei Fahrer zurückgreifen. Als er dann auf seine erste Runde ging, fing es an zu schütten wie aus Eimern. Sofort verwandelte sich die Strecke in eine totale Schlammpiste.




Man hatte Mühe auf den Geraden vernünftig geradeaus zu fahren. Ein Streckenteil musste rausgenommen werden, sodass sich die Strecke um den steilsten Anstieg verkürzte. Der war anscheinend nicht mehr fahrbar. Die Strecke verlangte uns nun alles ab. Als ich meine ersten fünf Runden gefahren war, hatte ich 57 Minuten gebraucht. Nun brauchte ich für die fünf Runden auf der verkürzten Strecke 1:15. Man muss jetzt kein Matheprofessor sein, um sich nun den Streckenzustand auszurechnen. Trotzdem blieben wir bei der Taktik fünf Runden zu fahren. Niels war noch nicht da und wenn man einmal durch nass war, dann machte eine Runde mehr oder weniger auch nichts aus und es blieb für die anderen mehr Zeit sich trocken zu legen und sich um die Räder zu kümmern.
Als Niels kam, waren wir dann alle ziemlich erleichtert. Er hatte seinen 25 km langen Hindernislauf gut überstanden und hatte sofort damit begonnen schnelle Runden zu drehen.




_by Lars Schinkel_

Schon in der Nacht vor dem Rennen war mir aufgefallen, dass es ziemlich kalt wurde. Wenn wir glück hätten, dann würden wir mit höchstens acht Grad rechnen können. Und so kam es dann auch. Zwischendurch musste der Föhn im Duschhaus dann zum Trocknen herhalten.








Meine Regenüberschuhe nahmen – zumindest in diesem Moment – den Gegenwert eines ansehnlichen Goldbarrens an. Immer wieder regnete es,es hörte wieder auf und so weiter und sofort.








Der nächste Tag kam und es änderte sich…gar nichts. Die Zielgerade war mittlerweile ein fünf Meter breiter Schlammstreifen. Aber es machte immer noch einen Wahnsinns Spaß. Unser Vorsprung war nun mit vier Runden ziemlich komfortabel. Christoph musste etwas früher abreisen und so mussten wir zu dritt die letzten drei Stunden überbrücken. Ich kam in die Wechselzone und war ziemlich grau. Durch den Doppelstint zu Anfang hatte ich schon acht Stunden Fahrzeit. Niels war zum Glück noch frisch und wollte, nachdem Sören auf der Strecke war, die letzten eineinhalb Stunden alleine fahren. Über diese Ansage habe ich mich gefreut wie Bolle, denn schon in meiner letzten Runde habe ich mich extrem konzentrieren müssen nicht in  der nächsten Notaufnahme zu landen. Sprich ich war am Ende. Niels machte dann den Sieg perfekt und wir konnten uns über viele schöne Preise freuen.




_by Lars Schinkel_




_by orga 8er_

Ein Helm war zu Christophs Glück auch dabei. Er hatte nämlich zwischendurch ganz Pflichtbewusst die Ideallinie genommen und seinen Helm an einem Baum zerbrochen.

Kleine Anekdote zum Schluss: Als Sören seinen Transporter nicht mehr von der Zeltwiese bekam, löste das einen riesen Begeisterungssturm bei unserem Nachbarn aus. Der hatte nämlich einen Landrover Defender mit Seilwinde dabei. Sekunden später standen fünf Erwachsene Männer um die Seilwinde rum und grinsten, wie die Honigkuchenpferde.








Was bleibt noch zu sagen? Es war ein verdammt geiles Rennen und eine super Orga! Was die Jungs da jedes Jahr auf die Beine stellen ist der Hammer und für mich ist es eins der besten 24h Rennen im Kalender. Ein großes Dankeschön gilt natürlich auch Sörens Vater, der uns so super betreut hat und natürlich:  Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2015)

aber besser als Finale 24? Ich glaube nicht! 45 Minuten Runde auf Single Trails 200m über den Mittelmeer auf der Steilküste 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. September 2015)

Sagen wir mal so: Die beste deutsche Strecke auf jeden Fall


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2015)

Da kann ich mit gehen. Eine Strecke wie in Finale bekäme man in Deutschland nie genehmigt 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nils_cyclist (28. September 2015)

Toller Bericht Philpp, und mit der besten 24h-Strecke deutschlands kann ich dir nur zustimmen!
Trotzdem hätte ich auch gerne ein bisschen weniger Regen und Schlamm haben können ;-)

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns in der nächsten Saison ab und zu mal wieder!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Gratuliere! 
...du scheinst anscheinend dieses Jahr auf Schlamm zu stehen 

Aber solche Erfahrungen sind Gold wert und machen dich langsam aber sicher zum alten Hasen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte der Pilot dieses Geschosses die neutralisierte Startphase bis zum ersten Wirtschaftsweg aufrechterhalten. Dazu kam es aber nicht. Ein schlammiges Stück sorgte für akute Gripprobleme und so wurde das Rennen schon nach den ersten Kurven freigegeben.



 Hätt ich gern gesehen. Zzzzit.

Servus und Danke für den interessanten Bericht wieder mal.
Manche hier leben von den Erlebnissen der anderen, zumindest temorär, also ich zumindest derzeit.
Da kommen mir Deine Berichte immer gut.

Weiddda so !


----------



## mfux (28. September 2015)

Super, wie immer! Respekt für den Fahrer des Safety-Bikes!


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2015)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Philpp, und mit der besten 24h-Strecke deutschlands kann ich dir nur zustimmen!
> Trotzdem hätte ich auch gerne ein bisschen weniger Regen und Schlamm haben können ;-)
> 
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns in der nächsten Saison ab und zu mal wieder!


Klar, nächstes Jahr sehen wir uns bestimmt wieder

Stimmt...wenns doch nur die ganze Zeit so trocken gewesen wäre, wie in den ersten 2-3 Stunden


Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Hätt ich gern gesehen. Zzzzit.
> 
> Servus und Danke für den interessanten Bericht wieder mal.
> Manche hier leben von den Erlebnissen der anderen, zumindest temorär, also ich zumindest derzeit.
> ...


Danke dir 

Für dieses Jahr ist es mit den großen Events jetzt erstmal vorbei. Am Sonntag fahre ich noch eine Marathon Langstrecke und dann ist die Rennsaison rum. Wird aber auch Zeit. Habe jetzt schon über 1000Rennkilometer. Die machen sich dann doch irgendwann bemerkbar


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2015)

Nur noch einmal diese Saison schoss es mir wieder durch den Kopf. Nur noch einmal. Rumsitzen und nichts tun wäre verlockender gewesen. Aber es half alles nichts. Das Startgeld war schließlich bezahlt. Zugegeben die 24h von Wittenborn hatten ihre Spuren bei mir hinterlassen. Zwischen dem letzten 24h Rennen und der letzten Langstrecke hatte ich zwei Wochen Zeit. In der Zeit merkte ich schon, dass ich nicht mehr ganz so frisch war, wie zu Anfang der Saison. Der Langenbergmarathon ist hier in NRW immer traditionell das Rennen zum Saisonabschluss. Für mich standen also nochmal 102km und 3045hm auf dem Plan.

Das Rennen lief dann so lala. Ich erwischte einen halbwegs guten Start, aber die Beine machten erst bei Kilometer 30 richtig auf. Pünktlich am Fuß vom Langenberg. Dieser Anstieg ist einfach anders. Normalerweise haben ernstzunehmende Berge Serpentinen. Der Langenberg nicht. Es gibt eine Kurve und dann geht es eine Rampe hoch. Das ganze darf man dann dreimal machen, wenn man sich für die Langstrecke entscheidet. Hätten die Beine nicht aufgemacht, dann hätte ich mein Rennvelo in die Ecke geschmissen und mich dazugelegt. Der Rest des Rennens lief dann aber ganz gut.




Als die Mittelstreckler ins Ziel fuhren, musste ich als Langstreckler noch eine Runde dranhängen. Also hing ich die letzten 35 km mehr oder weniger alleine im Wind… Einen Activator und etwas Cola hatte ich mir gerade so einverleibt, dass mir der Koffeinboost auf der letzten Runde genau am Langenberg in den Hintern treten sollte. Zu meinem Glück ging der Plan sogar auf.

Immerhin mit einer 4:56 kam ich ins Ziel. Das reichte für Platz 21. Nicht gerade das,  was ich mir erhofft hatte, aber mehr war nach der Saison nicht drin. Das Saisonfinale unterscheidet sich in ein oder zwei Sachen von den anderen Rennen. Zum einen musste ich mich danach nicht ausfahren. Das nächste Rennen ist schließlich erst im April. Zum anderen ist das so gut wie das einzige Mal im Jahr, an dem ich Currywurst Pommes…äh Currywurst und Mayo mit Pommes esse. Schon allein deswegen hat es sich gelohnt nochmal am Langenberg an den Start zu gehen.

Jetzt ist gerade die gemütlichste Zeit im ganzen Radsportjahr. Der Körper muss dann erstmal resettet werden. Am Tag nach dem Langenbergmarathon habe ich den Fehler gemacht zu Fuß einkaufen zu gehen. Ein bis zwei Kilometer hin und wieder zurück. Wenn man merkt, dass man sich auf halber Strecke ein Taxi rufen will - einem aber klar wird, dass man mitten im Wald steht - weiß man, dass das Rennen doch hart war. Noch ein Rennen mehr wäre diese Saison nicht mehr drin gewesen. Naja vielleicht als Verkäufer am Kuchenstand…

Die letzten Tage habe ich damit verbracht die beiden Rennvelos zu servicen.












So langsam fängt mein Körper auch wieder an zu funktionieren. Zugegeben diese kurze Pause fällt mir nach der Saison immer etwas schwer. Muss aber sein und man muss eigentlich jedem Rennfahrer in den Hintern treten das zu machen. Sonst ist alles was man dann im Winter betreibt not the yellow from the egg. Musste ich aber auch erst lernen. Kurz nach der Saison 2013 wollte ich noch schnell mal Laufen.




BAMS Außenbänder durch und der Körper hat sich so seine Regeneration geholt. So hab ich auch entschieden, dass Laufen einfach nicht mein Sport ist. Wozu hat der Mensch schließlich das Rad erfunden?

Während der zwei Wochen in denen ich nur mal so zum Spaß sporadisch fahre lasse ich das Krafttraining komplett weiterlaufen. Da haben wir gerade auf Masse umgestellt und dann hat man dann auch direkt doppelt Bock.




Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Winter dieses Jahr nicht so hart wird und man trotzdem draußen etwas fahren kann.  Ansonsten muss ich mal schauen, was die Onlinevideotheken noch so hergeben…

Rennberichtemäßig gibt’s im Winter von mir nix zu lesen. Immer wieder haben mich Leute versucht zu Cyclocrossrennen zu überreden.  Das ist aber mal so gar nix für mich. Alles nur Rennräder die zusammen mit einem Mountainbike in einen Unfall mit einem Chemielaster geraten sind und raus kam diese komische Kreuzung, die man dann auch noch über Hindernisse tragen muss…Da würde ich eher anfangen Downhillrennen zu fahren.

ABER momentan baue ich noch was nettes Dickes für zwischendurch. Da könnt ihr mal gerne reinschauen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wenn-es-mal-wieder-haerter-wird-ein-aufbaufred.770083/


Powered by:
Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## bastea82 (15. Oktober 2015)

@madda 
Sehr genial geschrieben, macht immer wieder Spaß zu lesen!
Und Respekt vor deiner Leistung natürlich


----------



## maddda (26. April 2016)

So neue Saison, neues Glück. Es geht wieder los

Vorbereitung…erster Renneinsatz und ein oder zwei kleine Probleme mit dem eigenen Kadaver. Was alles in der noch jungen Saison so passiert ist, gibt es nun für euch nachzulesen.

Die Vorbereitungen auf die Saison 2016 liefen ziemlich gut. Vorbereitet habe ich mich, ein paar Feinabstimmungen ausgenommen, ähnlich wie auf die letzte Saison. Aber das Trainingsblabla ist wahrscheinlich eher uninteressant zu lesen, denke ich…













Das Gewicht ist etwas runter gekommen und ich rechne mir mit ca. 70kg ein paar mehr Chancen am Berg aus. Mit 185 wird man kein Bergfahrer, aber immerhin. Wie sich das Gewicht innerhalb der Saison entwickelt, werde ich schauen.

Jedenfalls war ich froh ohne die fast schon obligatorische Grippe durch den Winter gekommen zu sein. Nein, mein Körper dachte sich lieber etwas Kreativeres aus. Um halb zwei Uhr nachts riss mich Mitte März ein schmerzender Ellenbogen aus dem Schlaf. Machen wir uns an dieser Stelle nichts vor. Das Training kann manchmal echt wehtun. David Millar hat das in seinem Buch ganz gut beschrieben…ich glaube so oder so ähnlich: „Radsportler sein ist, wie mit Anlauf aus einem fahrenden Auto in einen Glascontainer zu springen.“ Achwas lest einfach sein Buch. Naja zurück zu mir, meiner Matratze und der schmerzvollen Nacht im März. Ich war noch im Halbschlaf und dachte erst an einen schweren Muskelkater vom letzten Krafttraining. Der Schmerz war dann aber doch anders als das, was ich gewohnt war. Berührungen schmerzten unheimlich und nach einer Nacht fast ohne Schlaf wurde ich bei meinem Arzt vorstellig. Diagnose: Schleimbeutelentzündung.









Antibiotika und eine Lösung zum Auftragen sollten das Problem beheben, doch die Entzündung breitete sich immer weiter aus. So langsam machten sich mein Arzt und ich echte Sorgen. Die Entzündung kroch langsam den Oberarm hoch. Auf jeden Fall nicht Ideal, so nah am Herz eine Entzündung zu haben. Kurz bevor ich ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen werden sollte, zog sich dann die Entzündung zurück. Ob die Antibiotika nun endlich griffen oder die Androhung eines Krankenhausaufenthaltes die Besserung hervorrief weiß bis heute niemand. Gestört wurde meine Vorbereitung durch diesen Zwischenfall aber nicht wirklich. Einige Zeit durfte ich die Arme nicht trainieren und musste zu meinem Leidwesen bei bestem Wetter auf der Rolle sitzen…Woher der ganze Spuk kam, bleibt ein Rätsel. Ich hatte weder ungewohnte Dinge in der Zeit vorher getan, mich irgendwie verrenkt, noch waren Verletzungen am Arm zu erkennen. Jedenfalls funktioniert der ganze Krempel wieder.

Mit wiederhergestelltem linken Flügel ging es dann einige Zeit später nach Köln zur Panzerstraße. In der Hoffnung auf eine harte Trainingseinheit fuhr ich beim Zeitfahrtraining vom RC-Schmitter mit. Das Training wurde auf der alten Panzerstraße hinter dem Kölner Flughafen ausgetragen. Es galt bis zum nächsten Kreisverkehr zu fahren und wieder zurück. Ich war als Zeitfahrgrünschnabel zwangsläufig mit meinem Trainingsradl angetreten. Da saß ich nun auf meinem Sattel aus U17-Zeiten, die MTB-Schuhe eingeklippt an einer abgewetzten 105er Kurbel, aber immerhin bekleidet mit einem neuen Bioracereinteiler. Der war kurz zuvor bei mir eingetrudelt und eigentlich für die Marathons gedacht, um dem Wind ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Beim Zeitfahren wollte ich ihn das erste Mal testen.

Und los ging es…Der Kurs war nicht flach wie ein Pfannkuchen, sondern eher etwas wellig. Die Hoffnung auf eine harte Einheit wurde durch den typischen metallischen Blutgeschmack in der Kauleistengegend bestätigt, während ich mich fragte, wie lang diese verdammten gut 8km bis zum Wendepunkt noch sein würden. Der Tacho zeigte einen knappen 40er Schnitt am Kreisverkehr. Zum Glück war es ruhig und ich konnte ohne störenden Verkehr im Kreisel wenden. Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass es auf dem Rückweg langsamer werden würde, aber ich hatte mich getäuscht. Der Wind war nun auf meiner Seite und die Beine fühlten sich ziemlich gut an, während ich versuchte möglichst aerodynamisch auf dem Bock zu hängen. Nach 16,5km und 100 Höhenmetern stoppte dann die Uhr bei 24:47, was ein Stundenmittel von 40,1 bedeutete. Zufrieden und um eine Erfahrung reicher ging es dann in die letzten Saisonvorbereitungen.








Bei SKS-Marathon in Sundern sollte es dann losgehen. Der Plan war in Sundern die Mittelstrecke mit 55km und 1300hm unter die Räder zu nehmen, um nicht ohne Rennen in den Beinen direkt auf die Langstrecken zu gehen. Das Thermometer zeigte am Renntag gemütliche 3-6 Grad an und unser ganzes Team war am bibbern. Der Zeitfahranzug musste also im Auto bleiben. Stattdessen stand ich im Wintertrikot im ersten Startblock.




In Sundern gibt es immer ein ellenlanges Straßenstück am Anfang, das leider, bedingt durch ein viel zu langsames Pacecar, das Peloton nicht auseinander zog. Die restliche Strecke war auch trotz kleiner Änderungen sehr einfach gehalten. Kurzum: Du verhungerst, wenn du keine Gruppe hast…Um es mit den Worten von Jean-Claude Leclercq zu sagen: „Da musst du schauen, dass du den Postabgang nicht verpasst, wenn der Automobilist rauszieht und der Großkampf entbrennt.“




Der Start ließ sich dann für mich nicht gut an. Ich war sehr weit vorne auf der linken Seite vom Peloton platziert.
Das Rennen war erst einige Augenblicke freigegeben und jemand touchierte mich an meiner rechten Seite. Raum zum Ausweichen bleib nicht. Es war einfach keine Straße mehr übrig und ich wurde von meiner eigenen Visage und einem Haufen Gras im Straßengraben gebremst. Solche Dinge passieren einfach hin und wieder und da kann sich leider niemand von freimachen. Dann musste es schnell gehen. Raus aus dem Graben und ab wieder auf den Carbonhaufen war die Devise. Beim Antreten wurde dann auch sofort klar, dass Körper und Rad noch ihren Job machten. Nur eine dicke Lippe bekam ich als Quittung. An den ersten Anstiegen musste ich dann einige Plätze wieder gutmachen, fand mich aber in einer guten Gruppe wieder.
















Zum Ende fühlten sich die Beine dann immer besser an, ich konnte meine Gruppe hinter mir lassen und bei einer Zeit von 2:08:13 kam die Uhr zum Stehen.








Eine Chance etwas zu reißen rechnete ich mir bei so einem kurzen Rennen ohnehin nicht aus, aber immerhin reichte es für Gesamtplatz 29 und somit für den ersten Startblock im nächsten Jahr. Meine Teamkollegen blieben von technischen Problemen und Stürzen verschont...
























...und fuhren super Ergebnisse ein:

Mittelstrecke:

Marcel: 2:02:53 Overall 19/AK10

Patrick: 2:03:11 Overall 20/AK 6

Kurzstrecke:

Christian: 1:25:35 Overall 77/AK 24

Andreas: 1:29:57 Overall 120 /AK 27

Nach dem Rennen ging es mit Teamkollegen Patrick noch 10km zurück zum Start. Das waren glaube ich meine kältesten 10km dieses Jahr überhaupt. Wind, kein Renntempo und eine kurze Hose sind bei 5Grad keine angenehme Angelegenheit…Am 22.5 steht dann für mich die Langstrecke beim Schinderhannesmarathon auf dem Plan. Dann gibt es auch wieder für euch das nächste Mal etwas zu lesen…

An dieser Stelle noch ein großes Dankeschön an unsere Betreuerin Niko, die weitab von aller Zivilisation in gottverlassenen Waldstücken mit Flaschen ausharrte und auch noch für super Fotos sorgte! Ein großer Dank geht natürlich auch an unsere Sponsoren, ohne die der ganze Wahnsinn nicht möglich wäre: Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


Fotos mit Wasserzeichen by Sportograf; ohne by Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. April 2016)

Hallo @maddda 

Gehts wieder los ja?

Schön gemacht.


----------



## zweikreise (26. April 2016)

Toller Bericht. Beim lesen fährt man selbst mit


----------



## principiarsl (26. April 2016)

Astrein - weiter so!


----------



## rener (26. April 2016)

Da hast du beim sturz noch mal Glück gehabt. 
Glückwunsch zum rennen! !! SUPER ZEIT!!! Wenn das so weiter geht fährst du bald schon ganz vorne mit.obwohl das für mich schon vorne ist.
Bitte weiterberichten


----------



## Nimron (27. April 2016)

Schön geschrieben und schade wegen des Sturzes. Ich wurde am Start auch abgedrängt und in Marios (Muschi) Hinterrad geschoben, konnte aber dem Sturz knapp entgehen. Hab Dich im Zielbereich ein ganze Zeit in der kurzen Hose stehen sehen, da ist es kein Wunder, wenn Du komplett auskühlst... 

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. April 2016)

Nimron schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und schade wegen des Sturzes. Ich wurde am Start auch abgedrängt und in Marios (Muschi) Hinterrad geschoben, konnte aber dem Sturz knapp entgehen. Hab Dich im Zielbereich ein ganze Zeit in der kurzen Hose stehen sehen, da ist es kein Wunder, wenn Du komplett auskühlst...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Manuel


Du wurdest in Marios Muschi geschoben?


----------



## maddda (28. April 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Hallo @maddda
> 
> Gehts wieder los ja?
> 
> Schön gemacht.





> Toller Bericht. Beim lesen fährt man selbst mit





> Astrein - weiter so!





> Schön geschrieben und schade wegen des Sturzes. Ich wurde am Start auch abgedrängt und in Marios (Muschi) Hinterrad geschoben, konnte aber dem Sturz knapp entgehen. Hab Dich im Zielbereich ein ganze Zeit in der kurzen Hose stehen sehen, da ist es kein Wunder, wenn Du komplett auskühlst...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Manuel





> Da hast du beim sturz noch mal Glück gehabt.
> Glückwunsch zum rennen! !! SUPER ZEIT!!! Wenn das so weiter geht fährst du bald schon ganz vorne mit.obwohl das für mich schon vorne ist.
> Bitte weiterberichten


Danke für die Blumen Jungs Achja wenn ihr iwelche Wünsche habt dann haut das einfach mal in die KOmmentare!


@Nimron
Aja Manuel dir war ich ja noch was schuldig: http://rc-schmitter.de/

Thema klamotten. Hatte einfach niemanden, der mir iwelche Sachen mit ins Ziel bringen konnte. Bin ja alleine zu dem Rennen gefahren und Niko habe ich vor dem Rennen nicht getroffen. Ne tasche wollte ich dann auch net abgeben und Rennen in langer Hose fahre ich erst wenn nen Minus vor der Zahl aufm Thermometer steht


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2016)

Was bulgarische Diskomucke mit Radsport zu tun hat, warum mir ausgerechnet die Beinpresse das Leben gerettet hat und wie es beim Schinderhannesmarathon lief, könnt ihr nun an dieser Stelle nachlesen.

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe etwas mit mir gehadert, ob ich darüber schreiben soll oder nicht. Aber was solls. Es geht um etwas, das mir dann doch einige Zeit lang Bauchschmerzen gemacht hat. Auf jeden Fall befinden wir uns in einer Zeitblase vor dem SKS-Marathon. Ich saß grade beim Krafttraining auf der Beinpresse und wollte mit einem Satz loslegen. Da fiel mir ein Muttermal auf meinem Schienbein auf, einfach weil ich mit der Nase direkt davor hing. Naja es ging dann erst einmal zum Hautarzt. Der hat es dann herausgeschnitten und noch ein weiteres auffälliges an meinem Hintern entdeckt.

Nunja die beiden Stückchen von mir wurden dann zum nächsten Pathologen geschickt. Kurz vor dem SKS-Marathon rief ich bei meinem Hautarzt an und erkundigte mich nach meinem Ergebnis. Noch war nichts gekommen und man sagte mir, ich solle mich in ein paar Tagen nochmals melden. Dazu kam es aber nicht. Abends um neun klingelte bei mir das Telefon. Kurzum: Mein Hautarzt war dran und das Ergebnis war positiv. Sprich Hautkrebs am Hintern. Zum Glück war das Ganze noch in einem sehr frühen Stadium. Jedoch mussten beide Stellen noch etwas großflächiger ausgeschnitten werden.

Jedenfalls wurde ich mittwochs nach dem SKS-Marathon im örtlichen OP vorstellig. Das Ganze konnte mit örtlicher Betäubung gemacht werden und man versicherte mir, dass ich nicht pausieren müsse, weil der Schnitt am Gesäß nicht auf der Sitzfläche lag und der Schnitt am Schienbein über dem Knochen und nicht auf den Muskeln. Das war natürlich nicht schlecht, aber eine handfeste Grippe wäre mir lieber gewesen… Wie auch immer. Während der Chirurg mit schnibbeln beschäftigt war, versicherte ich ihm, dass er nicht auf Kosmetik achten solle, und erklärte, dass ein paar Stiche mehr nicht schaden würden, damit auch beim Training ja nichts aufgeht. Und dann ging das Ganze wieder von vorne los. Wieder zwei Stücke Philipp verschickt und aufs Ergebnis warten…Dann kam das Ergebnis. Kurzum: Alles, was da nicht hingehörte, war weg und ich froh wie Bolle. Immerhin zwei Narben mehr hab ich jetzt. Fotos von der Aktion erspare ich euch mal. Wenigstens muss ich nun ein paar Gramm weniger die Berge hochtragen.

Das war jetzt aber genug Vorgeplänkel.  Letztes Wochenende stand bei mir der Schinderhannesmarathon auf dem Plan. Zugegeben das Wochenende ging schon gut los. Mein Vater stürzte bei seiner Vorbelastung und verletzte sich am Daumen. Er kam dennoch mit, um mich mit Flaschen zu versorgen. An dieser Stelle: Vielen Dank dafür! Inzwischen ist auch die Diagnose bei ihm gestellt. 6 Wochen Schiene tragen, kein MTB, aber Rennrad ist erlaubt. Sprich nochmal Glück gehabt.

Da der Start für die Langstrecke schon um 8:30 fallen sollte, quartierten wir uns in einem Hotel ein. Zugegeben wir waren etwas irritiert, als wir ankamen. Im Restaurant des Hotels feierten Bulgaren eine Party. Ob es ein Geburtstag, eine Hochzeit oder Sonstiges war, bleibt wohl ein Geheimnis. Auf jeden Fall dröhnte bulgarische Diskomucke durch das Hotel. Die Frage nach Frühstück um sechs zeichnete einen Anfall von Ungläubigkeit auf das Gesicht, des offenbar mitfeiernden Hotelbesitzers. Er erklärte, dass er noch lange wach wäre und, dass wir aber ab acht Frühstück bekommen könnten. Also dann kein Frühstück… Dafür konnte mein Vater es beim Begleichen der Hotelrechnung grade noch so umgehen auf ein oder zwei Wodka eingeladen zu werden.

Es war ganz einfach das einzig freie Hotel weit und breit, die Zimmer waren sauber und bei 35€ die Nacht kann man auch nicht meckern. Meine Ohrenstöpsel unterdrückten die Diskomucke und ich schlief ziemlich gut, bis um kurz vor sechs der Wecker klingelte. Zum Glück hatte ich alles für ein vernünftiges Frühstück mitgebracht.




So ist das halt mit den Hotels, die man zwangsweise so nahe am Start wie möglich bucht. Ich erinnere mich da lebhaft an das Desaster in Breuna. Das müsste 2011 oder 2012 gewesen sein. Da war die Dusche IM Zimmer. Wenn man heraus kam, musste man aufpassen, dass man sich nicht auf dem nassen Echtholzparkettimitat die Haxen brach. Es war damals auch noch so heiß, dass man nur mit offenem Fenster schlafen konnte, während die Bauern die halbe Nacht lang die Ernte einholten. Ein ohrenbetäubender Lärm und gelbe Blinklichter, die durchs Zimmer huschten, waren die Folge.




Am Start angekommen ging das übliche Prozedere los. Warmfahren, kleiner Snack und ab in einen sehr stark besetzten Startblock.








Ein Blick aufs Oberrohr erinnerte mich daran, dass es wohl ein harter Vormittag werden würde.




Langstreckentypisch verlief der Start eher unaufgeregt. Trotzdem hatte ein Fahrer neben mir bei Kilometer 10 einen Beinahesturz und sein Hinterrad verfehlte meinen Oberkörper nur knapp. Zusammen mit Felix Pembaur vom Team Campana fand ich mich dann in einer guten Gruppe wieder.








Zwischen Kilometer 40 und 50 schlossen dann zwei weitere Fahrer zu uns auf und fingen plötzlich an ordentlich aufs Gas zu drücken. Ich dachte mir nur: _Na schaun wa mal, wie sich das entwickelt._ Dann kam ein extrem steiler Uphill. Ein Fahrer aus unserer ursprünglichen Gruppe fuhr nun an die Front. Leider stand er vor mir kurz quer, sodass ich vom Rad musste und den letzten Rest rennen durfte. Als der Anstieg zu Ende war und ich die kleine Laufetappe ohne zu krampfen geschafft hatte, waren dann die beiden Jungs, die so aufs Gas gedrückt hatten, verschwunden. Kurz danach fiel unsere komplette Gruppe auseinander. Nur Felix und ich waren noch überig. Zusammen holten wir immer mal wieder einige Fahrer ein, jedoch musste ich Felix dann später ziehen lassen.

Auf den Flachstücken war Erholung nur bedingt gegeben, weil es oft über relativ holperige Felder ging. Ein Gel hatte sich schon zu Anfang wegen des Geholpers in ein Feld verabschiedet. Im Gras zu liegen war dann anscheinend doch gemütlicher. Die restlichen Gels und meinen Riegel konnte ich mir dann zu meinem Glück unfallfrei einverleiben.

Je länger das Rennen dauerte, desto schwüler wurde es und meine Flaschen reichten zum Glück grade so aus. Das ist eigentlich so gar nicht mein Wetter. Bis Kilometer 102 lief eigentlich alles nach Plan. Der Mann mit dem Hammer kam dann aber leider doch zwei Kilometer zu früh. Trotzdem war ich mit den 4:57:11 (Overall 33/AK10) ziemlich zufrieden.
















Übernächstes Wochenende geht es dann zur deutschen 24h Meisterschaft, bevor dann so langsam die Vorbereitungen auf die deutsche Marathonmeisterschaft losgehen.


Powered by: Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Mai 2016)

Ach du Schreck,
das mit dem Hautkrebs ist natürlich heftig!
Ergibt sich daraus ein erhötes Risiko für eine erneute Erkrankung?

Schöner Bericht vom Schinderhannes. Hat Spaß gemacht davon zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2016)

Naja also ich muss jetzt alle 6 Monate zur Kontrolle. Durch meine vilen Muttermale und meine helle Haut bin ich ohnehin schon Risikogruppe. Dass da was gestreut hat ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, weil das Melanom oben auf der Haut saß und noch in einem ganz frühen Stadium war. Sprich es hatte keinen Kontakt zu meinen Rohrleitungen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2016)

Nur gut das du keine Zeit hast dir ewig Gedanken über den Befund zu machen...und das du auf dem Folterinstrument auf deine Beine und nicht auf die der anwesenden Frauen geschaut hast.  
Ansonsten bist du ja gut in Form...bin gespannt wie deine Saison weiter geht. 
Was geht dir nur auf dem letzten Bild durch den Kopf?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch zur Früherkennung! 
Weiß nicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll, kann mit sonem Thema nicht umgehen.

Schöner Rennbericht und da kam mir direkt der Gedanke, das eigentlich das IBC dich auch sponsern sollte. Eine Marathontestabteilung solltest Du auch bekommen. Einen Berichtbereicht auf Seite 1 der NEWS.
Ernsthaft.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur gut das du keine Zeit hast dir ewig Gedanken über den Befund zu machen...und das du auf dem Folterinstrument auf deine Beine und nicht auf die der anwesenden Frauen geschaut hast.
> Ansonsten bist du ja gut in Form...bin gespannt wie deine Saison weiter geht.
> Was geht dir nur auf dem letzten Bild durch den Kopf?


Jup Glück gehabt Was gibts da auch noch nachzudenken. Was weg is is weg und Sorgen machen bringt nur Magengeschwüre und die gelten auch als ungesund

Naja schaun wir mal. Bis zur DM sinds jetzt noch andertalb Wochen.

Das auf dem letzten Bild kann ich dir beantworten: ESSEN



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Früherkennung!
> Weiß nicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll, kann mit sonem Thema nicht umgehen.
> 
> Schöner Rennbericht und da kam mir direkt der Gedanke, das eigentlich das IBC dich auch sponsern sollte. Eine Marathontestabteilung solltest Du auch bekommen. Einen Berichtbereicht auf Seite 1 der NEWS.
> Ernsthaft.


Danke für die Blumen

Kann mit solchen Themen auch net umgehen. Mein Patentrezept is wie Jens schon gesagt hat: Net mehr drüber nachdeken^^


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2016)

So Jungs die DM läuft

Wie es so aussieht könnt ihr hier verfolgen:
http://my1.raceresult.com/42530/?lang=de#14_48DDD3

Updates von uns gibt's wie immer im Gesichtsbuch:
https://www.facebook.com/Team2Beat/


Rennbericht kommt dann wie gewohnt die Tage. Jetzt ist aber erstmal Daumendrücken angesagt


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2016)

So das Ding is durch. Wir haben nur noch 11 Minuten zu fahren und mehr als genug Vorsprung. Sprich zum vierten Mal in Folge Deutscher Meister im
Mixed 8er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (5. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2016)

„Verdammt wird das heiß…“ Das war der erste Gedanke, der mir durch den Kopf schoss, als wir unser Fahrerlager am Alfsee aufschlugen.




Die Sonne knallte schon unerbittlich und es war noch nicht einmal Mittag. Der Trackcheck bestätigte dann meine Annahmen. Es war unerbittlich schwül. Die Strecke an sich war nochmals etwas länger geworden. Immerhin zwölf Kilometer lang war eine Runde, die unsere drei Teams in den nächsten 24 Stunden so oft wie möglich absolvieren sollten. Viele Höhenmeter gab es nicht, aber dafür ging es immer, wenn Höhenmeter kamen, einen Deich runter und wieder hoch. Steigungsprozente zum Frühstück Mittag- und Abendessen also. Dazwischen erstreckten sich viele Wirtschaftswege und vor allem einige Wiesen…mit verdammt vielen Löchern. Eine ziemlich unrhythmische Angelegenheit also. Um zwei Uhr ging es dann für unseren Zweier, 6er und den mixed 8er in den Startblock und für mich in die Wechselzone, denn ich sollte als Zweiter auf die Strecke gehen.




Als es dann für mich losging, hatte ich direkt mit viel Verkehr zu kämpfen, denn es wurde zeitversetzt in verschiedenen Blöcken gestartet.








Der erste Teil der Strecke bot nicht wirklich viele Überholmöglichkeiten und man konnte teilweise nur auf ein längeres gerades Stück warten.




Auf den Geraden kam ich dann aber ganz gut in den Tritt. Anscheinend haben sich da die Zeitfahrtrainings gelohnt… Zu schaffen machte mir aber der Heuschnupfen und noch mehr diese verdammte Hitze und war froh schließlich auf Patrick wechseln zu können. Mit irgendwelchen Zwischenfällen hatten wir nicht zu kämpfen und wir führten auch seit Beginn, doch unser Vorsprung war alles andere als komfortabel, dümpelte er doch bis Mitternacht immer um knapp 5 Minuten herum.




















Gegen kurz nach elf legten wir dann mit unserer allzeit bewährten Zweierteamstrategie los. Sprich: Fahrer 1, Fahrer 2, Fahrer 1, Fahrer 2. So hatte in der Nacht jeder eine doppelt so lange Pause, dafür aber auch nur zwischen seinen zwei Runden eine knappe halbe Stunde um sich zu erholen.

Meine erste Runde lief dann ziemlich gut. Es war wesentlich kühler und der Heuschnupfen machte auch keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings hatte man zeitweise das Gefühl durch einen Schneesturm zu eiern. Highendklimawandel? Nee einfach nur verdammt viele Viecher. Eine zusätzliche Eiweiswquelle zwängte sich also in den Speiseplan. In meiner Pause blieb ich dann in der Wechselzone und aß etwas Obst. Das Sponser BCAA Gel sollte mich dann über die nächste Runde bringen. Die lief dann auch ganz gut, bis ich in die Wechselzone kam. Da stand nur Niels von unserem 6er, der mir zurief: „Der Patrick is net da…du musst weiterfahren!“ Wir hatten uns da wohl beim Ausrechnen der Startzeiten etwas verkalkuliert. Eigentlich war ich schon in Gedanken bei einer Dusche und einem Eiweisshake gewesen und mir schoss die Frage durch den Kopf, wie ich die Runde hinter mich bringen sollte, ohne zu viel an Boden zu verlieren. Wenn man eine Runde im 8er fährt, dann fährt man eigentlich immer am Limit. Nun ja ich hatte die totale Sahne. Niels´ Fahrer kam hinter mir durch die Wechselzone und so konnte ich im Windschatten von ihm eine Runde Taxi fahren. Als ich dann auf Patrick wechselte, hatten wir keine Zeit verloren, aber ich war grauer als eine Farbfabrik in der DDR. Nun war es aber wirklich Zeit für etwas Ruhe.

Bei Wilco, der mit Andreas im Zweier unterwegs war schlichen sich unterdessen Magenprobleme ein und er musste pausieren.




Unser 6er hatte sich unterdessen auf Platz zwei festgebissen.












Nach dem Aufstehen blickte ich auf den Vorsprung und war dann schon extrem erleichtert. Mittlerweile hatten wir knapp eine Runde…So konnten wir uns auch im Zweifelsfall einen Defekt leisten. Meine erste Runde bei Tageslicht lief dann ganz gut, nur die Letzte war dann die Hölle. Da machte der Kreislauf komplett dicht und ich überlegte schon während des Fahrens, wie zum Teufel ich den letzten Deich hochkommen sollte.




Die Hitze und die Doppelrunde der Nacht baten dann doch zur Kasse. Eigentlich hätte ich kurz vor Schluss noch einmal rausgemusst, doch Marcel fühlte sich deutlich besser als ich und konnte die Runde zum Glück für mich übernehmen.

Am Ende landeten wir dann mit unserem 8er zum vierten Mal ganz oben. Unser 6er konnte seinen zweiten Platz auch bis zum Schluss halten.








An dieser Stelle geht ein großes Dankeschön an unsere Betreuer, an Naima für die Fotos (https://www.facebook.com/naima.wieczorreck.fotografie/) und an unsere Sponsoren:


Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2016)

War Marcel schon immer so drahtig? 
Ich glaube, darüber hatte ich mich im letzten Jahr schon gewundert: 1 Frau reicht, damit ein 8er Team in der Mixed-Kategorie starten darf? Also ganz offensichtlich.

Wie dem auch sei: Glückwunsch zum Sieg!

P.S.: Die bunte Hose auf dem letzten Bild ist geil


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> War Marcel schon immer so drahtig?
> Ich glaube, darüber hatte ich mich im letzten Jahr schon gewundert: 1 Frau reicht, damit ein 8er Team in der Mixed-Kategorie starten darf? Also ganz offensichtlich.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: Glückwunsch zum Sieg!
> ...




Danke


Jup das reicht und das ist auch gut so, denn leider fahren relativ wenige Frauen wirklich ernsthaft rennen. Merkt man immer daran, dass es kaum/garkeine Frauen 8er/4er gibt

Wenn man jez ein Minimum von 2 oder 3 Frauen für den 8setzen würde,dann würden die wenigen Frauen die gerne mitfahren würden, wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren. Höre ich auch immer von den Frauen, die auch bei anderen Rennen vorne mitfahren. Je nach Altersklasse haben die kaum Konkurrenz und bei den Herren machen 5min manchmal gleich 10-15Plätze aus.


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2016)

Es gibt Rennen, bei denen die Vorbereitung nicht gut läuft, die man eigentlich von der Priorität auch nicht ganz oben angeordnet hat und plötzlich werden genau diese Rennen dann unvergesslich. Ich hatte eigentlich auch keinen Rennbericht für das Rennen geplant. Den bekommt ihr jetzt aber doch.

Drei Wochen nachdem wir unseren DM Titel am Alfsee verteidigen konnten, stand der Neheim Live  Marathon für mich auf dem Plan. Ich hatte das Rennen ursprünglich als gute Vorbereitung für die Marathon DM in Saalhausen, die für den 9 Juli anberaumt ist, auserkoren.

Nach unserem Rennen am Alfsee fing ich mir erstmal eine Grippe ein. Kein Wunder durch den Heuschnupfen am Alfsee waren die Schleimhäute gereizt, das Immunsystem - 24h Rennen sei Dank - durch kaum Schlaf und die Rennbelastung wohl nicht ganz konkurrenzfähig. Jedenfalls lag ich Flach. Eine Woche musste ich mit dem Training pausieren. Es bleiben also nur noch zwei Wochen bis zum Marathon in Neheim.

Am Wochenende vor dem Rennen lief meine längere Grundlageneinheit auch nicht wirklich so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, die Vorbelastung dafür gut. Ja sogar richtig gut. Jeder der Rennen fährt weiß eigentlich, dass die Vorbelastung total schlecht laufen muss, damit das Rennen dann gut wird. Noch ein schlechtes Omen also. Richtig einschlafen konnte ich natürlich auch nicht.

Trotzdem ging es dann in Neheim in den Startblock. Zusammen mit meinem langjährigen 24h Teamkollegen Marcel, dessen Verein das Rennen ausrichtete, stand ich dann im Startblock. 92 Kilometer und knapp 2200 Höhenmeter lagen vor uns. Insgesamt mussten nach der neutralisierten Startphase drei große Runden und ein kleines Stück zum Ziel absolviert werden. Nach dem typischen startbedingten Durcheinander holte Marcel mich ein und wir führen mit zwei weiteren Fahrern in einer gut funktionierenden Gruppe. Unter einem ungläubigen "Hääää?!" von mir bogen unsere zwei Mitstreiter aber nach einer Runde in Richtung Ziel ab. Wir waren also mit zwei Kurzstrecklern unterwegs gewesen und nun auf uns allein gestellt.

In der zweiten Runde machte ich mir etwas Sorgen, ob ich Marcels Tempo an den Anstiegen weiter mitgehen können würde. Großartig passiert ist in dieser Runde aber nichts. Wir wechselten uns immer mit der Arbeit ab und konnten so gut Meter machen. Der Großkampf folgte dann in Runde drei...

Ein Teamkollege von Marcel fuhr auf uns auf. Nun waren wir zu dritt. Sprich Julian, Marcel und ich. Kurz darauf sahen wir in einiger Entfernung, wie ein Fahrer - ebenfalls vom Victoria Neheim - aus unserer Altersklasse in die nächste Abfahrt ging. Julian schätzte den Vorsprung auf 3 Minuten und wir waren sicher, dass die Distanz noch ausreichen würde, um den Rückstand zu dritt aufzuholen.

Doch alles kam anders. Wir mussten nicht groß arbeiten, denn der Fahrer, den wir verfolgt hatten, stand plötzlich mit Krämpfen am Rand.

Marcel und ich fahren schon seit Ewigkeiten zusammen. Lange genug, um  zu wissen, was der andere gut kann. Ich wusste, dass Marcel an den Anstiegen extrem stark ist. Ich bin da mit 1,85 eher jemand fürs Flache und Rollerberge. Also rechnete ich damit, dass er auf den letzten Anstiegen keine Gefangenen machen würde. In Neheim gibt es kurz vor jeder Runde ein extrem steiles Stück in der Nähe der Autobahn. Die Schlüsselstelle misst zwar nicht einmal 500 Meter aber an der steilsten Stelle 22 % steil. Ich war mir sicher, dass genau da der Angriff kommen würde. Er kam. Ich konzentrierte mich darauf nur dranzubleiben. Ich schaffte es grade eben so sein Hinterrad zu halten. Oben kam von Marcel dann ein nüchternes: "Sind die anderen weg?"... Sie waren weg.

Auf den Flachstücken arbeiteten wir daran, dass keiner mehr an uns herankommen würde. Dann ging das Rennen auf die letzten Kilometer. Wenn man in Neheim aus dem Wald heraus kommt, folgt noch ein flaches Stück Radweg, bevor man ins Ziel kommt. Die Einfahrt auf diese letzten wenigen Kilometer führt durch einen Tunnel gefolgt von einer 90Grad Kurve. Das war meine Chance. Unter der Kurve hatte ich eine kleine Lücke, knapp groß genug für einen Angriff. Ich versuchte alles, was ich hatte, in die Kurbel zu werfen. Nun fuhr ich ein Einzelzeitfahren und betete, dass die Beine doch nicht zumachen würden. Es hat am Ende dann gereicht und ich kam kurz vor Marcel ins Ziel. Dass wir auf Platz 1 und 2 der AK Herren lagen wussten wir bis dahin übrigens nicht. Das erfuhr mein Vater erst, nachdem er bei der Zeitmessung nachfragte.

"Wo liegen denn Startnummer 171 und 172?"
"Gesamt 7 und 6 AK Herren 2 und 1"
"Ne oder?!"
"Doch tut mir leid, das steht hier so. Da kann ich auch nichts dran ändern."

Nach diesem legendären Dialog zwischen meinem Vater und dem Zeitnehmer mussten wir das erst einmal verdauen...









Ein riesen Dankeschön gilt an dieser Stelle Marcel für dieses perfekte Rennen, natürlich dem kompletten Victoria Neheim und natürlich auch: Kettenwixe Duraglide, CEP, Bioracer, Sponser Sportfood, F100 und MyTinySun


----------



## zweikreise (30. Juni 2016)

Congratulation!!!

Es war ein Super Ding von den Beiden


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juni 2016)

Oha, da muss Marcel aber putzen, bis die Schuhe wieder blau sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2016)

Solche Rennen machen Spaß...Glückwunsch euch zweien   
Schön das ihr trotzdem gegeneinander gefightet habt... wäre gern nochmal jung und dabei gewesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2016)

Sehr gut! Hatte damit gerechnet dass du weißt wann meine Attacke kommt. 
Im Endeffekt war es aber eher 'wir' gegen den Rest. Ich hoffe mal, dass es in Saalhausen ähnlich gut klappt! 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oha, da muss Marcel aber putzen, bis die Schuhe wieder blau sind


Ich hab blaue Schuhe?


----------



## maui400 (30. Juni 2016)

Gratulation zur harmonisch funktionierenden Teamwork-Konkurrenz! Und zu den Plätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Hatte damit gerechnet dass du weißt wann meine Attacke kommt.
> Im Endeffekt war es aber eher 'wir' gegen den Rest. Ich hoffe mal, dass es in Saalhausen ähnlich gut klappt!
> 
> 
> Ich hab blaue Schuhe?


Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja

Hoffe ich auch...mal schauen ob ich es da über die Berge schaffe


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Gratulation zur harmonisch funktionierenden Teamwork-Konkurrenz! Und zu den Plätzen


Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2016)

schöner bericht!


ihr beide seid der beweis, dass man keine dicken beine zum schnell fahren braucht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2016)

Sehr stark!


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2016)

Grade flimmerte die Tour de France über meinen Bildschirm, während ich über meinem Unikrempel hing. Man will ja nichts verpassen ... Kurze Zeit später stellte Karl Platt in der Werbung ein Mountainbike vor.

Keine zwei Tage später sollten wir zusammen in einem Startblock stehen. Das Ganze kam mir irgendwie unwirklich vor. Die deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon stand auf dem Plan. Zusammen mit meinem Vater ging es, nach einer Klausur, die noch geschrieben werden wollte, nach Saalhausen.





Wir hatten uns wegen der doch etwas längeren Anfahrt und der frühen Startzeit ein Zimmer genommen. Beim Frühstück sinnierten wir über die Strecke, die mir alles andere als auf den Leib geschnitten war. Sägezahnprofile sind eigentlich eher mein Ding. Hier gab es nur drei wirkliche Anstiege. Einer davon sollte direkt am Anfang des Startloops kommen. Dann sollten zwei Runden a 49 km absolviert werden, mit je einem langen Anstieg am Anfang.

Während ich mir Haferflocken einverleibte, wurden wir uns darüber klar, dass ich irgendwie den Anstieg ab Kilometer 59 überleben müsse, danach würde nur noch Sägezahnprofil kommen.

Am Start angekommen traf ich Marcel und wir hofften auf eine ähnlich gute Zusammenarbeit wie in Neheim.




Nach dem Aufwärmen ging es in die Prestartarea und jeder Fahrer wurde einzeln aufgerufen. Platt, Kaufmann, Mennen und so weiter und sofort. Die Liste war vollgestopft mit Fahrern, die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bei kleineren Marathons als Favoriten gegolten hätten.




Bei so vielen Profis und Exprofis hatte ich ein bescheidenes Ziel: ein bisschen mitschwimmen ...
Mit der Startnummer 52 stand ich ein paar Reihen hinter den Topfavoriten. Marcel war direkt in meiner Nähe. Als der Startschuss fiel, ging es erst einmal neutralisiert bis zum ersten Kreisverkehr, nach dem das Rennen freigegeben werden sollte.




Danach fuhren wir links ab und in den ersten Anstieg. Zwar war das eine Straße, aber die war extrem steil. Über 1,4 km betrug die Steigung im Schnitt 11,6 %. An der Spitze wüteten Team Bulls, Firebike Drössiger und Centurion. Das Peloton wurde direkt vor mir gesprengt. Und ich konnte nichts tun.  Garnichts. Ich war schon am Limit. Marcel ging es neben mir ähnlich.  Die Auswertung vom Stravasegment zeigte bei mir einen Schnitt von 17,3 km/h auf besagter Rampe und trotzdem fuhr die Spitze einfach weg. Also hingen wir direkt an der Front des nun zweigeteilten Pelotons.

Nach diesem selektiven Anstieg ging es dann ins Gelände.




Immer noch wurde extrem hart gefahren. Am Ende vom Startloop ging es in den Start- und Zielbereich. Auf einem kleinen Asphaltband griff ich nach meiner Flasche.




Dann der Schock: Der Griff ging ins Leere. Sprich es war nur noch eine Flasche im Rahmen und noch eine Miniflasche in der Rückentasche.
Aber vorerst ging es weiter. Viele Fahrer hatten zu Anfang mit Defekten zu kämpfen. Eine lange Abfahrt mit grobem Schotter sorgte für einige aufgeschlitzte Reifen. Marcel und ich blieben zum Glück vom Defektteufel verschont. Der zweite lange Anstieg folgte dann direkt nach dem Start- und Zielbereich.

Der Anstieg lief dann gut und so langsam konnte man sich etwas verpflegen und etwas trinken.

Der zweite Teil der ersten Runde machte dann richtig Spaß. Es gab einige Trails zum genießen. Doch ein weiterer kurzer aber extrem steiler Anstieg folgte. Von den Fahrern um mich herum war ich der einzige, der hochfuhr. Der Rest verlor irgendwie zwischendurch den Grip. Beim zweiten Mal fuhr Marcel und ich lief. Das tat aber nicht weniger weh... Dann ging es so langsam erneut in den Zielbereich. Teile der Strecke der Eliminator DM durften durchfahren werden und man konnte etwas verschnaufen. Kurz nach der Einfahrt in die letzte große Runde hielt ich an der Verpflegungszone. Zum Glück gab es dort fertige Flaschen und das Flaschenmalheur kostete mich so keine Zeit.

Dann folgte der zweite Große Anstieg. Viele stiegen aus. Offenbar hatten sie sich verzockt und keine Körner mehr für den zweiten langen Anstieg. Marcel und ich arbeiteten super zusammen und überlebten den Anstieg, der sich in dem Rennen als der Scharfrichter herausstellte, ohne zu platzen.








Bei Kilometer 90 folgte dann ein etwas längerer Trail, der ganz im XCO-Stil bergauf führte. Da musste Marcel abreißen lassen. Also war ich nun auf mich allein gestellt. Mein letztes Gel verlor ich irgendwo in einem Trail einige Minuten später. Das nervte etwas, war aber ertragbar. Ein paar Höhenmeter musste ich noch alleine im Wind bewältigen und dann ging es runter ins Ziel.




Am Ende kam Marcel mit Platz 42 (4:58) und ich auf Platz 41 (4:56) ins Ziel. Die komplette Ergebnisliste gibt es hier nachzulesen:
http://www.time-and-voice.de/mtb/saalhausen-xcm-2016/ergebnisse/dm-108km.pdf


Ein großes Dankeschön geht an meinem Vater für die tolle Betreuung, an Marcel für die tolle Zusammenarbeit im Rennen, an Puls am Limit - Sportfotografie (https://www.facebook.com/pulsamlimit/), Kristinas Radpsortfotos (https://www.facebook.com/kristinasradsportfotos/) und natürlich an:
Kettenwixe duraglide MyTinySun - High-End Outdoor LED Leuchten Sponser Bioracer

Nun sind drei Wochen keine Rennen auf dem Plan. Ende des Monats geht es dann zu den 24h am Nürburgring als Solist auf die MTB-Strecke.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2016)

Das hat ja wieder einwandfrei geklappt.  
Dafür dass du die meiste Zeit vorne gefahren bist, hast du natürlich auch die bessere Platzierung verdient.
Achja - erinnert mich das nächste mal dran, dass man für eine Marathon Langstrecke trainineren sollte. Ich saß selten knapp 5h im Sattel.
Wobei Training ist ja auch Wettbewerbsverzerrung!


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2016)

Jup at wieder echt Spaß gemacht:damuen:



> Wobei Training ist ja auch Wettbewerbsverzerrung!



So hab ich das noch nie gesehen


----------



## zweikreise (17. Juli 2016)

Toller Bericht. Bin selbst die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Selbst die war kein Spaziergang.
Großer Respekt für die Leistung.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2016)

Dieser Rennbericht beginnt etwas anders. Ich dachte, ich nehme euch mal mit in die Vorbereitung auf so ein Rennen. Meistens sieht man ja nur Fahrer, die glücklich über die Ziellinie fahren und am Boden zerstört wegen irgendetwas das Rennen aufgeben mussten. Nie bekommt man etwas von den hunderten Stunden Vorbereitung mit.

Der Nürburgring ist für mich das Rennen des Jahres. Rennen in meinem Kalender mit der höchsten Priorität sind immer rot gekennzeichnet. Der Nürburgring hätte eigentlich die Farbe von Antimaterie verdient. Da es die in Excel aber leider nicht gibt, muss sich der Termin halt mit Rot begnügen. Nach der Marathon DM habe ich mir die kompletten drei Wochen vor dem Ring, was Rennen angeht, freigeschaufelt. Wie immer waren noch einige Dinge zu testen. Ultradistanzen lassen sich nie hundertprozentig planen. Deswegen bin ich auch jemand der dann alles Planbare auch ziemlich minutiös durchrechnet. Es gibt einfach – jeder Mathenachhilfeinanspruchnehmer hasst sie – zu viele Unbekannte.

Schon im Winter ist es deshalb wichtig sich genau zu überlegen, ob man etwas an der Strategie für das nächste Jahr ändern möchte. Der ganze Krempel möchte schließlich ausprobiert werden. Und trainiert werden muss dann auch noch. Da ist der Winter immer am schlimmsten. In den ganz kalten Monaten hat die längste Einheit auf der Rolle, die auf meinem Trainingsplan steht, immer drei Stunden. Jeden verdammten Montag hieß es also Philipp drei Stunden lang gegen sich und den Rollentrainier mit dem unerbittlichen Leistungsmesser, der wie ein Galerenantreiber hinter einem steht.




Dieser Schweinehund merkt sofort, wenn man dann doch mal etwas zu wenig drückt. Irgendwie habe ich es dann doch immer geschafft den Winter zu überstehen und manchmal sind auch im Winter echt schöne Tage dabei.








Wie auch immer. Trainingsgefasel ist auch immer ziemlich langweilig. Also dachte ich, ich zeige euch einfach die Vorbereitung mit ein paar Bildern.

Hauptsache bunt … Einzelzeitfahrtraining auf der Panzerstraße beim Heimverein von Andre Greipel und ein paar Flugstunden in Willingen:








Rumrechnen, wie denn welches Kettenblatt für den Ring wohl die richtige Wahl ist:




Und den ganzen Kram dann auch einbauen:




Krafttraining:




Bitte nicht füttern … aber ich wollte doch mein zweites Frühstück. Naja das gilt wohl für die Pferde, die da rumlaufen. Lange Grundlageneinheit irgendwann sonntags morgens:








Anderer Sonntag wieder verdammt früh … ob das Wetter hält?




Wo wir grade beim Essen sind. Wer viel fährt, muss auch viel Essen. Oft mehr als doppelt so viel, wie ein durchschnittlicher Erwachsener. Sponser Sportfood macht hier einen super Job!




Mein Vater tut mir auch immer einen riesen Gefallen, indem er hin und wieder Eiklar aus dem Großmarkt mitbringt:




Eiklar, Banane, Haferflocken, Honig:




Reiskuchen kochen für eine Runde Grundlagenausdauer 1:




Vorkochen um 10 Uhr morgens für die Uni:




Knäckebrot erster Versuch. Da war ich Stolz wie Oskar:




Und immer daran denken: Regeneration ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste:




Ich hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht allzu langweilig geworden. Nun aber zum eigentlichen Renngeschehen. Es hieß same procedure as every year James äh Philipp. Das 8er Rennradteam meines Vaters erklärte sich wieder dazu bereit mich zu versorgen. Einen Tag vor dem Rennen ging es zum Ring. Unter einem exorbitanten Wutanfall, der an meinen legendären Bremsenschleifwutausbruch beim Finale der Nutrixxion Marathon Trophy von 2013 erinnerte, musste ich beim Leverkusener Kreuz noch einmal umdrehen. Das Ganze geschah wohlgemerkt im Feierabendverkehr. Ich hatte eine ganze Kühltasche Reiskuchen vergessen.

Nachdem wir das Fahrerlager aufgebaut hatten und das Abendessen verputzt worden war, ging es für mich dann ins Hotel.




Einmal in Ruhe schlafen bitte. Von der ganzen Aufregung mit dem Reiskuchenmalheur und der Aufbauerei hatte sich bei mir eine Art Gleichgültigkeit eingestellt. Irgendwie war mir das Rennen plötzlich ziemlich egal und das war ein riesen Glück. So lag ich dann um viertel vor 8 im Hotelbett und schaute mir irgendeinen Film mit Dwayne Johnson in der Glotze an. Dazu gab es noch ein paar letzte Kohlenhydrate.








Kurz nach 10 hieß es dann Licht aus und schlafen. Und das bitte so lange, wie möglich. Vor kurzer Zeit hatte ich meinen Brustgurt, der bei mir irgendwie nicht funktionieren wollte, gegen ein Garmin Viviosmart getauscht.




Das erwies sich dann im Rennen als viel angenehmer und dieses Wunderwerk der Technik ist auch in der Lage Schlafphasen aufzuzeichnen. Jedes Mal vor einem 24h Rennen hatte ich nämlich das gleiche Problem. Ich war mir nie sicher, ob ich gut geschlafen hatte. Hier beruhigte mich ein Blick auf mein Handydisplay. Als ich aufstand, hatte ich insgesamt 12 Stunden im Bett gelegen und 10 mehr oder weniger durchgehend gepennt.




Am Ring angekommen begrüßte ich unzählige Bekannte und fand sogar noch kurz Zeit auf der Expo etwas shoppen zu gehen. Dann wurde es ernst. So langsam war es Zeit sich die Radklamotten anzuziehen und in den Startblock zu gehen. Jetzt war die Aufregung dann doch gekommen.








Ich versuchte mich etwas abzulenken, indem ich einen Post bei Facebook in die Weiten des Netzes schickte. Dann ging es los. Die Erste Runde verlief wie immer über den Grand Prixkurs, um das Feld zu entzerren. Danach ging es auf die eigentliche Strecke. Die ersten zwei Runden liefen eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber in den Abfahrten konnte ich nicht wirklich meinen Rhythmus finden, weil viele vor mir doch ziemlich langsam unterwegs waren.  Das Feld hatte sich dann aber doch schnell entzerrt und so konnte ich dann mein Tempo fahren.




Die Herausforderung war immer wie immer die Gleiche: Man steht so gut erholt und so leicht wie zu kaum einem anderen Zeitpunkt in der Saison am Start und dann darf man nicht schnell fahren. Eigentlich wird das Rennen für die Solostarter erst nach zwölf Stunden eröffnet und entscheidet sich meist bei der Friedhofsschicht von Mitternacht bis sechs Uhr morgens.
Also hieß es Runden drehen und nicht verrückt machen lassen. Alle mit einem Internetanschluss wussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr als ich. Ich lag auf Platz 18-20 der Solostarter. Nach gut sechseinhalb Rennstunden ging es für mich zum ersten Mal an die Box. Abendessen war angesagt.




Die Stellen an den Waden, die sich etwas bemerkbar machten, wurden schnell getaped und ich wechselte auf ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Mir waren aus irgendeinem Grund die Zehen im linken Fuß etwas eingeschlafen und ich hoffte das mit meinen Ersatztretern in den Griff zu bekommen. Gegessen werden musste dann auch noch. Das ist unter Zeitdruck nicht grade die wahre Freude. Schließlich dauerte der Stopp insgesamt 10 Minuten. 11 Minuten wären aber besser gewesen, denn ich hatte vergessen, die Sitzcreme aufzufrischen. Ich fühlte mich wieder in die dritte Klasse zurückversetzt: „Herr Lehrer Philipp hat seine Hausaufgaben vergessen!“

Drei Stunden später stand Reiskuchen während der Fahrt auf dem Plan und so beschloss ich da die Sitzcreme aufzufrischen, während mir mein Vater den Reiskuchen in die Rückentasche stopfte. Das Ganze sollte sich dann aber als Glück im Unglück herausstellen. Mein linkes Knie hatte sich nämlich mittlerweise bei mir gemeldet. Gleichgültig schmierte ich den Rest der Sitzcreme auf das bei Sportlern so  verhasste Gelenk und wir beschlossen dem Störenfried beim Boxenstopp nach 12 Stunden mit Tape das Maul zu stopfen. Vorerst sorgte aber die Sitzcreme auf dem Knie für gute Kühlung. Manche geniale Tricks ergeben sich halt einfach durch Zufall.

Die Runden bis zum zweiten Stopp fuhren sich wie von selbst. Die Unterstützung an der Strecke war der Wahnsinn. Jede Runde wurde ich von Zuschauern und Fahrern angefeuert. Zuschauer, die mich sogar wiedererkannten, hatten an einem Uphill eine Anlage aufgebaut und kommentierten über Mikro das Rennen. Sven und Sandra, die ich kurz darauf in Duisburg betreuen werde, wenn die beiden 24 Stunden im Kreis fahren, waren an die Strecke gekommen und schossen erste Fotos.




Foto by Sandra Klunte

Unser Teamchef Christian und Betreuerin Niko waren auch im eBike Team von Bosch am Start und wieder wurden Fotos geschossen und kräftig angefeuert.




Foto by Niko und Christian

Muschi, den jeder im IBC-Forum kennt, war nach seinen Herzproblemen auch wieder voll im Rennmodus und fand auch noch Zeit mich abzulichten.




Foto by Muschi




Kurzum: Der Support war der absolute Wahnsinn. Am liebsten hätte ich bei jedem Fahrer, Zuschauer und Helfer angehalten und mich bedankt. Es hilft so unglaublich, wenn jemand einem Mut macht, grade wenn es dann auch mal schwer wird. Zwischendurch verlor ich meine Brille und ein Team, dass am Streckenrand sein Lager hatte, rief mir zu, dass sie sie verwahren würden. Dann der Hammer. Kurze Zeit später brachte mir ein Fahrer von ihnen, die Brille während seiner Runde vorbei und drehte sogar noch mal um, um das Mistding aufzuheben, als es bei der Übergabe runtergefallen war. Ich kann den Jungs echt nicht genug danken!





Apropos schwer. Die Friedhofsschicht stand an und Boxenstopp Nummer zwei wurde anberaumt. Nun hieß es Klamotten wechseln und wieder Essen in die Figur schütten. Das Knie wurde getaped, der Lampenakku gewechselt und Reifendruck und Kette wurden gecheckt, denn das Rad hatte schließlich schon 225 Kilometer runter. Ich musste mich richtig zwingen, mich während dem Essen, im Stuhl anzulehnen, um dem Oberkörper so wenigstens für eine kurze Zeit etwas Entspannung zu gönnen. Für die angekündigte Friedhofschicht stellte ich mir dann für jede Runde eine Aufgabe.




Wenn es die einzige Aufgabe ist, seinen eigenen Kadaver so lange wie möglich auf einem Kohlefaserhaufen in einem fahrbereitem Zustand zu halten, dann hat man auch während der Fahrt viel zu erledigen: Salztabletten schlucken, eine Kleinigkeit essen, Armlinge anziehnen, Armlinge wieder ausziehen, an den Rand fahren und naja ihr wisst schon … etwas loswerden und wie ich es nenne sein Wohnzimmer aufräumen.

Die Unordnung, die sich in den Rückentaschen bildet, ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Die Start -  und Zielgerade ist ja glücklicherweise ziemlich lang und so hatte ich die Gelegenheit, Alu- und Frischhaltefoliereste, Werkzeug und Armlinge von allem Essbarem wieder zu trennen.

So gegen halb 5 war mit der Dämmerung zu rechnen.




Von den Jahren davor wusste ich genau, wo sich die Sonne zeigen würde. Um halb 6 war es dann schon ziemlich hell und ich hatte eine Premiere zu feiern. Das erste Mal stürzte ich am Ring. In der Abfahrt, die von der Nürburg wieder ins Tal führt, nahm ich eine Kurve zu eng, kam auf ein paar lose Steine und so verlor ich das Vorderrad. Meine rechte Seite bekam einige Kratzer ab. Doch alles in allem hatte ich ziemliches Glück. Kurze Zeit später gab mir Tommy, der mich, während mein Vater noch schlief, mit einer Flasche versorgte, dass in der nächsten Runde, der letzte Boxenstopp anstand.

Das Rad wurde vom Licht befreit, die Wunde, die ich mir an der Rechten Wade geholt hatte, desinfiziert und ich bekam etwas zum Frühstück. Dann ging es auf die letzten Runden. Es waren ja nur noch knappe 6 Stunden zu fahren. _„Verdammtes Kinderspiel…ist nur ne längere GA-Einheit, vor der du nicht geschlafen hast“, _redete ich mir ein. Doch zugegeben es war verdammt hart.








_Cycling isn´t a game, it´s a sport. Tough, hard and unpitying, and it requires great sacrifices. One plays football, or tennis, or hockey. One doesn´t play at cycling. _Das hat Jean de Gribaldy wohl mal gesagt … zumindest wenn man den Jungs von Eurosport glaubt. Aber da wird schon was Wahres dran sein. Während ich auf meinem Reiskuchen knapp drei Stunden vor Schluss herumkaute, wurde mir klar, wie recht der alte Höllenhund doch hatte…




So langsam konnte ich mir ausrechnen, wie viele Runden es noch sein würden. Ich fing an runter zu zählen…7…6…5… Um 11:45 Uhr sollte der Zieleinlauf beginnen. Mir wurde klar, dass ich, wenn ich noch einmal etwas beißen würde, ca. 12-15 Minuten vor Schluss noch eine Zieldurchfahrt schaffen würde. So wäre es noch möglich die magische Schallmauer von 400km und 8000hm zu knacken. Nur noch beißen, es irgendwie über diese verdammte Ziellinie schaffen und dann die letzte Runde ganz in Ruhe zu Ende fahren, war die Devise.




Der erstplatzierte meiner Altersklasse war in der kurzen Zeit mit 15 Minuten Vorsprung uneinholbar und ich hatte absolut sicheren Vorsprung vor Platz 3. Gut 15 Minuten vor Schluss eierte ich über die Zielgerade. Holger, der den ganzen Wahnsinn jedes Jahr organisiert, war fleißig am Kommentieren und fragte mich über die Boxen, wie es mir geht. _„Alles Gut“_, gab ich im Vorbeifahren zurück. Zu mehr war keine Zeit und das ist auch exakt der Satz, den ich bei Stürzen im Rennen reflexartig rausbekomme, noch bevor mir überhaupt klar ist, ob ich verletzt bin oder nicht. Übersetzt hieß das: „_Ich glaube, ich sterbe heute doch noch nicht.“ _

Jedenfalls hörte ich noch über die Boxen: _„Der Philipp fährt das jetzt ganz locker zu Ende…“_ Ich quälte mich irgendwie über die letzte Runde, bedankte mich bei allen Zuschauern an der Strecke und fand im letzten Anstieg hoch zur Hohenrainschikane noch Zeit mir das Tape von den Beinen zu reißen, die gefühlt nur noch davon und nicht mehr von Muskeln, Sehnen und Bändern zusammengehalten wurden. Die Hoffnung war so halbwegs ordentlich auf der Zielgeraden auszusehen. Ich war einfach froh wie Bolle es geschafft zu haben. Am Ende waren es dann 400,5km und 8183hm.








Nun hieß es warten auf die Siegerehrung. Keine zwei Meter neben meiner Box war Paul Voss unterdessen dabei das Rudi Altig Race zu gewinnen und ich bekam nichts mit. Normalerweise hätte ich es mir auf keinen Fall nehmen lassen, mir das erste Profirennen auf dem Nürburgring seit Jahrzehnten anzuschauen, aber ich war einfach fertig.




Foto by Muschi





An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für die riesen Unterstützung, sowohl an der Strecke und über das Netz bedanken. Ein großer Dank geht auch wieder an das Rennradteam, _Die Acht, _an meine Eltern, an _das Team2Beat_, an Holger Kremers und seine ganzen Jungs und Mädels, die jedes Jahr eine phänomenale Veranstaltung aus dem Boden stampfen, an meinen Trainer Patrick, der alles koordiniert, was mit Eisen zu tun hat, und natürlich an unsere Sponsoren, ohne die das Ganze nicht möglich wäre:

Kettenwixe duraglide MyTinySun - High-End Outdoor LED Leuchten Sponser Bioracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. August 2016)

Super Bericht, super Ergebnis, Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## maddda (4. August 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Super Bericht, super Ergebnis, Glückwunsch!!!!!


Danke dir


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2016)

Wie heißt es so einfach...ohne Fleiß kein Preis...
...etwas Glück gehört natürlich auch dazu   
Starke Leistung und klasse geschrieben.


----------



## zweikreise (4. August 2016)

Ganz einfach 
So funktionieren Schweizer Uhrwerke


----------



## numinisflo (4. August 2016)

Stark. Beeindruckend. Glückwunsch.


----------



## maddda (5. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so einfach...ohne Fleiß kein Preis...
> ...etwas Glück gehört natürlich auch dazu
> Starke Leistung und klasse geschrieben.


Danke dir!

Klar gehört da auch eine große Portion Glück mit zu. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Defekt oder Sturz is ja auch viel höher, als bei einem "normalen" Rennen ... einfach weils viel länger is.



zweikreise schrieb:


> Ganz einfach
> So funktionieren Schweizer Uhrwerke





numinisflo schrieb:


> Stark. Beeindruckend. Glückwunsch.



Danke euch Das freut mich immer unglaublich, wenn andere dann auch etwas Spaß durch meine Imkreiseierei haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (5. August 2016)

Großen Respekt vor dieser Leistung und Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2016)

Glückwunsch! War wieder einmal interessant zu lesen.
Bei mir ist nächstes Jahr auch der Nürburgring eingeplant. Allerdings Straße und 2er-Team  Mal schauen.


----------



## maddda (5. August 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Großen Respekt vor dieser Leistung und Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz!


Danke!



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! War wieder einmal interessant zu lesen.
> Bei mir ist nächstes Jahr auch der Nürburgring eingeplant. Allerdings Straße und 2er-Team  Mal schauen.


Danke!
Das freut mich

Freu dich drauf! Ist so ziemlich das schönste 24h Rennen


----------



## maui400 (5. August 2016)

Ich kann mich da nur allen anschließen: Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz! Es macht wirklich Spaß Deine Rennberichte zu verfolgen. Fühlt sich an, als wär man dabei.
Ich find's auch spannend von Deiner Vorbereitung zu lesen. Darüber wird viel zu selten berichtet. Meinetwegen kannst Du gern häufiger darüber schreiben  .
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Bericht!


----------



## maddda (5. August 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur allen anschließen: Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz! Es macht wirklich Spaß Deine Rennberichte zu verfolgen. Fühlt sich an, als wär man dabei.
> Ich find's auch spannend von Deiner Vorbereitung zu lesen. Darüber wird viel zu selten berichtet. Meinetwegen kannst Du gern häufiger darüber schreiben  .
> Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Bericht!


Danke Dir!

Das freut mich Der nächste Rennbericht wird denke ich dann nach zu den 8Stunden von Spa Francorchamps kommen

Werde mir das zu herzen nehmen und dann da nochmal 1-2 Worte über die Vorbereitung verlieren Kannst natürlich auch direkt nahc 1-2 Sachen fragen, wenn die dich speziell interessieren oder du einen Tipp haben möchtest!


----------



## Phippsy (5. August 2016)

Sehr toller Bericht. 
Das _Rundrum_ ist sehr interessant


----------



## Renn Maus (6. August 2016)

Wirklich toller Bericht und Wahnsinn wie Du dich entwickelt hast, seitdem wir uns zum ersten mal beim SKS Marathon vor Jahren kennengelernt haben.
Du hast hier sehr toll gezeigt, wieviel Herzblut man in die Vorbereitung stecken muss und dass 50% Training in Alternativsportarten und Ernährung liegen.

Mach weiter so und mit ein wenig Glück und Konstanz fällt bei Dir mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch nochmal ein Platz 1 in der Eifel ab.


----------



## maddda (6. August 2016)

Danke euch! Das freut mich zu hören

Bin überigens grad bei den 24h in Duisburg und spiel ein bisschen Betreuer


----------



## muschi (8. August 2016)

Und nun sag ich mal Danke @maddda , an dich und dem Rest von Team2Beat für 3Jahre Support und schreien kurz vor der Todestreppe. Auch ihr hattet wieder mal Anteil am Erfolg in Duisburg.


----------



## rauschs (8. August 2016)

Gratuliere ebenfalls! Interessant zu lesen mit der Vorbereitung.

Was mich interessieren würde: Was ist das "Hauptthema" während so einem 24 Stunden Rennen? z.B.

- Müdigkeit
- dauerndes Essen
- Haltungsbeschwerden/Sitzprobleme auf dem bike
- Rennverlauf
- etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. August 2016)

muschi schrieb:


> Und nun sag ich mal Danke @maddda , an dich und dem Rest von Team2Beat für 3Jahre Support und schreien kurz vor der Todestreppe. Auch ihr hattet wieder mal Anteil am Erfolg in Duisburg.


Danke! Das kann ich nur so zurückgeben Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Podium in Duisburg und das auch noch SSP und Starr! Hut ab!


rauschs schrieb:


> Gratuliere ebenfalls! Interessant zu lesen mit der Vorbereitung.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Was ist das "Hauptthema" während so einem 24 Stunden Rennen? z.B.
> 
> ...


Danke dir 

Ein Hauptthema gibt es eigentlich nicht...Da spielen viele Sachen eine wichtige Rolle. Einiges verdammt wichtiges hast du schon genannt!

-Müdigkeit ist eher unproblematisch wenn man in Bewegung bleibt

- beim Essen ist wann wie wie vielund was wichtig. Magenprobleme sind einer der Hauptausfallgründe. Hier gilt auch: Jeder ist anders und alles will vorher getestet werden.

- Haltungsbeschwerden sind auch einer der Hauptausfallgründe... Das sollte man im Vorfeld alles durchgetestet haben

- Rennverlauf ist bei "Newcomern" oft ein Problem. Viele gehen das Rennen zu schnell an. Das hat man aber spätestens beim zweiten Mal raus...

- Das Team ist auch richtig wichtig. Sobald der Startschuss fällt darf man sich eigentlich nur noch um eins kümmern müssen: Radfahren
Ein gutes Team ist wichtiger als die Ernährung und die Position auf dem Rad zusammen!Die müssen einen zwischendurch auch aushalten und auch mal ein dickes Fell haben. Einzelfahrer sind manchmal nicht grad die sympathischsten Gesprächspartner, wobei ich da versuche mir immer die größte Mühe zu geben Ich werde immer etwas wortkarg wenn es hart wird...Das kennen die Jungs aber schon


Wenn ich mir ein Hauptthema aussuchen müsste ist es eigentlich die Leidensfähigkeit. Klingt ziemlich abgedroschen, aber ich denke das ist so ziemlich das Hauptkriterium. Es tut einfach irgendwann richtig weh. Wenn man dann weiß, dass man noch 6Stunden vor sich hat, muss man das irgendwie hintereinander bekommen Es ist jedes Mal härter als man denkt, auch wenn man es schon oft gemacht hat.
Da kommt auch wieder das Team und die anderen Jungs und Mädels an der Strecke ins Spiel! Wie Muschi oben schon schrieb: Man unterstützt sich gegenseitig. Ein "komm das schaffst du schon" kann im richtigen Moment Berge versetzten


----------



## rauschs (9. August 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Es ist jedes Mal härter als man denkt, auch wenn man es schon oft gemacht hat.



...und nach einem Jahr hat man das wohl vergessen und meldet sich wieder an!?


----------



## muschi (9. August 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> ...und nach einem Jahr hat man das wohl vergessen und meldet sich wieder an!?


Falsch, das dauert im Regelfall höchstens 24h. Wir sind halt 24h Fahrer.


----------



## maddda (9. August 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> ...und nach einem Jahr hat man das wohl vergessen und meldet sich wieder an!?





muschi schrieb:


> Falsch, das dauert im Regelfall höchstens 24h. Wir sind halt 24h Fahrer.



Genau so siehts aus...Anneldung geht eigentlich raus wenn sie freigeschaltet ist^^ Schmerzrezeptoren leiden bekanntlich an Alzheimer


----------



## dvt (13. August 2016)

@maddda Ich fahre am kommenden Wochenende in einem 8'er beim Idstein24h-Rennen mit.
Ich habe zur Zeit nur eine Lampe (Sigma PowerLed Evo). Besser auf den Helm damit (die ist ziemlich schwer), oder an den Lenker? Oder noch was zusätzlich besorgen?
Streckenführung ist nicht sonderlich technisch, bzw. die Schlüsselstellen werden vom THW ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## maddda (13. August 2016)

MMn kannst du dir im 8er aussuchen, was dir besser gefällt. Ich fahre die Lampen immer auf dem Lenker. Die PowerLED kenne ich. Die ist schon sehr schwer. Ich würde sie auf den Lenker machen. Wie gesagt ist es aber im 8er eigentlich egal, weil die Stints so kurz sind, dasss du da keine Nackenprobs bekommen solltest. Beim Defekt hast du halt den Vorteil, das du net im Dunkeln stehst. Wenn es gut ausgeleuchtet wird, dann würde ich mir da nicht sooo viele gedanken machen, aber fürs nächste 24h Rennen doch evtl. mal über eine etwas hellere Lampe nachdenken.


----------



## dvt (13. August 2016)

Klingt gut. Ich werde sie auf den Lenker packen!
Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2016)

Am Helm hatte ich immer Probleme wenn es staubig wurde. Das war dann wie Aufblendlicht im Nebel. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. August 2016)

Habe immer ein "kräftige" Lampe auf dem Lenker und sowas hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-mini-led-lampe-140013/wg_id-304
auf dem Helm. 
Ist ganz praktisch in der Nacht zum Suchen, (hoffentlich nicht) zum Reparieren und wenn es um die Kurve geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. September 2016)

Einige von euch hatten sich ja mehr von vom Training und der Vorbereitung gewünscht. Deshalb fangen wir jetzt auch mit der Nachbereitung von Rad am Ring an. Nach einem 24h Solorennen steht die Regeneration im Vordergrund. So ein Rennen steckt keiner mal eben so in vier oder fünf Tagen weg. Nicht nur, dass man einen exorbitanten Umfang abgespult hat, nein einem fehlt zusätzlich noch eine komplette Nacht Schlaf. Man hat also innerhalb von 24 Stunden eigentlich das betrieben, was man im normalen Trainingsfall tunlichst vermeiden sollte: Einen viel zu großen Umfang in kurzer Zeit gefahren und dann auch noch schlecht – in diesem Fall sogar gar nicht – geschlafen.

Während des Rennens ist es dann auch noch kaum möglich das was man verbraucht wieder zuzuführen. Kurz gesagt: Man verdaut sich schlichtweg selbst. Nach dem Rennen ist man dann froh wieder richtig essen zu können, also ohne Zeitdruck. An einem Tisch. Mit Messer und Gabel. Wie ein richtiger Mensch.

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist aber, dass man sich nicht wirklich zwischen schlafen und essen entscheiden kann. Sprich: Am schönsten wäre es, wenn man während dem Essen schlafen könnte. Nunja trotzdem freute ich mich Sonntags Abends nach Rad am Ring wie ein Kleinkind einfach nur in Ruhe am Tisch zu sitzen.

Um sieben ging es ins Bett. Um halb zehn abends wachte ich zum ersten Mal auf und ich dachte ich hätte bis zum nächsten Tag um halb zehn abends geschlafen. Dass ich in einem Hotelzimmer lag und sich wohl doch jemand gewundert hätte, wenn ich nicht ausgecheckt hätte oder dass meine Eltern, die im Zimmer neben an untergebracht waren, mich wohl irgendwann geweckt hätten, kam mir nicht in den Sinn. Nach ein paar Minuten wusste ich dann aber zumindest wieder wo ich war und vor allem in welchem Raum- Zeitkontiuum ich mich befand.

Die zwei Tage nach dem Rennen verbrachte ich damit mich so wenig wie möglich zu bewegen und zu essen. Ich nutzte das Garmin Vivofit genau umgekehrt. Eigentlich wurde das Teil entwickelt, um Leute dazu zu bewegen eben sich zu bewegen. Ich versuchte die Zahl auf dem Schrittzähler so gering wie möglich zu halten. An Tag drei nach dem Rennen ging ich für eine Stunde auf die Rolle, um den Beinen bei der Regeneration zu helfen. Das Ganze war nicht die wahre Freude, aber ich fühlte mich danach doch schon etwas besser. Die drei folgenden Tage schlich ich dann beim Krafttraining um die Hanteln herum und rollte mehr oder weniger planlos mit dem Rennrad durch die Weltgeschichte, aber ich merkte endlich – Samstags morgens – wie ich langsam wieder Druck aufs Pedal bekam.

Danach ging es nach Duisburg. Außnahmsweise durfte ich mal Betreuer spielen. Wir hatten einen 8er in der Herrenklasse, einen mixed Zweier und einen Solofahrer am Start. Klar viel Schlaf bekam ich nicht, aber es war einfach super zwischen dem Flaschenauffüllen, Kochen und Grillen einfach so im Liegestuhl dazusitzen und bei einem Eis den Anderen beim Rennenfahren zuzuschauen.





Eigentlich hatte sich unser 8er das Rennen zu Spaß und als Trainingsveranstaltung herausgesucht. Das hätten wir aber wohl nicht so groß kommunizieren sollen, denn die Jungs wurden am Ende hervorragende Zweite, was bei den anderen Teams dann doch für lange Gesichter sorgte…








Der Zweier mit Sandra – die mich zusammen mit Sven (unserem Solofahrer) schon am Ring so toll angefeuert hatte – und Tobias schaffte es auch auf Anhieb auf den dritten Platz. Sven schlug sich auch super! Gegen drei oder halb vier Uhr morgens war ich mit Versorgen dran und kletterte leicht verdattert aus meinem Zelt. Ich stellte schnell neue Flaschen für Sven bereit und wartete noch bis er bei mir vorbeikam, weil ich wusste, dass das nun die schwerste Zeit für Solofahrer war. Als Sven kurze Zeit später vor mir anhielt und sich neue Bidons ins Rad stopfte, wusste ich: Das geht heute richtig weit nach Vorne! Sven biss gut durch die Nacht und konnte am Ende den fünften Platz der Herren für sich behaupten.




Alles in Allem also ein gelungenes Wochenende und mir wurde nebenbei sogar die Ehre zuteil dem diesjährigen Sieger des RAAM – Pierre Bischoff – die Hand zu schütteln. Zu Hause ging es dann mit dem Training weiter und ich versuchte mich aus dem Dieselmodus zu holen. Die ersten Intervalle taten richtig weh. Es ist einfach genau als ob man versuchen würde mit einer Diesellock Formel 1 zu fahren. Gegen Ende der Woche besuchte ich dann meine Eltern bei ihrem Urlaub am Nürburgring.




Drei Tage lang nutzte ich die Straßen rund um die Rennstrecke um wieder halbwegs auf den Damm zu kommen. Kamin, Infrarotsauna und kaum eine Ablenkung taten wirklich gut!
















Nach Rad am Ring dauerte es circa 10 Tage bis sich mein Ruhepuls wieder abgesenkt hatte. Schließlich stand für mich am 20.8 das erste Rennen nach dem Ring an. 108km und 2800hm waren beim Marathon in Grafschaft aufgerufen. Die einfache Strecke war wie geschaffen für den Wiedereinstieg ins Renngeschehen, Preisgelder nach Bundesoffenen Rennen machten mir Hoffnung meine gebeutelte Studentenkasse wieder aufzufüllen und vor allem wollte ich eins: Das Rennen als Vorbereitung für die 8 Stunden von Spa Francorchamps nutzen.

Das Rennen war dann ok. Der Wecker klingelte - wie so oft bei mir -  samstags um 5:20. Die Strecke war: Technisch anspruchslos und hatte viele Höhenmeter. Die Forstautobahnen machten das Rennen extrem schnell. Bergab machte ich immer viele Meter gut, indem ich die Bremse einfach offen ließ. Das Garmin zeigte eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 74km/h.




Noch fehlte etwas die Spritzigkeit und ich hoffte, dass ich die bis zu dem 8h Straßenrennen in Spa Francorchamps wieder reinbekommen würde.


Zwei Wochen Später...diesmal Sonntags, aber wieder um 5:20…








Das Rennen in Spa war eigentlich wie ein typischer Ardennenklassiker. Es gab gnadenlose Windkanten, Regen wie aus Eimern und verdammt viele Höhenmeter.




Einmal pro Runde sagte einem die Eau Rouge guten Tag. Man fährt die steilste kurve im Formel 1 Zirkus mit 60 km/h an, nur um einige Meter später fast zum Stillstand zu kommen. Es braucht wohl eigentlich nicht erwähnt zu werden, dass dieses Monster sich nach über 200 km als echter Scharfrichter herausstellt...




Foto by Andreas Heuchel

Am Start war noch alles in Ordnung.
Die Strecke war Nass, aber von oben kam nichts nach.




Nach kurzer Zeit fuhr Pascal vom Team Moskovskaya zu mir auf und dann die nächsten Stunden größtenteils bei mir im Windschatten mit.
















Fotos by Thomas Freund

Wir hatten noch nicht einmal Bergfest zu feiern, als es anfing zu Schütten und das nicht zu knapp...

Hinzu kamen Sturmböen und wir mussten zwischenzeitlich in der längeren von beiden Abfahrten, die wir eigentlich zur Erholung nutzen, treten, um noch vorwärts zu kommen. Noch hatte ich genug Druck auf dem Pedal und fuhr viel im Wind. Zwischenzeitlich kamen wir immer wieder an unserem Zweierteam vorbei. Teamkollege Andreas und mein Vater lagen auch sehr gut im Rennen!








Fotos by Thomas Freund

Nach gut 6 Stunden erklärte Pascal, dass er mir,wenn es knapp werden würde, am Ziel den Vortritt lassen würde, weil ich so viel gearbeitet hatte. Bei 6:48 bekam ich eine kleine große Krise. Plötzlich war der Druck komplett weg, aber wenigstens hatte es augehört zu schütten. Pascal machte ein gutes Stück auf mich gut. Er hatte gut Druck und ich fraß innerhalb von einer Runde zwei Sponser Salty Nut Riegel und ein Gel. Teamkollege Thomas, der mich mit Flaschen versorgte, rief mir auf mein: "Ich Platze gleich!" ein: „Nein, nein, nein ! Konzentrier dich!" zu.

Pascal und ich lagen bei der letzten Zieldurchfahrt auf Platz 3 und 4 und wir dachten wir hätten Platz zwei in Sicht. Ich wieß Pascal an zu fahren und mich herausfallen zu lassen. Das wollte er erst nicht so richtig, weil er 6 Stunden bei mir im Windschatten mitgefahren war.

Ich blieb aber hart. Unter Kopfschütteln machte ich ihm klar, dass ich grade ziemlich grau war und nicht viel ging. Er fuhr auf ihn auf, fand aber heraus, dass der Fahrer auf uns eine Runde Rückstand hatte. Also ließ er sich wieder zu mir zurückfallen. Das fand ich extrem fair und ich möchte mich nochmal dafür herzlich bedanken!!!

Nun kam auch bei mir der Druck wieder und ich konnte auch wieder im Wind fahren. Am Ende dufte ich mit einer Radlänge Vorsprung auf Pascal über den Zielstrich rollen.




Foto by Thomas Freund






Nun zum Special für die Datenliebhaber:


Alles zum  Rennen ist auf Strava abrufbar: https://www.strava.com/activities/700628470 (Höhenmeter stimmen wegen dem Unwetter nicht. Eigentlich sind es mehr.)

Dort könnt ihr auch alle Radeinheiten inklusive Wettkämpfen  ab 1.4.2015 abrufen.


Für alle Rennradinteressierten von euch Daten von meinem Gefährt:




CUBE AGREE GTC (Oberrohr 570/Sitzrohr 560/Steuerrohr 185)

Steuersatz: Cube OEM mit Keil Abdeckkappe (um tiefer zu kommen.)

Vorbau: -17°/100mm

Lenker: 420mm

Antrieb: 52/36 (175mm) 11-28

Reifen: Victoria Corsa Graphene Plus 25mm

Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 32mm Alu (DT Straightpullnaben/DT Aero Comp Speichen/Ceramicspeed Fett)





Ein großes Dankeschön geht natürlich an Pascal vom Team Moskovskaya, an Thomas Freund, das gesamte Team2Beat und an:
Team 2 Beat Sponser MyTinySun - High-End Outdoor LED Leuchten Bioracer Kettenwixe duraglide


----------



## zweikreise (9. September 2016)

Das war wieder ein grandioses Rennen.

Aber bitte nächstes mal nicht so schnell, damit ich im Windschatten mitkomme


----------



## maddda (10. September 2016)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Das war wieder ein grandioses Rennen.
> 
> Aber bitte nächstes mal nicht so schnell, damit ich im Windschatten mitkomme


Ich habe allergrößten Respekt vor deiner Leistung in Spa. Dazu mit Baujahr 58 mal eben in einer Saison über 5kg anzunehmen und dann den Zweier ohne Pause und mit richtig Druck durchzufahren gehört schon echt richtig was


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2016)

Wieder ein schöner Bericht. 
Krasse Sattelüberhöhung am Renner. Wie groß bist du? Kommt 190 hin?


----------



## maddda (13. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Wieder ein schöner Bericht.
> Krasse Sattelüberhöhung am Renner. Wie groß bist du? Kommt 190 hin?


Danke


Joa fahre gerne eine große Überhöhung...auch am MTB.
Bin "nur" 185 groß, aber ziemlich sitzgroß und hab relativ lange arme. Ich denke dadurch fühle ich mich auch mit der relativ großen Sattelüberhöhung auch am wohlsten.


----------



## Phippsy (13. September 2016)

Jedem das Seine  
So extrem mag ichs nicht. 
Ich fahr zwar eine ähnliche Rahmengröße, hab aber ordentlich gespacert und einen flacheren Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Nun hatte ich endlich die Muse, deine neuen Berichte zu lesen...wieder interessant geschrieben.   


Du bist halt ein zielstrebiger, fairer und zäher Kerl...weiter so!
Gratulation zu den super Ergebnissen.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine
> So extrem mag ichs nicht.
> Ich fahr zwar eine ähnliche Rahmengröße, hab aber ordentlich gespacert und einen flacheren Vorbau.


Eben drum da ist jeder anders.


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nun hatte ich endlich die Muse, deine neuen Berichte zu lesen...wieder interessant geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Du bist halt ein zielstrebiger, fairer und zäher Kerl...weiter so!
> Gratulation zu den super Ergebnissen.


Danke! Da werd ich ja fast rot


----------



## zweikreise (18. September 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich habe allergrößten Respekt vor deiner Leistung in Spa. Dazu mit Baujahr 58 mal eben in einer Saison über 5kg anzunehmen und dann den Zweier ohne Pause und mit richtig Druck durchzufahren gehört schon echt richtig was


Aber ohne deine Ernährungs- und Trainingstipps hätte das nicht so geklappt in diesem Jahr. Das war echt wertvoll!


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2016)

Saison 2016. Das wars. Mal wieder. Zwei Rennen standen für mich noch auf dem Plan. Zwei Mal Langstrecke. Nach Spa hatte ich jedoch dann doch noch eine Kleinigkeit zu erledigen. In der Vergangenheit haben einige Leute zu meiner Verwunderung gedacht ich würde mit dem Radfahren Geld verdienen. Nein ... eigentlich stehe ich nur auf Schmerzen und ich denke die nächsten Zeilen sorgen für Aufklärung. Direkt am Montag saß ich in der Uni. Die ganze Prozedur war beispielhaft für das Studieren an einer großen Uni. Eineinhalb Stunden wartete ich auf dem Boden im Kopierzentrum der Bibliothek. Trotz meiner Erklärung, dass ich warten müsse und kein Buch anfassen würde, wurde mir von einer leicht genervten Bibliotheksmitarbeiterin eingetrichtert, ich müsse mich an die Regeln halten und dürfe keinen Kaffee mit rein nehmen. So verbrachte ich den ganzen Vormittag in der Uni und tat nicht viel außer schon einmal – notgedrungen auf dem iPhone – mit dem Rennbericht von Spa anzufangen. Trotzdem hatte der Tag sein Gutes. Schließlich stand ich gegen Mittag vor dem Pförtner – das Prüfungsamt hatte meiner langen Wartezeit sei Dank schon zu - und drückte ihm meine Bachelorarbeit in die Hand. Er setzte seinen Stempel auf den Umschlag und meinte nur: „Weg isser!“ Ich stand vor ihm und dachte nur: „Das wars jetzt?! Das ist alles?!“ Nach der ganzen Lernerei im Zweifachbachelor hatte ich irgendwie mehr erwartet. Ein Tischfeuerwerk, einen Muffin mit Kerze oder irgend so einen Kitsch. Mit einem ziemlich leeren Gefühl wackelte ich dann in Richtung Parkhaus und wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht wohin mit mir. Körperlich ging es zwei Wochen später wieder auf die Langstrecke.

Das Rennen in Titmaringhausen lief für mich ganz ordentlich. Ich erwischte zu meiner Verwunderung einen richtig guten Start. Am Ende des Startloops fehlte mir etwas mehr als eine Minute auf die Spitze mit dem deutschen Meister und Co.




Foto by Kristinas Radsport Fotos

Nach Ende des Startloops konnte ich auf eine Zweiergruppe aufschließen. In einem schlammigen Trail wählte ich die falsche Linie, weil ich mangels Röntgenblick nicht durch meinen Vordermann durchgucken konnte. Ich hatte nur noch Schritttempo drauf, als sich eine noch Wurzel in den Speichen meines Hinterrades verfing und ich zwangsgestoppt wurde. Mit Hilfe eines Betreuers, der zufällig am Rand stand bekam ich das Mistding aus den Speichen und ich musste tief in den roten Bereich, um wieder auf meine alte Gruppe aufzuschließen.
Bis Kilometer 51 konnte ich mitgehen. Dann kam die Spitze der später gestarteten Mittelstreckler von hinten und meine beiden Mitstreiter gingen mit. Ich nicht. Zugegeben ich wäre gerne mitgegangen, aber es reichte einfach nicht. Ich wurde gnadenlos in den Wind gesetzt. 25 Kilometer war ich allein auf weiter Flur, bis Björn vom Team RR Bikes auf mich aufschloss und wir zusammen weiter fuhren. Im letzten Anstieg musste ich dann abreißen lassen und kam als Gesamt 10 ins Ziel. Das bedeutete für mich ein paar weitere Punkte in der deutschen MTB Rangliste, die mich auf den unbedeutenden zweihundertzweiundzwanzigsten Platz schoben. Im Ziel angekommen traf ich auf Teamkollegen Patrick. Mittlerweile hatte es angefangen zu regnen, aber Patrick stand grinsend wie ein Honigkuchenpferd im mittlerweile fast leeren Zielbereich. Kurz: Patrick hatte seine Altersklasse auf der Mittelstrecke gewonnen! Alkoholfrei wurde angestoßen und danach ging es für Patrick nach Hause.








Fotos by Patrick

Ich freute mich auf eine Dusche. Angeblich war die sogar noch warm. Ich bekam aber das, was man am Boden eines jeden Anmeldebeutels für die Langstrecke gratis mitbekommt: Eine Minute war das Wasser noch warm, dann kalt. Draußen schüttete es unterdessen weiter. Durchgefroren verbrachte ich dann die 165km Autoeierei nach Hause mit der Heizung am Anschlag und einem Eiweisshake im Becherhalter. Business as usual also. Geil wars. Und ich kann mir immer noch keine bessere Wochenendbeschäftigung vorstellen.

Dem geneigten Beobachter wird aufgefallen sein, dass ich mit einem neuen Radl unterwegs war. Der 9,8kg schwere Carbonbock von Speiseeis soll mich dann von nun an sicher durch das Renngeschehen bringen. Gebaut habe ich das Rad nicht um auf der Waage anzugeben … oder vor der Eisdiele. Das Radl soll im Rennen einfach so schnell wie möglich sein. Und das so zuverlässig wie möglich. Deshalb bekam es auch einen 45gr Flaschenhalter aus Stahl für gnadenlose 4,50 €. Das Rad machte in Titmaringhausen einen riesen Spaß und so ging es dann zwei Wochen später zum Langenbergmarathon.




Für mich ist der Langenbergmarathon jede Saison der traditionelle Saisonabschluss. Bei eigentlich ziemlich gutem Wetter stand ich mit meinem Einteiler bewaffnet im letzten Startblock der Saison.




Es war etwas kühl und so beschloss ich mit Armlingen zu starten. Das ich an diesem Tag so frieren sollte wie noch nie ahnte ich da noch nicht. Zu meiner Verwunderung erwischte ich einen guten Start und nach gut fünf Kilometern machten meine Beine langsam auf.




Das ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich, wenn man schon eine ganze Saison in den Beinen hat. Die erste der drei Runden lief ziemlich gut und mir wurde etwas warm. Ich überlegte, ob ich nicht meine Armlinge in der Verpflegungszone bei meiner Mutter, die mit Flaschen bewaffnet auf mich wartete, loswerden sollte. Zum Glück entschied ich mich dagegen.












Die zweite Runde verlief so gut wie die Erste. Da mit dem Langenberg der höchste Berg NRWs direkt dreimal erklommen werden musste und zum Ende der Runde noch ein längerer Anstieg kam, beschloss ich meinen Activator von Sponser am Anfang von Runde drei zu ziehen. Das Koffein sollte dann am letzten Berg seine Wirkung zeigen. Gesagt äh gedacht und getan.

Der letzte große Anstieg lag hinter mir. Zehn Kilometer welliges Terrain vor mir. Es fing an zu schütten, wie aus Eimern.




Ein Einteiler von Bioracer ist eine gnadenlos leichte Konstruktion, die nur geschneidert wurde, um Rennen zu gewinnen. Das Stück Stoff sitzt wie eine zweite Haut und ist viel dünner als Trikots, die man im Radladen um die Ecke kaufen kann. Man hat auch nicht wie normalerweise bei einer Kombi aus Trikot und Hose üblich an einigen Stellen zwei Stoffbahnen übereinander. Zu dem kübelartigen Regen kam ein Temperatursturz, der sich sehen lassen konnte. Ich war schneller komplett durchnässt, als ich „sche**kalt“ sagen konnte.




Meine Griffel konnten die Befehle meines eingefrorenen Oberstübchens nicht mehr richtig an die Bremsen weiterleiten.




Ich habe mich glaube ich noch nie auf den letzten Metern eines Rennens so extrem gequält. Nicht einmal auf den letzten Runden eines 24h - Solorittes. In der letzten technisch einfachen Abfahrt verlor ich noch einen Rang im Gesamtklassement, weil ich komplett das Gefühl in meinen zu Eisblöcken gefrorenen Händen verloren hatte.

Mein Vater war die Kurzstrecke gefahren und war zum Glück schon im Ziel, als die ganze Miesere anfing. Im Ziel standen also meine Eltern und schauten mich kurz verdutzt an, als ich ihnen in einem Anfall von panischer Ganzkörpertourette  versuchte klar zu machen, dass sie mir beim Handschuhe- und Oberteilausziehen helfen mussten. Ich kam schlichtweg nicht aus meinen eigenen Klamotten raus.

Knapp drei Minuten später saß ich mit halbwegs trockenen Klamotten bei meinem Vater auf dem Beifahrersitz und überlegte dem Kerl, der die Sitzheizung erfunden hat, einen riesen Pralinenkasten zu schicken. Wieder zehn Minuten später stand ich unter der Dusche unseres auf die Schnelle gebuchten Wochenendquatiers. Eine gefühlte Ewigkeit stand ich nur so da und freute mich über das warme Wasser wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Ostern zusammen, bis mir einfiel, dass eine Dusche eigentlich zum Waschen da ist.

Die Mädels und Jungs unter euch, die auf Zahlen stehen, können gerne in die Exceltabelle im Anhang  schauen. Wie man sieht: Wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser und nicht alles läuft immer perfekt... Insgesamt summiert sich die Bewegungszeit in Rennen in dieser Saison auf knapp über 64 Stunden in 12 Einsätzen.


Nun ist die Saison also gelaufen und nächstes Jahr geht der Wahnsinn  wie gewohnt im April wieder los. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen die das Ganzen möglich gemacht haben Bedanken: Allen vorweg meine Eltern, das gesamte Team 2 Beat, die ganzen Rennorganisatoren und natürlich auch unseren Sponsoren:

Sponser MyTinySun - High-End Outdoor LED Leuchten Bioracer Kettenwixe duraglide


----------



## Flanschbob (7. Oktober 2016)

echt gut geschrieben, da friert man richtig mit beim lesen. in meinem kopf heißt der thread schon seit längerem "Madddas masochistische Welt auf zwei Rädern..."

der "pokal" hat auch was, deutlich besser als so nen goldener kelch


----------



## Phippsy (7. Oktober 2016)

Reschpekt. Ich hätte weder in Titmaringshausen, noch am Langenberg Lust auf mehr Runden gehabt. Am Langenberg hätte ich nach einer bald aufgehört.

Edit: Wasn das an der Stütze?


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2016)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> echt gut geschrieben, da friert man richtig mit beim lesen. in meinem kopf heißt der thread schon seit längerem "Madddas masochistische Welt auf zwei Rädern..."
> 
> der "pokal" hat auch was, deutlich besser als so nen goldener kelch


Danke für die Blumen
Jau der Pokal ist der Hanmer!... wirklich der typische stumpfe Gegenstand


Phippsy schrieb:


> Reschpekt. Ich hätte weder in Titmaringshausen, noch am Langenberg Lust auf mehr Runden gehabt. Am Langenberg hätte ich nach einer bald aufgehört.
> 
> Edit: Wasn das an der Stütze?


Danke Dir

Das an der Stütze ist so eine Kombi von Specialized aus Reifenheber/CO2 Pumpe und Flicken


----------



## maui400 (7. Oktober 2016)

Danke mal wieder für den Bericht! Das Lesen macht Spaß und ich hab dabei mit Dir mit gelitten. Beim Black Forest Marathon musste ich Ähnliches erleben. Beim ersten Anstieg hat es aus allen Rohren geregnet. Ich hatte zwar eine Regenjacke dabei. Aber bergauf ist man ja warm. Nur bei der ersten Abfahrt hab ich dann so gefroren wie in meinem Leben nicht. Bremsen ging vor Bibbern kaum und den Umwerfer konnte ich gar nicht bedienen ...
Von daher Respekt. Gut, dass es Dich eher am Ende erwischt hat!
Dein neues Bike gefällt! Was ist denn daran so schwer das auf keinen Fall leichter sein darf? Die Bremsscheiben können es ja nicht sein . Ich dachte schon ich geh mit meinem 8,5kg Rad diesmal keine Kompromisse ein ...


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Danke mal wieder für den Bericht! Das Lesen macht Spaß und ich hab dabei mit Dir mit gelitten. Beim Black Forest Marathon musste ich Ähnliches erleben. Beim ersten Anstieg hat es aus allen Rohren geregnet. Ich hatte zwar eine Regenjacke dabei. Aber bergauf ist man ja warm. Nur bei der ersten Abfahrt hab ich dann so gefroren wie in meinem Leben nicht. Bremsen ging vor Bibbern kaum und den Umwerfer konnte ich gar nicht bedienen ...
> Von daher Respekt. Gut, dass es Dich eher am Ende erwischt hat!
> Dein neues Bike gefällt! Was ist denn daran so schwer das auf keinen Fall leichter sein darf? Die Bremsscheiben können es ja nicht sein . Ich dachte schon ich geh mit meinem 8,5kg Rad diesmal keine Kompromisse ein ...


Das freut mich

Das wäre bei mir das erst mal gewesen, dass ich mir eine Regenjacke im Marathon gewünscht hätte

Naja es gibt 1-2 Teile die schon schwerer sind. Das ist vor allem dem Rennbetrieb, dem studentischen Budget und der Laufleistung geschuldet.
Es ist nur ein GX Schlagwerk (Stifter XX1) verbaut. Falls das abreist ist es nicht sooo teuer. Genau so wie eine GX Kassette. Eine XX1 oder X01 ist bei mir einfach nicht drin...fahre im Jahr auch mindestens 5 Ketten (über alle Räder gesehen) in die Tonne. Also wenn ich weniger fahren würde wäre auch ne XX1 möglich

Dazu halt noch ein Alulenker. Im 24h Rennen wird öfter mal schnell unter Zeitdruck was angeklemmt usw..

Gut 2-300gr wird es für nächstes Jahr noch leichter, aber du musst auch bedenken, dass es ein sehr großes Rad ist. Wenns ein Rad in M oder S wäre und ich dann noch ne 350 er Stütze fahren könne wäre es natürlich automatisch viel leichter.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

schön geschrieben!

aber heul hier mal nicht rum wegen dem regen. warst doch dann bald im ziel.
ich hatte noch viel länger mit den komplett nassen klamotten zu kämpfen. das schlimmste waren die nassen armlinge.

viel mehr taten mir die streckenposten leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> schön geschrieben!
> 
> aber heul hier mal nicht rum wegen dem regen. warst doch dann bald im ziel.
> ich hatte noch viel länger mit den komplett nassen klamotten zu kämpfen. das schlimmste waren die nassen armlinge.
> ...



Danke

Mir Taten wirklich alle leid, die noch auf der Strecke waren

 War mir nachher auch nicht mehr sicher ob mit oder ohne Armlinge besser gewesen wäre...


Die Jungs mit dem Grill vor der Einfahrt in den letzten einfachen Trail hatten es schon hart bekommen. Aufm Feld mitten aufm Berg... Gut dass es Leute gibt die sich da freiwillig sowas antun


----------



## maui400 (8. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hatte noch viel länger mit den komplett nassen klamotten zu kämpfen. das schlimmste waren die nassen armlinge.


Ich hatte bei meinem Frostschock auch nasse Armlinge + lange Hose. War mir auch im Nachhinein klar, dass ich mit Körperwärme die Klamotten getrocknet hab. Ein Freund schwört bei Regen auf kurze Sachen und sonst Melkfett.



maddda schrieb:


> Naja es gibt 1-2 Teile die schon schwerer sind. Das ist vor allem dem Rennbetrieb, dem studentischen Budget und der Laufleistung geschuldet.
> Es ist nur ein GX Schlagwerk (Stifter XX1) verbaut. Falls das abreist ist es nicht sooo teuer. Genau so wie eine GX Kassette. Eine XX1 oder X01 ist bei mir einfach nicht drin...fahre im Jahr auch mindestens 5 Ketten (über alle Räder gesehen) in die Tonne. Also wenn ich weniger fahren würde wäre auch ne XX1 möglich
> 
> Dazu halt noch ein Alulenker. Im 24h Rennen wird öfter mal schnell unter Zeitdruck was angeklemmt usw..


Macht Sinn. Wobei man könnte doch fürs Training eine günstige Kassette + Kette nehmen und für die Rennen was Leichteres.



maddda schrieb:


> Gut 2-300gr wird es für nächstes Jahr noch leichter, aber du musst auch bedenken, dass es ein sehr großes Rad ist. Wenns ein Rad in M oder S wäre und ich dann noch ne 350 er Stütze fahren könne wäre es natürlich automatisch viel leichter.


Mein Rahmen ist 19" + 400er Stütze.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem Frostschock auch nasse Armlinge + lange Hose. War mir auch im Nachhinein klar, dass ich mit Körperwärme die Klamotten getrocknet hab. Ein Freund schwört bei Regen auf kurze Sachen und sonst Melkfett.


ich war ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig froh, dass ich keine beinlinge anhatte. melkfett auf den knien wäre aber toll gewesen.


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem Frostschock auch nasse Armlinge + lange Hose. War mir auch im Nachhinein klar, dass ich mit Körperwärme die Klamotten getrocknet hab. Ein Freund schwört bei Regen auf kurze Sachen und sonst Melkfett.
> 
> 
> Macht Sinn. Wobei man könnte doch fürs Training eine günstige Kassette + Kette nehmen und für die Rennen was Leichteres.
> ...


Ganz ehrlich? Das Geld ist für Bücher über Trainingslehre und sonstiges Trainingsgerät wie Rolle usw besser angelegt.


----------



## maui400 (8. Oktober 2016)

Punkt für Dich. Werd ich mir hinter die Ohren schreiben.


----------



## Till_Mann (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Nummer mit der Bachelorarbeit kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Da gehst du durch die Tür und denkst irgendwie müsste jetzt doch was passieren. Aber eigentlich realisiert man das selbst auch erst später, was für ein großen Schritt man da gemacht hat. Gratulation dazu jedenfalls.

Hattest du in Titmaringshausen keine Ambitionen für die Hochschulmeisterschaft zu starten? - Klar, wäre Kurzstrecke gewesen, aber du hättest doch sicherlich Chancen gehabt zumindest aufs Treppchen zu fahren.
Und ja, die Duschen waren nach der Kurzstrecke auch noch herrlich heiß 

Btw: schönes Rad!


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit der Bachelorarbeit kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Da gehst du durch die Tür und denkst irgendwie müsste jetzt doch was passieren. Aber eigentlich realisiert man das selbst auch erst später, was für ein großen Schritt man da gemacht hat. Gratulation dazu jedenfalls.
> 
> Hattest du in Titmaringshausen keine Ambitionen für die Hochschulmeisterschaft zu starten? - Klar, wäre Kurzstrecke gewesen, aber du hättest doch sicherlich Chancen gehabt zumindest aufs Treppchen zu fahren.
> Und ja, die Duschen waren nach der Kurzstrecke auch noch herrlich heiß
> ...


Danke! Momentan warte ich aufs Ergebnis... Schaun wa mal
Das nächste Mal, wenn du auch am Start bist quatschte mich aber mal an


Podium wäre schwer geworden. Kenne den viertplatzierten sehr gut. Er is eigentlich auf den kürzeren Dingern immer etwas stärker als ich. Also wäre es mit dem Podium schwer geworden. Du kannst dir ja mal meine Saisonplanung anschauen. Spa hatte ich als letzten Höhepunkt gesetzt und die letzten zwei Langstrecken danach in der Hoffnung, dass der Akku noch etwas hergibt... Man kann halt nicht bei jedem Rennen in seiner persönlichen Topform dastehen. Ich suche mir immer 3-4 Rennen als Höhepunkt heraus und die anderen sind im Prinzip als Vorbereitung gedacht und wenns da dann auch richtig gut läuft hat man halt Glück gehabt. Bei jedem Rennen voll in Höchstform sein können nur Leute die "Heilkräuter" verwenden

Hätte ich die DHM auf Podium fahren wollen hätte ich nach Rad am Ring wieder verstärkt auf kürzere Strecken gehen müssen und in keinem Fall noch Spa mitnehmen können.
Da hat es sich eher angeboten die Langstreckenform von Rad am Ring bis nach Spa "mitzunehmen"


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2016)

Wie kommst du auf einmal zu Specialized? Passt ja nicht zum beklagten Studentenbudget 
Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf einmal zu Specialized? Passt ja nicht zum beklagten Studentenbudget
> Gefällt mir gut!


Ich habe den Rahmen von einem Tramkollegen übernommen/gekauft weil er ihm etwas zu groß war. Sprich der Rahmen war gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2016)

Servus Jungs. Gezwungenermaßen gibt es im Winter ja von mir keine Rennberichte. Ein bissl Unterhaltung wird es in Zukunft aber doch geben.

Neuerdings findet man mich auf Instagram. Da wird es ab jetzt jeden Tag mindestens einBild vom Trainings/Wettkampfvorbereitungsalltag geben. Bilder sagen ja mehr als tausend Worte und eine Tasse Kaffe mehr oder weniger macht den Braten auf Instagram auch nicht mehr fett

https://www.instagram.com/philipp_mader/?hl=de


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2017)

Es geht wieder los...wie jedes Jahr. Meinen Formaufbau habe ich diese Saison ähnlich geplant wie letztes Jahr. Über ein bis zwei Mittelstrecken die Rennhärte reinbekommen und dann die Langstrecken abgrasen.

Doch erstmal zurück zur Vorbereitung. Der Winter lief eigentlich ganz gut. Naja bis auf die obligatorischen zwei Erkältungen. In der kurzen eher lockeren Phase nach dem letzten Rennen bin ich sogar mal ins Schwimmbad gesprungen. Das war zur Abwechslung mal ganz nett, aber meine 60min für 1500m Brust waren dann doch eher lächerlich.





Spannend wurde es dann für mich im März. Eine letzte Aufnahmeprüfung für meinen Master in Wirtschaft stand an. Aus verschiedenen Gründen wollte ich von der Uni Wuppertal weg und entschied mich für die Fachhochschule Südwestfalen. Alles war ein bisschen knapp. Am 17.3 hatte ich meine Aufnahmeprüfung und auf dem Rückweg nahm ich meinen Mietvertrag mit. Studienbeginn war 1.4. Bis dahin musste ich nach Meschede ziehen. Zugegeben ein verdammt tolles Bikerevier. Drei Bikeparks innerhalb von 25km und die Möglichkeit vor fast jedem Marathon auszuschlafen ohne fragwürdiges Hotel sind schon ein echter Luxus. Dass sich gerade hier mein Wunschstudiengang fand, war wirklich reiner Zufall.















Den Umzug habe ich dann irgendwie hinbekommen…ohne irgendeine Stunde Trainingsausfall mit affigen Ausreden von wegen „ging halt nicht“. Dadurch, dass ich nur mein Studium und die Rennen im Kopf hatte ergaben sich aber ein paar lustige Situationen. In der Küche fiel mir beim Kochen auf, dass ich kein Küchenmesser besaß…geschweige denn ein Schneidebrett. Eine Konservendose erinnerte mich an den fehlenden Dosenöffner. Naja Hauptsache das Bücherregal stand und meine neue Rolle mit dem zur Zeit exaktesten Wattmesser am Markt war betriebsbereit.




Alles andere war mir egal. Immerhin übernahm ich dann doch etwas Verantwortung…wie ein echter Erwachsener. Ich legte mir einen Kaktus zu, taufte Ihn auf den Namen Herbert und bin verdammt Stolz, dass ich es bis jetzt geschafft habe Herbert nicht vertrocknen zu lassen.




Eine neue Muckibude zu finden ging auch schnell. Zwar waren die Jungs vom Service leicht verwundert, dass ich einen Vertrag über einen Probemonat abschloss ohne mir alles mal anzuschauen, aber Zeit war eben Geld. Außerdem waren auf den Bildern im Internet viele Powercages und GYM80 Material zu sehen. Das reichte um mich zu überzeugen. Mittlerweile fühle ich mich auch da wie zu Hause.

Einige von euch sind ja immer ziemlich dateninteressiert und viele Fahrer hüllen sich was Wattwerte angeht gerne in Schweigen. Damit jeder mal einfach schauen kann dachte ich ein CP 20 Wert wäre ganz interessant. Kurz vor dem Einstieg in die Saison habe ich meine FTP überprüft. Gemacht habe ich den Test auf dem Elite Drivo (Wattmesser +/- 1%) nach dem Protokoll von Coggan. Für mich ist es immer wichtig zu sehen, dass zumindest theoretisch der Formaufbau halbwegs geklappt hat. Heraus kamen dann 321Watt über 20 min bei 69,1 kg Körpergewicht am Morgen des Testtags. Das entspricht einem CP20 Wert von 4,645 W/kg und einer FTP von 4,41 W/kg.








Der wirkliche Formcheck kam dann in Sundern. Wattwerte, Formeln und Protokolle sind ganz nett, aber man muss das im Rennen auch auf den Boden bringen und das steht auf der anderen Seite der Medaille.








Das Team2Beat war wieder mit vielen Fahrern angereist und zusammen mit Patrick und Marcel stand aufgrund der letztjährigen Top-50 Platzierung im ersten Startblock. Hinter uns lauerte im zweiten Startblock eine Meute von Lizenzlern.

Meine Ambition für das Rennen war vor allem etwas Rennhärte zu bekommen und den Motor das erste Mal richtig auszutesten. Wie zu Saisonbeginn üblich war das Peloton vom Start weg sehr nervös. Ich hatte wirklich keine Lust schon auf den ersten Straßenkilometern in einen Sturz verwickelt zu werden. Also Blinker links gesetzt…rein in den Wind und mit Patrick zusammen das Feld angeführt.




Wenn keiner vor einem ist kann einen auch niemand vom Rennvelo holen.




Irgendwo in den Top20 liegend ging es dann ins Gelände und ich begann zu leiden. Die Form stimmte und ich konnte eigentlich gut mitziehen, aber die Beine wollten noch nicht so ganz aufmachen. Patrick führte meine Gruppe an und ich hatte Probleme dranzubleiben. Nach dem ersten Drittel des Rennens hatte sich das aber auch erledigt und die Beine machten auf. Ich konnte endlich meine Ablösungen fahren. Kurz darauf brach unsere Gruppe auseinander. Patrick war mit einem Fahrer von GT weggefahren, der Rest der Gruppe war hinten rausgefallen und ich hing irgendwo dazwischen.








Auf der letzten Abfahrt ging ich dann kein Risiko mehr ein, weil vor und hinter mir genug Platz war. Als ich auf die Zielgerade einbog lag Patrick umringt von Helfern auf der linken Seite. Er war im Zielsprint gestürzt. Ich bemühte mich so schnell wie möglich durch das Gewusel im Zielbereich zu kommen und erkundigte mich nach der Lage und tat das einzig richtige: Erstmal sein Garmin stoppen.

Äußerst langsame und freundlich ausgedrückt langsame Sanitäter sorgten bei allen für Frust. So wie er gestürzt war, hatten alle ein gebrochenes Bein vermutet. Nach einem Check stand Patrick dann aber wieder mit einem eisbebeuteltem Bein im Zielbereich. Fazit: Zum Glück nichts gebrochen.  Dann folgte Schock Nummer zwei. Nun lag mein Vater im Krankenwagen und wurde mit Verdacht auf eine Wirbelverletzung ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Zum Glück konnte auch er noch am gleichen Tag wieder nach Hause, jedoch wurden einige Tage später zwei angeknackste Wirbel diagnostiziert. Eine OP oder irgendwelche großartigen Einschränkungen sollte es aber nicht geben. Mit nicht ganz so großer Begeisterung erklärte er mir, dass er nun sechs Wochen nur Rolle fahren dürfe, weil ein weiterer Sturz dann wirkliche Probleme bringen könnte.

Achja was war eigentlich mit dem Rest von uns?

Ergebnisse Kurzstrecke:

		  Andreas: AK27 Overall 139 (Nach Sturz mit geprellten Rippen)

		  Christian: AK 27 Overall 84

Mittelstrecke:

		  Andre: AK 43 Overall 154 (Nach Reifendefekt mit leider nicht dichtungswilliger Milch)

		  Marcel: AK 10 Overall 25

		  Ich: AK 7 Overall 19

Alle Datenliebhaber können sich hier gerne das Anschauen, was mein Rechenknecht auf dem Vorbau während des Rennens fleißig gesammelt hat:














Für den ersten härtetest bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Für mich geht es am 21.5 weiter auf die 69km beim Schinderhannesmarathon. Bei dem Rennen möchte ich nochmal schauen etwas Rennhärte zu bekommen um dann am 28.5 beim Marathon in Arnsberg endlich auf die Langstrecke gehen zu können.

Wie immer geht ein riesen Dankeschön an: https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/ https://www.facebook.com/kettenwixe/

PS: Wie immer gilt Anregungen,Wünsche sind erwünscht...Liken und teilen natürlich auch. Achja einige wissen es eventuell noch nicht. Mich gibt es auch auf Instagram und ich versuche eigentlich jeden Tag ein Bild vom Trainings/Wettkampfalltag zu posten.
https://www.instagram.com/philipp_mader/?hl=de


----------



## Schwitte (5. Mai 2017)

Bilder gucken (auf Instagram) ist ja ganz nett, aber das hier hat erheblich mehr "Inhalt".


----------



## zweikreise (5. Mai 2017)

Herbert wird es wirklich gut haben bei dir ;-)

Toller Bericht. Man ist wieder live dabei.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2017)

Hab' mich schon gewundert, wann endlich mal wieder was kommt


----------



## chrikoh (5. Mai 2017)

Toller Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir endlich mal wieder die Zeit nehmen können hier mitzulesen.
Tolle Leistungswerte.

Ich wette in Deinem neuen Revier wird Deine Leistung nochmal nach oben gehen.
Tolle Bedingungen zum biken!

Das mit Deinem Vater ist heftig. Konntet Ihr denn normal nach Hause fahren?
Darf er sich im Alltag normal bewegen?

Liebe Grüße an die Eltern,
Alex


----------



## maui400 (5. Mai 2017)

endlich geht's weiter!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2017)

Das freut mich, dass euch der Bericht gefällt!!

Gibt es denn von eurer Seite aus spezielle wünsche, was die Rennberichte diese Saison angeht?



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' mich schon gewundert, wann endlich mal wieder was kommt


Ja der Saisonstart war dieses Jahr eine Woche später als letztes Jahr



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich habe mir endlich mal wieder die Zeit nehmen können hier mitzulesen.
> Tolle Leistungswerte.
> 
> Ich wette in Deinem neuen Revier wird Deine Leistung nochmal nach oben gehen.
> ...


Moin Alex

Ja ist schon eine tolle Gegend 

Nein er hat keine Einschränkungen im Alltag. Meine Eltern könnten auch ganz normal nach Hause fahren. Er darf halt nur nicht nochmal in den kommenden Wochen drauffallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2017)

Moin Philipp, 
geht ja gleich spannend los die neue Saison. 
Schön geschrieben! 
Ich sehe, du hast dein Leben im Griff...weiter so.[emoji106] 
Hoffentlich kommen die Verletzten bald wieder ordentlich auf's Rad. [emoji4] 
Wünsche?... mir gefällt's so, auch das Zimmer [emoji3]


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Philipp,
> geht ja gleich spannend los die neue Saison.
> Schön geschrieben!
> Ich sehe, du hast dein Leben im Griff...weiter so.
> ...


Moin


Das freut mich Ja war schon zu Anfang echt spannend...

Die Verletzten sind alle wieder auf dem Rad...oder zumindest auf der Rolle

Wenn du wunschlos Glücklich bist, dann mach ich einfach so weiter


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2017)

auf herbert !


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> auf herbert !


----------



## Phippsy (7. Mai 2017)

Schön wieder was von dir zu lesen. 
In Sundern sind wir nach Sportografbildern nebeneinander gefahren, ich hab dich aber nicht wahrgenommen. 
Schinderhannes ist lang geplant, aber in Neheim werde ich auch mitspielen wollen


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Schön wieder was von dir zu lesen.
> In Sundern sind wir nach Sportografbildern nebeneinander gefahren, ich hab dich aber nicht wahrgenommen.
> Schinderhannes ist lang geplant, aber in Neheim werde ich auch mitspielen wollen


Dann hau mich das nächste mal ma an
Ich kenn das im Rennen würde ich net mal merken wenn mich Einhörner anfeuern würden. Hab drei deutsche Meisterschaften im 24 h Rennen gebraucht um zu merken, dass wir neben ner Eisenbahn herfahren


----------



## roadrunner (23. Mai 2017)

So - dann bin ich mal auf einen unterhaltsamen Bericht vom Schinderhannes-Marathon gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2017)

roadrunner schrieb:


> So - dann bin ich mal auf einen unterhaltsamen Bericht vom Schinderhannes-Marathon gespannt ...


Bin dranKommt denke ich Anfang der Woche


----------



## roadrunner (25. Mai 2017)

Top  Ich habe dich nach dem Rennen vor dem Kuchenstand gesehen, war aber selbst mit mehren Kuchenstücken gleichzeitig beschäftigt und mein Körper hatte seine Sauerstoffschuld noch nicht kompensiert 

War einfach eine super Strecke - wusste bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht, dass es in D einen Marathon mit einem so hohen Trail-Anteil gibt  Wobei es auf den holprigen Feldwege-Passagen ja wirklich so gar nicht rollen wollte. Bin ganz schön viel im Stehen gefahren (Fully wäre nett gewesen).


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2017)

roadrunner schrieb:


> Top  Ich habe dich nach dem Rennen vor dem Kuchenstand gesehen, war aber selbst mit mehren Kuchenstücken gleichzeitig beschäftigt und mein Körper hatte seine Sauerstoffschuld noch nicht kompensiert
> 
> War einfach eine super Strecke - wusste bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht, dass es in D einen Marathon mit einem so hohen Trail-Anteil gibt  Wobei es auf den holprigen Feldwege-Passagen ja wirklich so gar nicht rollen wollte. Bin ganz schön viel im Stehen gefahren (Fully wäre nett gewesen).


Das nächste mal quatscht du mich aber an ja?

Och da gibt es einiges... Saalhausen (da war letztes Jahr die DM), Nordenau usw Wetter war auch immer sehr technisch... 

Das absolut tolle am Schinderhannes ist, dass du selbst wenn du Langstrecke fährst keinen Streckenteil zweimal fährst


----------



## roadrunner (25. Mai 2017)

Mach ich!  

Stimmt - Wetter ist (bzw. war) ebenso eine geniale Strecke - würde mich freuen, wenn die Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden würde. Saalhausen (leider dieses Jahr zeitgleich mit Tour-Start in D'dorf ) und Nordenau kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Phippsy (27. Mai 2017)

Wetter wird es (in absehbarer Zeit) nicht geben. Nordenau ist geil. Hart (oder kam es nur mir  so vor) und schöne Abfahrten mit Überholmöglichkeiten. Nur Rhens fand ich noch besser. 

Man sieht sich morgen


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Wetter wird es (in absehbarer Zeit) nicht geben. Nordenau ist geil. Hart (oder kam es nur mir  so vor) und schöne Abfahrten mit Überholmöglichkeiten. Nur Rhens fand ich noch besser.
> 
> Man sieht sich morgen


Ja leiderMein Traum wäre eine Langstrecke in Wetter

Na dann bis gleich


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2017)

Blockierende Reifen auf Asphalt, kurz darauf ein der Aufprall von Kohlefaser, Menschenfleisch und Knochen, die sich darum duellieren, wer mehr Substanz auf dem grauschwarzen Untergrund verliert. Wenn man dieses Geräusch hört fängt man sofort an die Ursache vor einem zu suchen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn das Rennen erst 500 Meter alt und man selber aus Startreihe fünf losgefahren ist. Erschwerend kommen die Sicherheitsabstände einstelligen Zentimeterbereich hinzu.
10 Minuten zuvor hatte ich mir das Ganze, als ich im Startblock kekskauend mit meinem Vater über das Rennen sinnierte etwas anders vorgestellt.





Oberste Priorität hatte das Rennen für mich nicht, ich wollte es als Vorbereitung für die Langstrecke in Arnsberg eine Woche später nutzen. Deshalb hatte ich mich kurzerhand für den Halbmarathon über 69km gemeldet.




Aber zurück zur Startphase. Der Sturz musste zwei oder drei Startreihen vor mir passiert sein. Die Spitze fuhr unterdessen unbehelligt weiter und ich wurde von den gestürzten Fahrern ordentlich ausgebremst. Die Einführungsrunde lies meine Stimmung auch nicht besser werden.




Es war schlammiger als gedacht. Es hatte wohl am Tag vorher geregnet und ich hatte natürlich in meiner 250km entfernten Bude rein gar nichts davon mitbekommen. Ich hatte definitiv nicht die richtigen Reifen drauf.




Wenigstens beschwerte sich die Gruppe in der ich mich wiederfand über das gleiche Problem. Dann drehte sich auch noch mein Sattel in einer Abfahrt etwas. Die Sattelstütze hatte seit Monaten das getan was sie sollte: Nichts. Jetzt, ausgerechnet jetzt fiel diesem Mistding ein sich zu drehen. Zum Glück konnte ich das Problem mit sanfter Gewalt während der Fahrt lösen.
Ab Kilometer 30 fühlte ich mich richtig gut und fuhr viel im Wind.




Ich begann an den Anstiegen etwas druck zu machen und unsere Gruppe wurde kleiner.




Leider geriet ich dann in einer Abfahrt in eine ausgewaschene Rinne und kam nicht mehr heraus. Ich musste auf Schritttempo abbremsen und meine verbleibenden Komparsen zogen an mir vorbei.
Ich machte mich sofort an die Nachführarbeit. Meine Beine waren dann gegen Ende ziemlich gut und ich konnte doch noch drei Fahrer kurz nach dem Teufelslappen einholen.




Am Ende kam nach einem nicht ganz optimalen Rennen Platz 12 AK und 28 Overall heraus.
Freitag vor dem Rennen in Arnsberg war es dann wieder Zeit ein Paket von Sponser auszupacken.




Ich freute mich wie ein Kleinkind. Die Verpflegung war gesichert. Bis jetzt war ich diese Saison ja nur Mittelstrecken gefahren. Da reichen ein paar Gels. Bei Langstrecken favorisiere ich eher Riegel. Da hat der Körper auch genug Zeit zu verdauen. Auf Gels greife ich dann immer erst im letzten Rennviertel zurück.
It was time to get down to business. Keine Mittelstrecken mehr…endlich konnte es auf die Langstrecke gehen. Von vornherein war mir jedoch klar, dass es dieses Jahr wohl nix mit Podium werden würde. Die Konkurrenz war extrem stark. Ich fand mich in einem Startblock mit einem Kontinental Team wieder und einer übermacht an Fahrern aus den Niederlanden, Firebike Drössiger und KMC nicht zu vergessen. Der Start war extrem hektisch…wieder einmal.








Das Peloton scheint sich noch immer nicht beruhigt zu haben. Normalerweise werden alle nach immer etwas lockerer, wenn die ersten Rennen in den Beinen sind. Zum Glück kam es aber nicht schon wieder zu einem Sturz und ich überlebte die Startphase ziemlich gut. Zusammen mit Marcel, dessen Verein das Rennen ausgerichtet hat (VIELEN DANK JUNGS!!!) ging es in die erste von drei Runden a 35km und 650hm.
Eigentlich war alles perfekt. Ich fühlte mich gut, wir arbeiteten super zusammen und die Strecke war staubtrocken. Wie gesagt…eigentlich. Der Himmel zog sich merklich zu. Donnergrollen in der Ferne ließ nicht darauf hoffen, dass wir noch trocken ins Ziel kommen sollten. Platt gesagt: Da rollte verdammt viel Sche**e auf uns zu.

Marcel hatte sich für die Mittelstrecke über zwei Runden gemeldet und so ließ ich ihn nach einer Runde ziehen. Hatte ja noch was vor.
Kurz davor kam der Wolkenbruch. Es schüttete wie aus Eimern. Obwohl Tankwagen passt eher besser. Ja bleiben wir bei Tankwagen. Die schönen staubigen Trails verwandelten sich in Schlammlawinen. Zumindest warm es noch ziemlich warm und so musste ich mir wenigstens nicht über eine Unterkühlung Sorgen machen. Für das Rennen hatte ich andere Reifen aufgezogen und die erwiesen sich bei den wechselnden Bedingungen als Goldwert.
Immer wieder bildeten sich kleinere Gruppen und rissen wieder auseinander. So eine richtige funktionierende Gruppe entstand leider nicht mehr. Die letzte Runde war ich fast komplett alleine und die Tankwagen sahen keinen Anlass dazu ihre Schleusen zu schließen. Durch das schwüle Wetter fing es sogar im Wald an modrig zu riechen.
Auf den letzten Kilometern überholte ich noch zwei Fahrer, die Defekte zu beklagen hatten und dann ging es endlich ins Ziel. Nebenbei hat es circa 40 min vor Schluss aufgehört zu regnen. Im Ziel schien, wie schon die ganze Woche, die Sonne als wär nix gewesen.













Fazit: AK 7 Overall 18. Übrigens sind von den 62 Startern auf der Langstrecke nur 39 überhaupt ins Ziel gekommen.

Weiter geht es dann übernächstes Wochenende bei den 24h vom Alfsee im mixed 8er


Ein riesen Dankeschön geht an meine Eltern und an: https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/ https://www.facebook.com/kettenwixe/


----------



## maui400 (29. Mai 2017)

Hartes Brot!


----------



## Phippsy (29. Mai 2017)

Respekt fürs zu Ende fahren  
Ich bin einer von 23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich bin einer von 23



weichei 


bei so einem wetter kann man auch mal ins ziel kommen und dann, beim begutachten der zeitauswertung, ganz große augen machen.
so geschehen beim langenbergmarathon in 2013. mistwetter schon beim start, wodurch viele schon vor dem rennen etwas kürzer getreten sind.

https://timing.sportident.com/de/results/2013/20131005958669/course-l/overall/details#cf

und nun stelle ich jahre später fest, dass ich die zweitschnellste dritte runde in den schlamm gesägt habe. geil!


respekt an alle die trotz wetter noch irgendwie das ziel erreichen, egal wie lange sie dafür brauchen.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2017)

maui400 schrieb:


> Hartes Brot!


Ja war schon lustig



Phippsy schrieb:


> Respekt fürs zu Ende fahren
> Ich bin einer von 23


Danke! Da hatten wir aber auch echt Pech...Vor allem war der Rest vom Tag ja wettermäßig total super



k_star schrieb:


> weichei
> 
> 
> bei so einem wetter kann man auch mal ins ziel kommen und dann, beim begutachten der zeitauswertung, ganz große augen machen.
> ...



Au ja an das Rennen kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Da hätte man am besten Rücklichter mitgenommen.
Moment *kram* *wusel* hab sogar noch nen Bild gefunden:


----------



## zweikreise (30. Mai 2017)

Wieder ein TOP-Bericht. man hat immer das Gefühl man ist live dabei.
2013 trugen alle Fahrer nach dem Rennen ein Trikot in dem Farbton: lebhaftes schlammbraun


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2017)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Wieder ein TOP-Bericht. man hat immer das Gefühl man ist live dabei.
> 2013 trugen alle Fahrer nach dem Rennen ein Trikot in dem Farbton: lebhaftes schlammbraun


Danke!!!
Das freut mich immer wenn die Berichte gefallen


----------



## CreepingDeath (30. Mai 2017)

Alles schön und gut, aber was ist nun mit Herbert?


----------



## Phippsy (30. Mai 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> weichei


Manchmal trifft mich die Vernunft 

Aber haupsache Herbert gehts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber was ist nun mit Herbert?





Phippsy schrieb:


> Manchmal trifft mich die Vernunft
> 
> Aber haupsache Herbert gehts gut


Ja Herbert geht es super... Der ist der einzige der sich über die Kombi aus Hitze und Dachgeschosswohnung freut


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Manchmal trifft mich die Vernunft
> 
> Aber haupsache Herbert gehts gut


numero uno ak und mein schönstes bikeerlebnis waren es mir wert. 

bin kurz vorm ende von runde 2 in einer abfahrt weggerutscht und aufs knie gefallen, war schon auf dem weg ins ziel, und habe mich doch zum weiterfahren entschlossen. dann knappe 30 km zwei silhouetten hinterhergejagt. 
die selbe abfahrt wie eine runde vorher, der erste von uns dreien rutscht weg, ich gehe mit dem späteren 2. ak zusammen in den letzten kurzen straßenanstieg, oben fast stehversuche, dann vollgas über die letzten feldwege und abfahrten

ins ziel.
denke nicht, dass irgendwer wusste wo im rennen er sich befindet. daher war meine überraschung auch umso größer.


das sind rennen, an die wird man sich immer erinnern.


herbert gut, alles gut!


----------



## Armout (31. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre zwar kein Rennen und war auch noch bei keinem zu Besuch.
Aber deine Berichte und bebilderung gefallen mir sehr gut und ich schaue immer wieder hier rein. 
Bitte weiter schreiben 
Gruß armin


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2017)

Armout schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar kein Rennen und war auch noch bei keinem zu Besuch.
> Aber deine Berichte und bebilderung gefallen mir sehr gut und ich schaue immer wieder hier rein.
> Bitte weiter schreiben
> Gruß armin


Danke das freut mich zu hören!!!
Der nächste kommt in ca 2 Wochen


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2017)

Pflastersteine…verschwommene Pflastersteine. Jedem Fahrer fällt als erstes irgendetwas ein, wenn er an bestimmte Rennen denkt. Wenn ich an die 24h am Alfsee denke, ist es das verschwommene Bild von Pflastersteinen. Kurz dahinter wackelt ein auf dem Vorbau thronendes Garmin, dass Pulsbereiche jenseits von Gut und Böse anzeigt.




Auch dieses Jahr sollte sich das Bild wiederholen. Die Strecke hatte sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr kaum verändert.
Sie war noch immer für ein 24h Rennen ungewöhnlich lang. Am Anfang gab es einige Trails, dann kamen Pflastersteine, elendig lange Geraden, die immer wieder von Passagen über Wiesen und Deiche unterbrochen wurden. Es war also alles angerichtet, um nach 12 km und 90 hm komplett überkreuz zu schauen.




Wir waren mit dem Ziel angereist zum fünften Mal in Folgen ganz oben in der Kategorie der Mixed 8er zu landen. Unser Herren 8er hatte sich ebenfalls auf die Fahne geschrieben ganz vorne zu landen.

Mit gut und gerne 25 Leuten in unserem Fahrerlager war schon vor dem Rennen für eine Bombenstimmung gesorgt. Zwecks Jugendschutz überlasse ich es eurer Fantasie, worüber in den zwei Tagen so alles philosophiert wurde. Jedenfalls hatte so manch einer das Gefühl im Sexualkundeunterricht nicht wirklich aufgepasst zu haben.




Doch zurück zum Renngeschehen. In unserem Mixed 8er sollte Marcel den Start fahren, dann auf Patrick wechseln, den ich dann ablösen sollte. Das lief soweit auch ziemlich gut.












Meine erste Runde kam mir extrem hart vor. Die Geraden wurden zur Unendlichkeit. Mit den Händen auf der Gabelkrone, dem Puls am Anschlag und der Milchsäure in den Beinen konzentrierte ich mich nur auf die nächste Kurbelumdrehung. Nach 27:20 wechselte ich dann auf Dieter und drehte eine lockere Runde durchs Fahrerlager um die Beine zu lockern.




Als ich meinen Hobel abstellte, wurde mir mit Panik berichtet, dass Dieter einen Platten hatte. 
In so einem Fall darf man einen neuen Fahrer losschicken und die Runde des armen Teufels mit defekt wird dann annulliert. Das Malheur passierte jedoch ausgerechnet 1,5 km nach dem Start. Bis Björn dann auf der Strecke war, hatten wir einige Zeit und die Führung verloren.




Nach zwei Rennstunden lagen wir also auf Platz 2 mit einem Rückstand von sechs Minuten.

Meine zweite Runde lief dann gefühlt viel besser als die Erste. Es war zum Glück merklich kühler geworden. Nach dem obligatorischen Ausfahren war es an der Zeit alles für die Nacht fertigzumachen.




Der Reifendruck wurde gecheckt, das Licht angebaut und alle stellten sich auf Doppelstints ein. Sprich Fahrer 1, dann Fahrer 2, wieder Fahrer 1, dann Fahrer 2…danach sollte das Spiel mit Fahrer 3 und 4 weitergehen und so weiter …

Der Vorteil der ganzen Sache: Man kann in der Nacht gut und gerne 3-4 Stunden schlafen. Das Problem ist, man hat zwischen zwei Runden nur eine halbe Stunde Pause. Es hieß also einmal heftig quälen, damit man lange Pause hat. Die erste Nachtrunde fühlte sich sehr gut an. Die zweite Runde wurde zu Qual, aber es passierte das Unfassbare. Kurz vor der Wechselzone fuhr ich auf Nils von unserem Männer 8er auf. Wir wechselten so parallel, dass ich erst mal schauen musste, wer mein Fahrer war, dem ich das Wechselband übergeben musste. Unsere Fotografin Naima hatte wie immer ein goldenes Händchen und fing den Moment ein.




Jetzt konnten unsere beiden Teams zusammen Kreiseln. Die Rundenzeiten fielen deutlich und ich bekam meine Schlafpause. Nach guten drei Stunden hieß es dann wieder aufstehen. Auf mich wartete das Frühstück der Champions: Banane, Honig, Haferflocken und neutrales Wheyprotein von Sponser. Noch waren die Temperaturen wirklich angenehm …noch. Die erste Runde im Hellen fühlte sich richtig gut an. Inzwischen lag unser Herren 8er auf Platz zwei mit circa 15 Minuten Vorsprung vor Platz 3 und dem gleichen Rückstand hinter Rang 1. Wir hatten nun einen komfortablen Vorsprung von ungefähr einer Runde auf das Team von Platz 2.













Dann fing die Sonne an ohne Erbarmen auf die Strecke zu knallen. Am See stand die Luft so richtig. Man hätte sie mit Sicherheit durchschneiden können. Auf meiner letzten Runde wurden die langen Geraden zur Qual.




Wenn man nach vorne schaute, hatte man das Gefühl die nächste Kurve würde nicht näherkommen. Natürlich blies das einzige Lüftchen auch noch in die falsche Richtung. Nach zwei Dritteln der Runde platzte mein Motor. Der Kreislauf war im Eimer. Ich rettete mich irgendwie ins Ziel. Man muss nicht Medizin studiert haben um den Einbruch auf der Runde zu sehen, wenn man die Herzfrequenzkurven von meiner ersten und der letzten Runde vergleicht:








Den anderen ging es auch nicht besser. Die Hitze zollte ihren Tribut und alle kamen derangiert von ihren letzten Runden. Dann ging Harby auf ihre letzte Runde und der Sieg war perfekt.




Wir hatten den fünften Sieg in Folge eingefahren und unser Herren 8er fuhr auf Platz zwei!








Bilder by Jörg Tauert

An dieser Stelle geht ein ganz besonderes Dankeschön an unsere Betreuer, die sich die ganze Zeit so rührend um uns gekümmert haben und natürlich an Naima unsere Fotografin, die das Rennen so toll einfing! Vielen vielen Dank dafür!!!

Ein weiteres ganz großes Dankeschön geht natürlich an:

https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/ https://www.facebook.com/kettenwixe/


----------



## Armout (17. Juni 2017)

Das warten auf den neuen Bericht hat sich gelohnt
Liest sich als wäre man dabei gewesen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Team


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2017)

Armout schrieb:


> Das warten auf den neuen Bericht hat sich gelohnt
> Liest sich als wäre man dabei gewesen.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Team


Danke!!!! Das freut mich riesig


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Juni 2017)

Super Bericht. Jeder der 24h Rennen persönlich kennt, kann sich sehr gut in Dich hineinfühlen.

Der HF-Einbruch ist krass!


----------



## zweikreise (18. Juni 2017)

Super Bericht.
War eine tolle Stimmung bei euch im Lager.
Super Team


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2017)

Wieder ein ausführlicher und gut zu lesender Bericht.  
...muss wohl am Kettenöl liegen das ihr immer gewinnt, erklärt vielleicht auch den Sexualunterricht. 
Bei dem Wetter und mit so einer guten Truppe machen solche Wettkämpfe Spaß.
Weiter so!

Viele Grüße auch von meiner Frau, sie liest deine Berichte auch sehr gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2017)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Super Bericht. Jeder der 24h Rennen persönlich kennt, kann sich sehr gut in Dich hineinfühlen.
> 
> Der HF-Einbruch ist krass!





zweikreise schrieb:


> Super Bericht.
> War eine tolle Stimmung bei euch im Lager.
> Super Team





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wieder ein ausführlicher und gut zu lesender Bericht.
> ...muss wohl am Kettenöl liegen das ihr immer gewinnt, erklärt vielleicht auch den Sexualunterricht.
> Bei dem Wetter und mit so einer guten Truppe machen solche Wettkämpfe Spaß.
> Weiter so!
> ...


Danke euch!!!
Freut mich richtig, dass der Bericht gefällt! Neben Studium und Rennsport ist so ein Rennbericht immer viel Arbeit und man freut sich dann umso mehr, wenn das wertgeschätzt wird
@Comfortbiker Schöne Grüße zurück!!!

Ja das ist schon ne geile Truppe und oft haben die Betreuer mehr Spaß als die Fahrer selbst


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2017)

alles schön und gut mit den berichten, aber ich vermisse etwas!




WAS IST MIT HERBERT?


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> alles schön und gut mit den berichten, aber ich vermisse etwas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem gehts super! Wobei er aus unerklärlichen Gründen momentan ein Faible für Weihnachtstassen hat


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2017)

Eine Langstrecke ist und bleibt eine Wundertüte. In vier oder fünf Stunden kann so einiges passieren. Und das tut es auch. Immer. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist aber, dass ein Rennen nahezu perfekt laufen muss, damit man eine Chance auf ein Podium hat. Ausgeschrieben waren 95km und 2320 hm beim Marathon am Rursee.




















Kurz nachdem ich im Startblock noch eine Banane gegessen und mit meinem Vater, der zum Betreuen mitgekommen war, gequatscht hatte, fing es an zu schütten.




Wie immer … wenn es für mich auf die Langstrecke geht, schüttet es.




Der Start lief trotz vieler Kurven sehr ruhig und ich fand mich nach den ersten Kilometern schon sehr weit vorne in einer gut laufenden drei Mann starken Gruppe wieder. Nach 45 Minuten hörte der Regen zum Glück auf, genau passend zu meinem ersten Riegel. Wir wechselten uns mit der Führungsarbeit ab, jedoch kam es hin und wieder zu Unsicherheiten bei uns und anderen Fahrern. Man hatte es bei der Markierung der Strecke wohl nicht ganz so genau genommen.




Mit etwas Gripsanstrengung gelang es uns aber auf dem Kurs zu bleiben. An einem der ersten Anstiege entschloss ich mich etwas auf die Tube zu drücken. Ich wollte mal antesteten wie meine Mitstreiter mitgehen konnten. Ich riss eine kleine Lücke, die die Jungs dann auf dem nächsten flacheren Stück wieder zu fuhren.

Bei Kilometer 60 dann der Gau. Plötzlich hing mein Fuß in der Luft und der Kurbelarm am Schuh. Irgendwie hatte sich die Kurbelschraube gelockert. Ein Dichtring vom Innenlager ging eine Beziehung mit unzähligen Schmutzpartikeln ein und blieb unauffindbar.




Unter Fluchen schraubte ich die Kurbel wieder fest. Nach 30 Sekunden ging es weiter. Meine Gruppe war weg und meine Kurbel hatte nun mangels Dichtring ordentlich spiel.




Notiz an mich selbst: Unbedingt patentieren lassen: _Anpassbare Kettenlinie während der Fahrt._ Wut im Bauch sei Dank ging es mit gutem Druck weiter. Bei Kilometer 80 holte ich einen Fahrer meiner ursprünglichen Gruppe wieder ein. Er teilte mir mit, dass bei ihm der Ofen aus sei und ließ mich ziehen.




Mittlerweile hatte sich meine Blase zu Wort gemeldet. Kein Wunder saß ich schon knapp vier Stunden auf dem Bock. Der Druck wurde unerträglich. Ich zwang mich dazu dem inneren Schweinehund nicht Tribut zu zollen und anzuhalten. Es war eine Höllenqual, doch von Zuschauern am Rand wusste ich, dass ich irgendwo in den Top 20 liegen müsste. Ein Podium in der AK war also drin.  Natürlich waren es dann auch noch laut Garmin knapp drei Kilometer mehr als ausgeschrieben.  Also weiterquälen. Auf den letzten Metern wurde dann leider noch ein direkter Konkurrent von einem Teamkollegen an mich herangefahren und ich war nach 37 Kilometern alleine im Wind schlichtweg machtlos. Für Platz drei reichte es dann doch noch und ich war überglücklich. Insgesamt war es eine verdammt knappe Kiste. Nach 97,8 km und 2320 hm lagen zwischen dem Ersten und dem Vierten der AK Herren ganze 6:08.




Das war glaube ich auch das erste Rennen, bei dem ich ungebremst durchs Ziel gebrettert bin, meinem Vater das Rad im Lauf in die Hände warf und in den Toilettenwagen hechtete. Im Zielbereich sorgte das natürlich erstmal für Verwunderung, dann für ein überschwängliches Amüsement.

An dieser Stelle noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Vater, der abends meine Sachen auspackte und mein Rad putzte, denn ich musste noch etwas für die FH fertigmachen.

Auf dem Rückweg galt es für mich dann zu überlegen, wie ich die nächsten fünf Tage am besten nutzen sollte. Am Samstag stand nämlich schon die Mittelstrecke in Saalhausen an. In die Verlegenheit eine Langstrecke zu melden kam ich jedoch zum Glück erst gar nicht. Es war nur eine Kurz- und eine Mittelstrecke ausgeschrieben. Es galt also nicht zu wenig zu machen und den Körper in einen Ruhemodus fahren zu lassen und es natürlich nicht zu übertreiben.

Zwei Prüfungen an der FH – mit meinen traditionell aufregungsbedingten Magenproblemen -  und fünf Tage später sollte es dann also nach Saalhausen gehen. Am Morgen schüttete es natürlich. Meine Hoffnung auf ein trockenes Rennen löste sich also schon beim Frühstück in Rauch auf.




Dank grandios kurzer Anreise von nur 39 Kilometern, war ich extrem früh am Start.




Nur circa 200 Fahrer sollten ins Rennen gehen. Das lag wohl an anderen parallel stattfindenden Rennen, an der Tour die an dem Wochenende in Düsseldorf starten sollte und an dem lausigen Wetter. Alle die schon so früh da waren vertrieben sich ihre Zeit mit Kaffeetrinken im Vereinsheim.




So richtige Rennstimmung wollte noch nicht aufkommen. Es regnete noch immer Bindfäden.
Es half alles nix. Ich musste meinen Hintern zurück Richtung Auto bewegen und mich fertigmachen.








Halbwegs warmgefahren -  sofern das im Regen eben möglich war - ging es in den Startblock. Es hörte sogar für ein paar Minuten auf. Der Start weckte dann Erinnerung an die Marathon DM, die hier letztes Jahr ausgetragen wurde. Das Peloton wurde fast sofort in einen langen und ebenso steilen Straßenanstieg geführt. Verzweifelt versuchte ich Anschluss an die Spitze zu halten. Schon vom Start weg wurde typisch für eine Mittelstrecke ziemlich am Hahn gedreht. Für einen Langstreckler wie mich war das nicht unbedingt die Paradedisziplin …  noch dazu, wenn man fünf Tage zuvor irgendwo in der Eifel gut viereinhalb Stunden lang durch den Matsch gekachelt war. Nach dem ersten Anstieg ging es bergab und noch einem durch den Zielbereich. Ich kämpfte mit leichten Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten.

Dann sollte der zweite Anstieg kommen und ich konnte endlich zu einer Gruppe um Andreas Kramer vom Team Radwerk Upland aufschließen. Kurz darauf bogen die Kurzstreckler aus unserer Gruppe in Richtung Ziel ab und wir waren nur noch zu dritt. Nach dem zweiten langen Anstieg ging es in ein lehrbuchmäßiges Sägezahnprofil. An einem besonders steilen Stück musste ich kurz vom Rad und den Rest des Anstiegs laufen. Auf den folgenden etwas technischeren Passagen hatte ich wieder mit Konzentrationsproblemen zu kämpfen. Der richtige „Drive“ wollte sich nicht einstellen, wenigstens funktionierten die Beine mittlerweile. Ein Sponser Aktivator sollte es richten. Doch Andreas und mein anderer Mitstreiter waren einfach besser. So war ich nun auf mich allein gestellt. Ich allein gegen die immer schlimmer werdende Matschepampe von Saalhausen. 40 vor dem Ziel wanderte meine ohnehin schon arg zerkratzte Oakley Marke _Tourdefranceangeberedition_ in die Rückentasche. Endlich kam dann doch noch die Konzentration und der Druck auf dem Pedal wurde auch besser. Das war natürlich für eine Mittelstrecke zu spät.

Im Ziel tönte es dann durch die Lautsprecher: „Und mit der Nummer 520 Philipp Mader Gesamtplatz 15 und Altersklasse Elite Platz 5.“ Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. So schlecht schien ich wohl doch nicht durch die Berge geeiert zu sein, die das Vereinsheim säumten. Immerhin hatte es für das „kleine Podium“ gereicht.




An dieser Stelle noch Glückwunsch an Andreas, der in seiner AK Rang zwei belegte!
Und was macht man nach so einem Tag? Richtig essen beim Mongolen und Tour de France schauen.














Nun geht es in die wohlverdiente Wettkampfpause, bevor dann am 29/30.7 die 24h am Ring anstehen. Wie jedes Jahr: MTB und Solo…

Ein riesen Dankeschön geht natürlich an meine Eltern und an: https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/ https://www.facebook.com/kettenwixe/


----------



## maui400 (6. Juli 2017)

Sehr aufregend was Du da durchmachst! Kurbelarm ...


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2017)

maui400 schrieb:


> Sehr aufregend was Du da durchmachst! Kurbelarm ...


Ja war schon spannend!

Das mit dem Kurbelarm war natürlich Pech. Wenn man so viele Schlammrennen in einer Saison hat werden die Räder halt öfter zerlegt und gewartet. Da war dann wohl kaum noch Schraubensicherung über. Am Alfsee kam viel Gerappel über die Wiesenstücke dazu. Da hat sich von einem Teamkollegen auch die Kurbel gelockert. Naja Schei** passiert. Iwann is immer das erste Mal. Sowas passiert auch grundsätzlich nur im Rennen


----------



## Phippsy (9. Juli 2017)

maddda schrieb:


> Notiz an mich selbst: Unbedingt patentieren lassen: _Anpassbare Kettenlinie während der Fahrt._


Shimano ist dir da leider schon zuvorgekommen.

Hat der Kurbelarm das unbeschadet überstanden?


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Shimano ist dir da leider schon zuvorgekommen.
> 
> Hat der Kurbelarm das unbeschadet überstanden?


Mist

Jup alles heile geblieben


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juli 2017)

Kannst Du mir mal das genaue Rezept für das Frühstück vor Saalhausen geben?

Sehe ich da Apfel, Haferflocken, Heißes Wasser?
Was fehlt noch? Würde das gerne probieren, sieht lecker aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2017)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal das genaue Rezept für das Frühstück vor Saalhausen geben?
> 
> Sehe ich da Apfel, Haferflocken, Heißes Wasser?
> Was fehlt noch? Würde das gerne probieren, sieht lecker aus


3 Eier und CylonZimt fehlen noch und ab in die MikrowelleAm Schluss noch etwas Puderzucker


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juli 2017)

Danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Klingt sehr gut.

Heute Morgen habe ich Deine Nachrichtig noch nicht gelesen und "nur" die Haferflocken mit kochendem Wasser übergossen, dann einen Apfel rein geschnitten, Zimt und 1 TL Zucker drüber.

War auch sehr lecker und hat gut satt gehalten!


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2017)

Na dann guten Hunger! 

Wichtig beim Zimt: Cylon nehmen wegen dem Cumarin.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2017)

grobe haferflocken min. 2 h mit ordentlich milch in den kühlschrank stellen, anschließend ne richtig reife banane, blaubeeren, mandeln oder wallnüsse dazu. eventuell noch etwas iso-whey mit geschmack.

oder das ganze mit wasser, dann aber die banane und whey schon am anfang mit rein, damit es richtig durchzieht.

wichtig ist bei mir, dass es richtig matschig ist. haferflocken mit zu wenig wasser, sodass man fast knetmasse hat, vertrage ich gar nicht.
zucker kommt da gar nicht drüber.

wobei ich mich aber nicht scheue haferflocken mit wasser oder milch ohne irgendwas dazu zu essen. weiss gar nicht was manche leute haben, so schlecht schmeckt das auch nicht.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> grobe haferflocken min. 2 h mit ordentlich milch in den kühlschrank stellen, anschließend ne richtig reife banane, blaubeeren, mandeln oder wallnüsse dazu. eventuell noch etwas iso-whey mit geschmack.
> 
> oder das ganze mit wasser, dann aber die banane und whey schon am anfang mit rein, damit es richtig durchzieht.
> 
> ...



Haferflocken mit heißem Wasser esse ich oft auf der Arbeit zum Entsetzen meiner Kollegen 
Bei mir müssen es ber die feinen, gebrochenen sein.
Haferflocken ohne alles sind geil 

@maddda 
Das mit dem Zimt war mir nicht bewusst.
Danke, hab mich da  gestern mal eingelesen.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2017)

24 Stunden am Ring. Das ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsrennen. Es gibt kaum eine Sache, über die ich jeden Tag nachdenke. Diese Quälerei gehört aber dazu. Der Plan war ähnlich wie letztes Jahr. Wieder würde ich bei den Solostartern auf die MTB Strecke gehen und wieder würde mich unser 8er versorgen. Das Ziel war vorrangig meinen eigenen Rekord von 45 Runden zu schlagen und in meiner Altersklasse vorne mitzufahren.

Radsportler sind ja immer ein etwas abergläubisches Völkchen und so machte ich mir auch Gedanken über meine Statistiken. Als ich meine Altersklasse vorletztes Jahr gewonnen hatte, war ich Anfang Juli krank. Auch das passierte dieses Jahr wieder. Nach dem letzten Marathon vor der Sommerpause fing ich mir einen Magen-Darm-Virus ein. Also schon mal ein gutes Omen. Auch war ich, wie vor zwei Jahren bei der Tour de France zuschauen. Zweites gutes Omen. Naja um die Sache „perfekt“ zu machen hätte das Wetter wie in allen ungeraden Jahren am Ring schlecht sein müssen. Der Wetterbericht sagte jedoch gutes Wetter voraus. Gut immerhin zwei von drei Treffern und das gute Wetter versprach gute Streckenbedingungen, um mich selbst zu schlagen.

An meiner Taktik änderte ich im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren nur wenig. Alles war durchgeplant. Unser 8 er Rennradteam hatte sich wieder bereiterklärt mich zu betreuen. 24 h als Solofahrer zu bestreiten ist und bleibt ein Teamsport, auch wenn nur immer der gleiche Kadaver auf dem Kohlfaserhaufen hockt.

Die Mengen an Essen und Getränken waren wie jedes Jahr auf einem Plan notiert … das gleiche galt für die Pausenzeiten und so weiter und sofort. Sobald der Startschuss fallen sollte, mussten wir den Plan nur noch „abarbeiten“.

Am Samstagmorgen war eigentlich alles perfekt. Alle hatten eine Bombenlaune, das Material war in Topzustand und ich hatte gut geschlafen.












Meine Aufregung war viel schlimmer als in den letzten Jahren. Kurzum: Alle hatten alle Hände voll zu tun mich zu beruhigen. Die letzten Jahre hatte ich eigentlich alles in dieses Rennen gesteckt. Sowohl was meine freie Zeit, als auch mein kleines Studentenbudget angeht. Da war die Aufregung eigentlich kein Wunder.








Die legte sich dann aber zum Glück nach dem Startschuss. Die ersten Runden liefen wirklich gut und ich lag etwas unter den Rundenzeiten vom Vorjahr.












Nach guten drei Stunden im Rennen wurde es langsam drückend. Das war nicht wirklich mein favorisiertes Klima … Ich lief schlichtweg aus. Zum Glück war es gegen kurz vor sieben Zeit für den ersten Boxenstopp. Immerhin standen schon 127 km und 2555 hm auf der Uhr. Mit einer ordentlichen Portion Nudeln gefüttert und neuen Sponser Riegeln in der Rückentasche ging es dann weiter.




Langsam setzte die Dämmerung ein und die Strecke wurde merklich leerer.




Foto by Niko
Es war an der Zeit die Beleuchtung einzuschalten. Ich konnte die Abfahrten genießen und auf dem Pedal war ordentlich Zug.




Dann war es mal wieder Zeit für eine meiner Kaffeepausen. Die werden selbstverständlich während der Fahrt durchgezogen. In der Anfahrt auf den Tiergarten und auf der Start-/Zielgeraden ist immer genug Zeit für einen Activator mit Kaffeegeschmack und einen Creamy Caramel Riegel.
Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, wie solche Kleinigkeiten die Stimmung aufrechterhalten. Die folgenden Runden verliefen genau nach Plan. Um mich etwas frischer zu fühlen kaute ich zwischendurch das ein oder andere Kaugummi. Logistisch ist das mit dem Zähneputzen auf dem Rad dann doch etwas komplex.




Der größte Boxenstopp war dann für ca. 00:30 anberaumt. Ich kam an die Box und das Team werkelte wie bei der Formel 1. Ich wechselte schnell die Hose und verleibte mir dann Haferflocken mit Banane und Wheyprotein ein. Mein Vater wechselte den Akku von meiner Lampe, ölte die Kette und checkte den Reifendruck, während Christian die Griffweite der Bremse etwas nachstellte. Niko war unterdessen damit beschäftigt, meine Startnummer an einem neuen Trikot zu befestigen und die Rückentaschen wieder mit Nachschub aufzufüllen. Mampfend behauptete ich: „Ich lieg glaub ich ganz gut…müsste auf Rekordkurs sein…“
Das führte bei allen zu einem leichten Grinsen. Wie immer war die Ansage gewesen mir keine Platzierungen zu sagen, damit ich mich nicht verrückt machte und womöglich überdrehte.
Sprich alle, die das Rennen verfolgten wussten, dass ich schon seit 22 Uhr meine Altersklasse wohl sicher gewonnen hatte…nur ich wusste von nix. Wie auch immer… gut aufgetankt ging es dann in die Friedhofsschicht.




Jetzt war es nicht nur ziemlich, sondern eher verdammt leer auf der Strecke und so langsam meldete sich mein Magen… Langsam aber sicher begann der Gute Probleme zu machen. Ich brauchte irgendetwas Salziges… am besten ohne Zucker. Ich hielt in den nächsten zwei Runden jeweils kurz an der Verpflegungsstelle und stopfte mir die Rückentaschen voll mit Salzbrotsticks (heißen die so?). Das behob mein Problem ziemlich gut. Kurzerhand wurde der Plan für das Frühstück, dass für gegen halb sieben angedacht war von Haferflocken, Banane und Wheyprotein auf Vollkornnudeln mit Bolognesesauce umgestellt. Das schien mir für meinen Magen in der Situation etwas besser.

Mit verhältnismäßig gutem Druck auf dem Pedal ging es dann um kurz vor 7 an die Box. An dieser Stelle geht ein ganz GROßES Dankeschön an Christian, der den Stint von meinem Vater im 8er kurzerhand übernahm, damit er mich versorgen konnte. Er ging dann kurz danach auf seine Runde.




Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen. Das ist ein Teamsport! Jetzt war es Zeit sich nach der Platzierung zu erkundigen. Noch lag ich auf Rang vier in der Gesamtwertung, erst jetzt erfuhr ich von dem Sieg in der Altersklasse. Jetzt hieß es durchhalten. In der Gesamtwertung waren die Abstände kleiner als eine Runde und das Rennen sollte noch fünf Stunden gehen. Das Garmin wurde wieder gewechselt, weil der Akku leider bei den Dingern keine 24 Stunden hält. Mit 332,8 km und 6890 hm auf der Uhr ging es in die letzten Rennstunden, die sich als ein absoluter Krimi herausstellen sollten.




Eine Runde nach der Pause lag ich plötzlich auf Rang 3 in der Gesamtwertung. Genau in dem Moment bekam ich massive Probleme. Meine linke Wade begann bei jedem Tritt zu krampfen. Ich konnte dem Muskel von oben beim Zumachen zuschauen.




Mit richtig Druck weiterfahren ging nicht und ich verlor jede Runde etwas Zeit. Dirk vom Team Northwave erkundigte sich bei mir und versuchte mich etwas aufzumuntern. Er bot mir sogar etwas Cola an!








Er war ebenfalls als Einzelfahrer unterwegs, aber in dem Moment deutlich schneller als ich. Ich ließ ihn ziehen und betete, dass die Krämpfe verschwinden würden.  Ich kam mir vor wie ein Hase, den man gefesselt und mit Steaks behangen in ein Löwengehege geworfen hatte. Reagieren war nicht möglich… ich schlich nur so dahin und wartete eigentlich nur darauf, dass ich vom Viertplatzierten überholt werden würde. Auf der Start-Zielgeraden kommentierte Holger, dem wir diese tolle Veranstaltung zu verdanken haben, und er merkte, dass ich amtliche Probleme hatte: „Komm Philipp, jetzt nicht aufgeben!“, schallte es durch die Lautsprecher. Meine Mutter war inzwischen auch an der Strecke um mich zu unterstützen. Auch Muschi, den hier wohl ALLE kennen, stand in paar Meter weiter einfach mitten auf der Strecke und feuerte mich an! Das alles half extrem.




Bei der nächsten Flaschenübergabe brüllte mein Vater mir förmlich zu: „20 min Vorsprung…gleichbleibend!“ Das konnte ich erst nicht richtig glauben.. Genau in diesem Moment erholte sich meine Wade etwas, und ich konnte wieder richtig Druck aufs Pedal bringen. Ab jetzt hieß es nur noch drücken. In die Flaschen wurde nur noch Cola gefüllt und ich spürte meinen eigenen Körper nicht mehr. Ich wollte jetzt den Sack zumachen und es nicht auf eine Entscheidung in der letzten Runde ankommen lassen. Ich hoffte, dass das Rad die letzten Kilometer noch ohne Defekt durchhalten würde.




Mein Vater hatte mir die Startnummer vom Viertplatzierten mitgeteilt und kurz nach Ausfahrt von Trail Nummer zwei konnte ich ihn überrunden. Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt rausnehmen können, aber irgendwie knallte ich weiter und fuhr die letzten vier Runden genau so schnell wie die ersten Runden. Dann kam der Zieleinlauf. Ich war so grau, konnte nicht mehr denken und hatte so eine Angst, dass mich noch irgendjemand irgendwie hätte überholen können, dass ich immer noch wie von einer Tarantel gestochen über die Zielgerade knallte, meinem Vater in die Arme fiel und nur noch am Schreien war… und er am heulen… Die erste Frage von mir war dann, ob wir wohl zusammen ein Eis essen gehen könnten.




Foto by Niko








Ich war einfach überglücklich. Es hatte alles perfekt geklappt und die ganze Mühe hatte sich am Ende gelohnt und ich hätte nie damit gerechnet mit 24 eine Chance zu haben auf das Overallpodium zu fahren, das eigentlich der Masters 1 und 2 Kategorie vorbehalten bleibt. Kurzum: Es ist ein ganz großer Traum in Erfüllung gegangen. Es hat ja auch bis dahin nur sechs Soloteilnahmen am Ring gedauert…












Für die Datenliebhaber unter euch habe ich noch einige Sachen ausgewertet.

Offizielle Rennzeit: 23:25  (kommt durch die Startblöcke usw zustande)

Zeit im Stand: 36min

Distanz: 420 km

Höhenmeter: ca. 8500

Gefüllte Flaschen: 46 a ca 300ml

Pausen in Runde: 15; 27; 38 (Die Rundenzeiten könnt ihr euch hier anschauen: http://radamring.r.mikatiming.de/20...h[age_class]=%&search[sex]=M&search_event=M4E, wenn ihr mögt…alles Weitere findet ihr auch auf Strava https://www.strava.com/athletes/6828480)

Materialmäßig war dann auch ein kleiner Service fällig.




















An dieser Stelle geht ein RIESEN DANKESCHÖN an meine Eltern, an den Rennrad 8er „Die Acht“ und an ALLE die mich sowohl Online als auch am Ring angefeuert haben. Ohne euch wäre das nie möglich gewesen! Ganz herzlich bedanken möchte ich mich außerdem bei MyTinySun für die optimale Beleuchtung, bei Sponser Sportfood für die beste Versorgung für Leib und Seele und bei Holger und seinem Team, die jedes Jahr diese Wahnsinssveranstaltung auf die Beine stellen!!!   

Für mich geht es am Samstag und Sonntag dann zu den 24h von Duisburg. Da spiele ich dann mal Betreuer und hoffe, dass unsere Fahrer ganz vorne landen! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (4. August 2017)

Ein geiler Bericht Philipp und auch noch einmal auf diesem Wege: Meinen verdienten Glückwunsch! Saustarke Leistung von dir und dem Team drumherum.
Ich komme bei deinen Berichten immer wieder ins Grübeln, ob ich mich nicht auch einmal auf 24h als Solofahrer einlassen sollte


----------



## maui400 (4. August 2017)

Danke für den neuen Bericht! Man kann sich sehr gut in Deinen Rennverlauf und die Spannung hinein versetzen.
Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten, dass ich auch Lust bekomme, mich da mal durch zu quälen. (Was ich vermutlich nie machen werde...)
Toll, dass so viel Unterstützung von allen Seiten kommt.


----------



## zweikreise (4. August 2017)

Einfach toller Bericht!!!!!
Es war toll dabei gewesen zu sein.
Was motiviert, wenn man nachts um 2  verschlafen und übermüded an der Strecke steht, um ihm die Flasche zu reichen:

Da kommt er angeradelt, schon mehr als 13 Stunden im Sattel und brüllt: Wir haben den geilsten Sport der Welt!!!!


----------



## maui400 (4. August 2017)

Interessante Bremskombi übrigens .


----------



## maddda (4. August 2017)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Ein geiler Bericht Philipp und auch noch einmal auf diesem Wege: Meinen verdienten Glückwunsch! Saustarke Leistung von dir und dem Team drumherum.
> Ich komme bei deinen Berichten immer wieder ins Grübeln, ob ich mich nicht auch einmal auf 24h als Solofahrer einlassen sollte





maui400 schrieb:


> Danke für den neuen Bericht! Man kann sich sehr gut in Deinen Rennverlauf und die Spannung hinein versetzen.
> Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten, dass ich auch Lust bekomme, mich da mal durch zu quälen. (Was ich vermutlich nie machen werde...)
> Toll, dass so viel Unterstützung von allen Seiten kommt.





zweikreise schrieb:


> Einfach toller Bericht!!!!!
> Es war toll dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Was motiviert, wenn man nachts um 2  verschlafen und übermüded an der Strecke steht, um ihm die Flasche zu reichen:
> 
> Da kommt er angeradelt, schon mehr als 13 Stunden im Sattel und brüllt: Wir haben den geilsten Sport der Welt!!!!


Danke euch!!!  Das freut mich [email protected] ohne dich wäre das nicht möglich gewesen! @NHKoss @maui400 einfach mal machen! Es lohnt sich! Macht aber süchtig!



maui400 schrieb:


> Interessante Bremskombi übrigens .


Hatte an einer von meinen MT6 nen Defekt und als ich mir Ersatz besorgt hab dachte ich ich Probier mal ne MT5 am VR. Hat runter am Ring einiges gebracht


----------



## maui400 (4. August 2017)

Denk ich mir. Ne andere Scheibe hätte vielleicht auch was gebracht.


----------



## chrikoh (4. August 2017)

Hervorragende Leistung
Super Bericht!


----------



## Schwitte (5. August 2017)

Jepp, die Berichte sind immer wieder geil zu lesen, man fährt quasi mit. 
Glückwunsch zum tollen Ergebnis!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (5. August 2017)

Schöner Bericht Philipp!
Weiter so, dann stehst Du bald ganz oben auf dem Treppchen!!!


----------



## maddda (7. August 2017)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hervorragende Leistung
> Super Bericht!





Schwitte schrieb:


> Jepp, die Berichte sind immer wieder geil zu lesen, man fährt quasi mit.
> Glückwunsch zum tollen Ergebnis!!!


Danke euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. August 2017)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht Philipp!
> Weiter so, dann stehst Du bald ganz oben auf dem Treppchen!!!


Dankeschön! 

Mal schauen es gehört auch immer etwas Glück dazu...


----------



## maddda (25. August 2017)

„Wie fühlt man sich nach einem 24h Rennen als Einzelfahrer?“ Diese Frage wurde mir in den letzten Wochen immer öfter gestellt und ich dachte ich berichte mal ungeschönt darüber, wie es mir nach dem Nürburgring so ging und wie ich versucht habe wieder in Wettkampfform zu kommen. Um eure Augen zu schonen, geschieht das ausnahmsweise ohne Bilder…

Nachmittags lag ich am Nachmittag nach dem Rennen in meinem Hotelzimmer. In den Tagen vor dem Rennen hatte ich eine kleine entzündete Stelle am Zahnfleisch gehabt. Das war eigentlich keine wilde Angelegenheit. Während des Rennens hatte ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Nun lag ich auf meinem Bett und ging vor Schmerzen die Wände hoch. Eigentlich hatte ich verständlicherweise nur Essen und Schlafen im Sinn. Beides war damit unmöglich. Eine Apotheke in der Nähe hatte zum Glück Notdienst und mein Vater konnte eine Lösung gegen Zahnfleischentzündungen besorgen. Ein Blick auf die Liste der NADA wo alle zugelassenen Medikamente aufgeführt waren ließ mich aufatmen. Alles erlaubt. Schließlich saß ich dann mit meinen Eltern zusammen doch etwas verspätet beim Abendessen.

Gegen neun fiel ich ins Bett und sofort in einen traumlosen Schlaf. Ich war wie ausgeschaltet. Weg. Gegen vier Uhr war ich dann hellwach und brauchte etwas um wieder einzuschlafen. Halbwegs ausgeschlafen saßen wir schließlich am Frühstückstisch und ich schaufelte eine Portion nach der anderen in mich hinein, ohne dass sich ein Sättigungsgefühl einstellte. Das ging zwei Tage lang so weiter. Dann begann ich mich wieder halbwegs wie ein Mensch zu fühlen.

Ring- und Zeigefinger waren mal wieder taub. Das kannte ich schon aus dem Jahr 2012. Dieses Jahr war jedoch zum Glück nur bei meiner rechten Hand der Fall. Wie damals brauchte es ungefähr eine Woche, bis sich das Problemchen gelegt hatte. Dass das Handgelenk der gleichen Flosse rumzickte, war allerdings neu. Zwei Tage nach dem Rennen war ich mit Schrauben beschäftigt und musste nach kurzer Zeit aufhören. Meine Hand funktionierte einfach nicht richtig und gab richtig knarzende Geräusche von sich, wenn ich sie beugte. Ich hätte mich super als Türscharnier in einem Horrorfilm bewerben können.

Meine ersten Trainingseinheiten erinnerten dann doch mehr an Rehasport als an ein amtliches Training. Eines Morgens, am ersten Wochenende nach dem Rennen, saß ich bei strömendem Regen um sechs Uhr auf dem Rad. Schließlich wollte ich selber noch fahren, bevor ich unser Team in Duisburg beim 24h Rennen betreute. Auf den letzten Metern musste ich dann mit der ganzen Hand schalten. Die Finger bewegten sich schlichtweg nicht mehr. Insgesamt verbrauchte ich für mein Handgelenk eine ganze Rolle Kinesiotape, bis es wieder uneingeschränkt funktionierte.

Und was war mit meinem Hintern? Naja das Gleiche wie in den Jahren davor. Einer kompletten Packung Sitzcreme sei Dank hatte ich während des Rennens keine Sitzprobleme. Nur lustigerweise kann man sich gut eine Woche später 2 € Stück große Hornhautstücke vom Hintern ziehen, ohne etwas zu spüren.

Ich hoffe damit alle Fragen bezüglich dem Verfall nach so einem Rennen beantwortet zu haben. Kommen wir zum Renngeschehen. Betreuer spielen in Duisburg war einfach super.









Wir hatten gleich mehrere Teams und zwei Solostarter auf die Strecke geschickt. Ich verbrachte meine Zeit eigentlich damit Kaffee zu kochen, Mist zu reden, Leute zu treffen und Räder wieder in Schuss zu bringen.




Zwischendurch holte ich Niels noch aus dem Krankenhaus. Er hatte sich nach einem Sturz ohne Betäubung am Arm nähen lassen, damit er, nachdem er die Nacht pausiert hatte, weiterfahren konnte: Das ist Einsatz! Am Ende konnte unser Mixed 4er dann noch aufs Podest fahren.




Mein erstes Rennen hatte ich als „Training“ geplant, um wieder in den Rennrhytmus zu kommen. Ich wusste, dass ich ca. drei Wochen brauchen würde, um halbwegs ordentlich wieder Rennen bestreiten zu können. Die Langstrecke in Grafschaft bot sich da an.




Chancen auf eine Podestplatzierung machte ich mir nicht. Elf Fahrer waren in meiner Altersklasse gemeldet. Darunter waren auch Ben Zwiehoff und Peter Hermann.









Die Strecke war technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber durch den Regen in den vergangenen Tagen ziemlich aufgeweicht. Das Rennen ließ sich gut an.




Nach der Einführungsrunde hatte sich eine gut funktionierende Gruppe gebildet.
















Bei Kilometer 50 attackierten jedoch zwei Fahrer und ich konnte einfach nicht mitgehen.  Es war einfach nicht genug Druck auf meinem Pedal. Unsere Gruppe zerfiel und ich musste die letzten 60 km alleine im Wind bewältigen.
















Der richtige Drive fehlte dann doch noch etwas. Nach ca. 3100 hm und 110 km mit 5:14 h kam ich als gesamt 19. Und AK. 6 ins Ziel. Immerhin…
















Vier Tage später ging es dann zum Zeitfahren beim RC Schmitter für mich „wettkampfmäßig“ weiter. Auch wenn es offiziell nur eine Trainingsveranstaltung ist, kann man sich dann doch besser quälen, wenn die Uhr mitläuft.

Mein Plan war wie immer: 36 km mit dem Rad hinfahren, dort warmfahren, 16,6 km Einzelzeittfahren und wieder 36 km wieder zurück um die Milchsäure wieder loszuwerden. Die Strecke war eigentlich simpel. Es sollte gute 8 km bis zum nächsten Kreisverkehr gehen und wieder zurück. Ich wollte meine persönliche Bestleistung aus dem letzten Jahr schlagen. Immerhin 24:11 und ein Stundenmittel von 41 km/h.

Die letzten Sekunden wurden runtergezählt: 5…4…3…2…1…los! Das Laktakt schoss sofort in meine Beine. Der Gegenwind war – Achtung Wortwitz – auf der Hinrichtung wieder einmal gnadenlos. Der Tacho kam kaum über die 40 Klamotten. Im Kopf war ich schon dabei eine neue persönliche Bestleistung abzuschreiben. Ich starb bis zur Wendemarke tausend Tode. Dann ging es zurück und der Wind war nun auf meiner Seite. 45 km/h…50 km/h...55 km/h… jetzt lief es. Wie beim Zeitfahren üblich galt Windschattenverbot und ich bog mit anderen vor mir gestarteten Fahrern auf die Zielgerade ein. Ich war völlig platt. Strava bescheinigte mir dann aber kurze Zeit später einen Schnitt von 41,6 km/h und eine 23:52.




Zum Glück war mein Vater auch dabei und mit dem Auto angereist. Also saß ich kurze Zeit später auf seinem Beifahrersitz und war fast am … naja ihr wisst schon … kotzen. Die Haferflocken mit Whey und Banane für meinen Rückweg um die Beine zu lockern bekam ich dann aber doch noch irgendwie runter.

Für mich stehen diese Saison nun noch einige Einsätze auf der Straße und die 24h von Ahrensbök auf dem Programm. Es wird also noch einiges zu sehen geben. Trotzdem haben wir schon mit der Saisonplanung für 2018 angefangen. Ich habe einfach nach einer neuen Herausforderung gesucht. Es musste etwas Neues her. Es wird das Race Across Germany von Aachen nach Görlitz. Ein Nonstop 760 km Einzelzeitfahren mit immerhin 6800 hm dasin maximal 36 Stunden bewältigt werden muss.




Das Ganze werde ich für einen guten Zweck fahren. Was da kommt, gibt es dann ausführlich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt!

Ein riesen Dankeschön geht natürlich an meine Eltern und an: https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/ https://www.facebook.com/kettenwixe/

Viele Grüße

Euer Philipp


----------



## zweikreise (26. August 2017)

So wie das bei Dir dieses Jahr läuft, wird RAG eine grandiose Sache


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2017)

maddda schrieb:


> Unsere Gruppe zerfiel und ich musste die letzten 60 km alleine im Wind bewältigen.


hättest ja auch mal ne kleine pause einlegen und warten können.
wäre wohl mitgefahren.


----------



## Armout (26. August 2017)

Ich würde mich glaube ich nie regenerieren.
Vielen dank für deinen Nachrennenbericht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2017)

Gratulation!
Hartes Ding, so ein Radfahren mit Nummer. 
Ich war emotional voll dabei...mir ging es ähnlich wie deinem Vater.
Klasse wie gut du Studium und Training unter einen Hut bringst...weiter so! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!... muß nicht unbedingt Bier sein.
...unser Mitbewohner auf dem Weg zum Frühstück ...klein, braun, mit langem Schwanz




VG


----------



## maddda (27. August 2017)

zweikreise schrieb:


> So wie das bei Dir dieses Jahr läuft, wird RAG eine grandiose Sache


Hoffen war mal das der Winter gut läuft Dann wird das schon


k_star schrieb:


> hättest ja auch mal ne kleine pause einlegen und warten können.
> wäre wohl mitgefahren.


Och nöö^^ Du hättest ja auch schneller fahren können


Armout schrieb:


> Ich würde mich glaube ich nie regenerieren.
> Vielen dank für deinen Nachrennenbericht.


Gern geschehen! Glaub mir das denkt man die Tage danach auch


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> Hartes Ding, so ein Radfahren mit Nummer.
> Ich war emotional voll dabei...mir ging es ähnlich wie deinem Vater.
> Klasse wie gut du Studium und Training unter einen Hut bringst...weiter so!
> ...


Danke für die Glückwünsche! :beer: Das finde ich total super, das ihr da immer so mitfiebert! Dafür mache ich das Wenn so eine Unterstützung kommt fällt es dann auch direkt viel leichter mal um 6 vor den Vorlesungen sich aufs Radl zu setzen
Das sieht ja richtig idyllisch aus bei euch im Garten


----------



## alexritter (28. August 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> Hartes Ding, so ein Radfahren mit Nummer.
> Ich war emotional voll dabei...mir ging es ähnlich wie deinem Vater.
> Klasse wie gut du Studium und Training unter einen Hut bringst...weiter so!
> ...


Da muss man schon ganz genau hinsehen um den Mitbewohner auf dem Dach zu erkennen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2017)

... danach hatte ich noch ein Bild etwas vergrößert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[emoji2]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (1. September 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... danach hatte ich noch ein Bild etwas vergrößert.


----------



## Phippsy (3. September 2017)

Nach der Ankündigung oben wollte ich schon fragen, obs ein TT Rad gibt. Jetzt hab ich es aber schon auf FB gesehen. 
Zeig mal wacker Foddos, wenn es vorzeigbar ist.


----------



## maddda (5. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Nach der Ankündigung oben wollte ich schon fragen, obs ein TT Rad gibt. Jetzt hab ich es aber schon auf FB gesehen.
> Zeig mal wacker Foddos, wenn es vorzeigbar ist.


Ja wenn man ein TT-Rad einsetzen darf, dann sollte man das auch auf jedenfall tun. Da würde man schon extrem viel Zeit verschenken im Vergleich zu einem Rennrad. Mit Bildern kann ich dienen Die Sitzposition stimmt schon im großen und ganzen, aber da ist noch einiges an Feintuning nötig. 




















Das Gewicht passt für ein Zeitfahrrad auch


----------



## Phippsy (7. September 2017)

Sehr nett. Wie bequem ist das? 
 Die Laufräder hatte ich auch schon im Auge, waren mit aber zu teuer. Kommt noch ein PM ans Rad?


----------



## maddda (7. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Sehr nett. Wie bequem ist das?
> Die Laufräder hatte ich auch schon im Auge, waren mit aber zu teuer. Kommt noch ein PM ans Rad?


Danke. Es ist bequemer als man eigentlich denken würde. Du hast halt extrem viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Wobei ich bin am RR auch eine Sattelüberhöhung im zweistelligen Bereich gewohnt.

Der LRS macht bis jetzt einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Soweit ich das nach gut 120km sagen kann.
Ist nicht ganz so bockhart wie mein 30er DT Swiss mit 24/28 Speichen... also im positiven Sinne.

Ein PM ist nicht geplant. Es wäre schön, aber budgetmässig ist es für das RAG einfach nicht drin denke ich. Habe ja eine Rolle mit PM da mache ich meine Tests drauf.


----------



## zett78 (7. September 2017)

Und jetzt noch das Lenkerband schön wickeln und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. September 2017)

Philipp hast du nicht Lust statt 8er 2er in Ahrensbök zu fahren? Lars vom Bodymed Cycle Team sucht noch einen Teampartner…

Klar…kommt ihr ohne mich im 8er aus?

Jup bekommen wir hin.

Das war der Dialog zwischen Christian und mir, der mich zum 2er in Ahrensbök brachte. Einige Zeit später sollte dann mein Gemütszustand zwischen: „Geil, dass das mit dem 2er geklappt hat“ und „Warum bin ich Idiot nicht einfach 8er gefahren“ schwanken.

Freitags machte ich mich dann auf den Weg nach Ahrensbök. 465 km Anfahrt lagen vor mir. Das Auto war bis zum Rand mit Material vollgestopft.





Nachdem wir alles aufgebaut hatten, kam auch Lars an. Wir kannten uns bis dahin noch gar nicht richtig, hatten nur vor zwei Jahren bei einem Rennen mal kurz gequatscht. Wie auch immer, wir liefen die Strecke ab und verstanden uns auf Anhieb super! Die Strecke sah mit einem mit liebe gebauten Drop richtig nach Spaß aus und ich freute mich auf das Rennen.








Dann kam abends der Regen …




Zugegeben sehr lustlos lag ich in meinem Zelt. Am Rennmorgen war alles trocken und Andre von unserem 8er und ich kochten Kaffee. Beim Frühstück fing es an zu schütten. Und zwar so richtig! Es wollte einfach nicht mehr aufhören. Nach und nach trudelten die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen ein. Insgesamt hatten wir vier Einzelstarter, einen 8er und unseren 2er am Start.

Die ganze Truppe stand mehr oder weniger betrübt unterm Pavillon herum und gaffte auf den nicht aufgebenwollenden Regen oder die Räder.




Foto by Ihr Fahrradprofi

Dann kam eine Durchsage: „Der Rennstart wird um zwei Stunden verschoben und der Trail mit dem Drop wegen Unfahrbarkeit rausgenommen.“ Es hieß also den Hintern im Campingstuhl vergraben und auf besseres Wetter warten.

Um 15 Uhr stand ich dann am Start und ging ungefähr auf Position sechs ins Rennen.




Foto by Ihr Fahrradprofi

In Runde zwei durfte ich schon auf einer flachen Geraden schieben, weil sich das Hinterrad derart mit schlimm zugesetzt hatte, dass es sich nicht mehr drehte. Jeder Anstieg kostete unendlich viel Kraft. Zum Glück wurde das Teilstück, das für meine unfreiwillige Schiebeeinlage gesorgt hatte, dann schnell rausgenommen. Der Kurs war also nur noch knapp 2 km lang. Wenigstens schüttete es nicht mehr.




Foto by Ihr Fahrradprofi

Unsere Taktik sah vor, dass jeder von uns erst einmal eine Stunde fahren sollte. Dabei hatten wir keine genaue Rundenzahl festgelegt. Ein Blick auf meinen Rechenknecht verriet mir dann, dass ich noch zwei Runden vor mir hatte. Dadurch, dass schlammbedingt noch nicht alle Passagen fahrbar waren, musste ich öfter Rennen und so riss ich mir einen Cleat von meinen Schuhen. Ohne Cleat eierte ich über meine letzte Runde und wechselte auf Lars.




Foto by Gaby

Mein zweiter Stint war dann ähnlich wie der Erste. Unsere Betreuerin Gaby war unermüdlich dabei unsere Räder nach jedem Turn sauber zu machen. An dieser Stelle: Vielen Dank dafür!!! Nach meiner zweiten Runde saß ich dann auf der Toilette, als sich plötzlich draußen ein rauschen ankündigte. Da war er. Der nächste Regenguss. Das war der Moment, als ich mir kurz überlegte, ob ich nicht einfach auf meinem Pott sitzen und bis Sonntag 13 Uhr da drinbleiben sollte. Es half alles nichts. Ich musste ja Lars ablösen und als ich wieder auf die Strecke ging, hatte der Regen zum Glück aufgehört.




Foto by Gaby

Und was lief so platzierungsmäßig? Bis jetzt war alles perfekt. Wir lagen auf Platz 1 mit zwei Runden Vorsprung. Viele Teams waren schon jetzt mit technischen Problemen ausgefallen. Hinter uns lagen Jannes und Innes vom Team Achtung Links! Von den beiden können wir in Zukunft noch viel erwarten! Die beiden sind nämlich Baujahr 2001. In dem Alter war das eine Wahnsinnsleistung. Unser 8er führte unterdessen das Feld souverän an.

So langsam ging es in die Nacht. Die Strecke wurde etwas besser fahrbar und Lars und ich drehten unsere Runden.








Fotos by Ihr Fahrradprofi

Wie immer wurde es dann ziemlich leer auf der Strecke. Gaby hatte unterdessen alle Hände voll zu tun unsere Räder nach den Stints vom Schlamm zu befreien. Gegen zwei oder drei Uhr waren alle anderen Zweier vom Rad gestiegen. Nur Lars und ich drehten noch unsere Runden. Als wir wechselten sprachen wir uns kurz ab. Der Plan war simpel. Wir wollten etwas rausnehmen, aber unseren Rhythmus weiterfahren. Eine Stunde Pause klingt eigentlich nach viel. Das reichte aber gerade so aus um ein bisschen runterzukommen, etwas zu essen und sich irgendwie für den neuen Stint aufzuraffen. Kurzum: Wir waren froh wie Bolle, als die Sonne langsam aufging.








Fotos by Ihr Fahrradprofi




Gegen 9 Uhr hatten wir einen uneinholbaren Vorsprung herausgefahren, aber wir wollten das Rennen dann auch „richtig“ zu Ende fahren. Mein Köper machte mir auf meinem letzten Stint unmissverständlich klar, dass er nicht mehr wollte. Auf meiner vorletzten Runde erblickte ich einen exorbitant großen Fliegenpilz … größenmäßig stand der den Dingern von Mariokart in nix nach. Auf meiner letzten Runde konnte ich an der Stelle natürlich keinen Fliegenpilz mehr ausmachen. Völlig fertig wechselte ich auf Lars.
















Fotos by Patrick & Ihr Fahrradprofi

Dann hieß es Siegerehrung. Doppelsieg im 8er und 2er für das Team2Beat! Yasmin und Sven gewannen die Solowertungen! Im Anschluss musste ich dann noch einmal alles was meine halluzinierenden Gehirnzellen noch hergaben zusammennehmen. Ich wollte noch etwas loswerden, bei dem auch alle Leser Berichte mitmachen können. An dieser Stelle noch ein Dankeschön an Klaus, dass ich nach der Siegerehrung ein paar Worte sagen durfte!








Fotos by Christian und Patrick




Foto by Gaby

Wie bereits angekündigt habe ich für die Saison 2018 das Race Across Germany als Solofahrer geplant: http://www.raceacrossgermany.de/ Insgesamt beläuft sich das Rennen auf 760 km, die in maximal 36 Stunden bewältigt werden müssen. Nach dem Motto _Team2Beat racing for charity…Nicht sinnlos im Kreis sondern sinnvoll geradeaus! _Im Rahmen des Rennens wird es eine Spendenaktion für die Deutsche Kinderkrebsstiftung geben https://www.kinderkrebsstiftung.de/startseite.html, die sich der Unterstützung von krebskranken Kindern und ihren Familien verschrieben hat. Gespendet werden kann pro gefahrenen Kilometer und pro volle Stunde, die ich unter der Maximalzeit bleibe. Diese Aktion ist mir persönlich ein großes Anliegen, da bei mir selbst vor zwei Jahren ein Melanom diagnostiziert und glücklicherweise früh genug entfernt wurde.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere Spender finden würde. Ein unverbindliches Formular, auf dem alle Infos zu der Aktion aufgelistet sind,  sende ich euch gerne zu. Alles was ihr tun müsst, ist eine Mail mit dem Betreff: „Charity“ an [email protected] zu schicken. Im Voraus möchte ich mich bei allen Interessenten im Namen der Kinder herzlich bedanken!

Nun zurück nach Ahrensbök. Für mich ging es dann ins Hotel in Bad Segeberg und ich feierte erst einmal den Sieg mit einer Pizza, die aufgrund meines Zustandes nur noch unscharf abgelichtet werden wollte.








Das hatte ich mir denke ich verdient. Die Nacht auf Montagg und die Rückfahrt wurde dann jedoch zur Hölle. Ich musste mir irgendwie magen- darmmäßig was eingefangen haben. Die Nacht wurde zur Qual. Ich fühlte mich hundeelend und konnte am Montag nahezu nichts essen. Der Besuch bei einer Apotheke rettete mir zumindest die Rückfahrt. Zwei Latte Macchiato waren alles, was ich zum Mittag  runterbekam. Nach einem 24h Rennen im Zweier war das offensichtlich - Achtung Wortwitz -  mehr als zu wenig. Als ich nach über 450 km zu Hause ankam, meldete ich mir erst einmal bei Lars. Im ging es ähnlich. Irgendetwas mussten wir uns bei dem Rennen eingefangen haben. Und ich hatte schon die Pizza in Verdacht …

Damit wären wir also am Ende des letzten 24h Rennens der Saison 2017 angekommen. Es ist dieses Jahr wirklich perfekt gelaufen und ich freue mich wirklich, dass es  mit dem Hattrick aus Mixed 8er am Alfsee, Solo am Nürburgring und dem 2er Herren in Ahrensbök geklappt hat. Für mich geht es noch am 1. Oktober zur letzten Etappe vom Rothaus Riderman und dann ist die Saison 2017 in den Büchern. Ein riesen Dankeschön geht natürlich an meine Eltern, an das gesamte Team2Beat, an Lars und Gaby, an das Team von Ihr Fahrradprofi und an:

https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/

Viele Grüße

Euer Philipp


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2017)

maddda schrieb:


> Das war der Moment, als ich mir kurz überlegte, ob ich nicht einfach auf meinem Pott sitzen und bis Sonntag 13 Uhr da drinbleiben sollte.


 

Die scheinen in SE ja sogar im Hotel auf dem Karl-May-Kram herumzureiten...


----------



## maddda (18. September 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die scheinen in SE ja sogar im Hotel auf dem Karl-May-Kram herumzureiten...



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Schaule (20. September 2017)

Sehr schöne Story. Und Gratulation noch!


----------



## degloe (20. September 2017)

Gratulation und schöner Bericht! 
Ist mal interessant, das Rennen mal aus ner anderen Perspektive Revue passieren zu lassen. Die Bedingungen waren ja irgendwie echt nicht schön. Wie ging es deinen Mitstreitern vom T2B nach dem Rennen? N Freund ist Magen-Darm mäßig nach dem Rennen auch fast ne Woche lang ausgefallen, bei mir hats im Magen auch kräftig rumort. Scheint wohl was im Dreck gewesen zu sein.


----------



## nils_cyclist (20. September 2017)

Ich bin in Ahrensbök mit dem team2beat gefahren und ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Magen.
Aber gehört habe ich das auch von ein paar Leuten.


----------



## larres (20. September 2017)

Ist anscheinend nicht so ungewöhnlich:
http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...ch-radrennen-ueber-schafsweide-a-1156204.html


----------



## maddda (20. September 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Story. Und Gratulation noch!



Dankeschön Das freut mich!


larres schrieb:


> Ist anscheinend nicht so ungewöhnlich:
> http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...ch-radrennen-ueber-schafsweide-a-1156204.html



Ja das gibt es immer wieder. Ist wohl auch mal bei so einer Strongman Veranstaltung vorgekommen 


degloe schrieb:


> Gratulation und schöner Bericht!
> Ist mal interessant, das Rennen mal aus ner anderen Perspektive Revue passieren zu lassen. Die Bedingungen waren ja irgendwie echt nicht schön. Wie ging es deinen Mitstreitern vom T2B nach dem Rennen? N Freund ist Magen-Darm mäßig nach dem Rennen auch fast ne Woche lang ausgefallen, bei mir hats im Magen auch kräftig rumort. Scheint wohl was im Dreck gewesen zu sein.



Dankeschön

Also ich weiß von drei Fahrern vom Team2beat die auch danach magendarmmässig krank waren...


----------



## Schaule (21. September 2017)

Ich kenne das Phänomen mit den Magen-Darm Erkrankungen auch. Teilweise verusacht durch Streckenführungen, wo unter der Woche die Leute ihre Hunde gassi führen...


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2017)

Wo zum Teufel bin ich? Diese Frage habe ich mir in den letzten Wochen beim Aufwachen relativ oft gestellt. Mit zwei Wohnsitzen und Radsport kann man da schon einmal durcheinander kommen. Meschede? Wermelskirchen? Hotelbett? Oder doch Zelt? Sicher war nur Planet Erde. Auch für das letzte Rennen der Saison sollten noch mal viele Kilometer mit dem Auto abgerissen werden. Eigentlich hatte ich geplant alle drei Etappen des Rothaus Ridermans zu fahren. Leider machte mir das Studium einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ein Blockseminar freitags nachmittags und samstags morgens wurde noch vor dem eigentlichen Vorlesungsbeginn anberaumt. So musste dann die Saison umgeplant werden. Deshalb bin - ich wie hier zu lesen war die 24h von Ahrensbök - gefahren und habe dann das Straßenrennen vom Rothaus Riderman am Sonntag als Saisonabschluss mitgenommen.

Samstags Mittag gegen 13 Uhr hatte ich dann auch endlich frei, kramte meine Sachen zusammen und fuhr die 120 km nach Wermelskirchen. Von dort aus sollte es dann mit meinem Vater in den Schwarzwald gehen. Das hieß noch einmal knappe 500 km.





Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich dann nicht wirklich gemütlich. Es regnete unaufhörlich. Einige Staus sorgten dafür, dass wir erst gegen 22 Uhr in Bad Dürrheim ankamen und tot in die Hotelbetten fielen.












Am Renntag bestätigte sich der gute Wetterbericht, dem wir bedingt durch den sintflutartigen Regen bei der Anreise, nicht getraut hatten.
















Bei der Startnummernausgabe trafen wir dann noch unsere Teamkollegen Julia und Dieter und sinnierten über die anstehenden 87 km und 1112 hm.








Im Rahmen des Rennens sollten auch die Weltmeisterschaften der Journalisten ausgetragen werden. Dementsprechend stellte ich mich auf ein schnelles Rennen ein. Die Journalisten sollen 2 Minuten vor dem eigentlichen Rennstart auf die Strecke gehen. Dann sollten wir folgen. Ich stand am Ende des ersten Startblocks, was sich einige Kilometer später als Glücksfall erweisen sollte.









Nach dem Startschuss ging es im Zickzack durch Bad Dürrheim und dann auf eine relativ steil ansteigende, breit ausgebaute Bundesstraße. Hier wurde die erste Selektion vorgenommen. Auf der großen Scheibe versuchte ich den Postabgang nicht zu verpassen. Mit einem höllischen Tempo ging es nun über kleinere Wirtschaftswege. Das Peloton war wie eine Perlenkette in die Länge gezogen und auf den Flachstücken fiel die Geschwindigkeit kaum unter die 50 Klamotten.

Bei Kilometer 20 hatten wir gerade eine Überführung passiert und rasten auf einer leicht abschüssigen Landstraße dahin. Ich war durch die Überführung etwas überrumpelt worden und deshalb und aufgrund meiner Startposition weiter hinten im Feld, als es krachte. Massensturz. Die gut ausgebaute Straße war komplett dicht. Und ich eierte mit Schritttempo durch die derangierten Fahrer und Räder. Die Spitze war weg und ich machte mich mit drei anderen Fahrern an die Nachführarbeit. Als ich vorne meine Ablösung fuhr, und versuchte den Anschluss an die nächsten Gruppen herzustellen, merkte ich, dass die Jungs hinten rausgefallen waren. Ich hing alleine im Wind und es kostete enorm viel Kraft. In einer längeren Abfahrt konnte ich dann auf einen anderen Fahrer auffahren. Nun zu zweit und später zu dritt machten wir zusammen Meter.








Bei Kilometer 38 kam dann der einzige „richtige“ Berg des Rennens. Ich begann mich ziemlich gut zu fühlen, kettete mit 36/28 meine kleinste Übersetzung und Kurbelte wie ich es aus dem Sauerland gewohnt war das Ding so schnell wie möglich hoch. Meine beiden Mitstreiter konnten mir nicht folgen und ich hoffte, dass ich nach dem Berg andere Begleiter finden würde. Schließlich hatte ich im Aufstieg weitere Fahrer eingeholt. Doch nach der Kuppe und der anschließenden Abfahrt war ich erneut allein auf weiter Flur. Auf einer flachen Landstraße versuchte ich alleine draufzudrücken und eine größere Gruppe einzuholen. Das Unterfangen war von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt. Philipp allein gegen den Rest der Welt. Nach knapp 10 Kilometern Soloritt wurde ich von einem extrem großen Peloton eingeholt. Hinter dem Anstieg hatte sich anscheinend alles wieder zusammengeschlossen.




Ich wusste wegen des Massensturzes zu Anfang, dass die Spitze für uns uneinholbar sein musste und ich hatte mich im Wind schon ziemlich aufgerieben und so beschloss ich zu versuchen irgendwie im großen Peloton ins Ziel zu kommen. Ein oder zwei steile Rampen sorgten noch dafür, dass einige abreißen lassen mussten. Ich hielt mich immer im letzten Drittel des großen Feldes auf und versuchte noch so gut es geht mitzufahren.

Dann ging es eine letzte steile Abfahrt hinunter. Das Garmin zeigte noch einmal knapp 80 Sachen an. Jetzt konnte ich die letzten Minuten der Saison 2017 genießen und war dankbar die insgesamt über 61 Rennstunden unverletzt überstanden zu haben. Am Ende des Pelotons rollte ich mit einem Durchschnitt von immerhin 36,5 km/h ins Ziel.
















Das machte Platz 231 von 725. Dafür, dass das Rennen für mich eigentlich viel zu kurz war, war ich ganz zufrieden.




Am Ende quatschten wir dann noch gemütlich über die gelungene Saison und machten uns auf die Rückfahrt … wieder 500 km. So langsam kann ich die selbstfahrenden Autos kaum noch abwarten.

Das war es dann von meiner Seite aus, was Rennen in dieser Saison Betrifft. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen Lesern bedanken und euch fragen, ob ihr noch irgendwelche speziellen Wünsche habt, was Rennberichte oder Sonstiges angeht???

Ein riesen Dankeschön geht natürlich an meine Eltern, an das gesamte Team2Beat und an:

https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/ https://www.facebook.com/mytinysun.home/ https://www.facebook.com/bioracerbelgium/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (8. Oktober 2017)

maddda schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen Lesern bedanken und euch fragen, ob ihr noch irgendwelche speziellen Wünsche habt, was Rennberichte oder Sonstiges angeht???


Genau so weiter machen, dann passt das schon!


----------



## zweikreise (8. Oktober 2017)

Toller Bericht 
Beim Lesen ist man wieder live dabei.


----------



## maui400 (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke für Deine spannenden Berichte dieses Jahr! 
Sieht Dein Rennkalender im kommenden Jahr auch die Marathon DM in Kirchzarten vor?


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Genau so weiter machen, dann passt das schon!


Das bekomme ich hin



zweikreise schrieb:


> Toller Bericht
> Beim Lesen ist man wieder live dabei.


Dankeschön!!!



maui400 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine spannenden Berichte dieses Jahr!
> Sieht Dein Rennkalender im kommenden Jahr auch die Marathon DM in Kirchzarten vor?


Freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat!

Die DM steht nicht auf dem Kalender für nächstes Jahr. Am ersten Juniwochenende ist das Race Across Germany und die DM ist am 17.6. Da ist der Abstand zu klein um eine vernünftige Form für die DM hinzubekommen. Nach einer Ultradistanz braucht der Körper etwas um wieder auf ein ordentliches Niveau zu kommen.

Dieses Jahr bin ich drei Wochen nach Rad am Ring eine Marathon Langstrecke gefahren. Das ging ganz ordentlich ist aber nicht unbedingt die Form, mit der man bei einer DM am Start stehen möchte. 2015 bin ich ja DM in Saalhausen gefahren und weiß was man da mindestens bringen muss. Da muss man einfach realistisch sein... 

Also Rennen drei Wochen nach RAG ja, aber keine DM


----------



## maui400 (9. Oktober 2017)

Macht Sinn. Aber schade, da wären wir uns evtl. über den Weg gelaufen.(Hab allerdings keine DM-Ambitionen ;-) ).
Bin auf jeden Fall dann auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Oktober 2017)

Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Dankeschön für den Bericht.

Als Mountainbiker schon fast Profi, hast Du hier warscheinlich ein paar Taktikfehler begangen, als Du dich alleine leergefahren hast.
Trotzdem eine starke Leistung.

Genieße den Winter!


----------



## Schaule (10. Oktober 2017)

Mein allergrößter Respekt vor der Leistung. Erhol dich schön. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Beiträge!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2017)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder ein dickes Dankeschön für den Bericht.
> 
> Als Mountainbiker schon fast Profi, hast Du hier warscheinlich ein paar Taktikfehler begangen, als Du dich alleine leergefahren hast.
> Trotzdem eine starke Leistung.
> ...


Danke!

Kann sein der massensturz hat halt eh alles kaputt gemacht. Da konnte man dann auch mal einen auf Ausreißer machen 



Schaule schrieb:


> Mein allergrößter Respekt vor der Leistung. Erhol dich schön. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Beiträge!


Dankeschön


----------



## seblubb (13. Oktober 2017)

maddda schrieb:


> Da konnte man dann auch mal einen auf Ausreißer machen


War das nicht die einzige Option in der Situation? Allerdings denke ich auch nach jeder Ampel ein Sprintrennen fahren zu müssen 

Und logischerweise größten Respekt für deine Leistungen und ich bewundere deine Disziplin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> War das nicht die einzige Option in der Situation? Allerdings denke ich auch nach jeder Ampel ein Sprintrennen fahren zu müssen
> 
> Und logischerweise größten Respekt für deine Leistungen und ich bewundere deine Disziplin!


Für mich war es die einzige Option... wenn keiner die Lücke zufahren will muss man halt draufdrücken


Danke Dir


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn es Winter ist, gibt es dieses Wochenende was von mir zu lesen... aber an anderer Stelle.

Sponser hat mir einen eigenen Blogeintrag gewidmet, wo ich Tipps zur Ernährung im Ultracycling gebe und das Pic of the month gab es obendrauf 

Viel Spaß beim lesen: http://www.sportfood4you.ch/2017/12/ultracycling-ernaehrungtipps-von-philipp-mader/#more-19416


----------



## seblubb (6. Mai 2018)

Geht es hier dieses Jahr weiter? Steht dein Plan für RAG noch?


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Geht es hier dieses Jahr weiter? Steht dein Plan für RAG noch?


Guten Morgen!

Ja es geht dieses Jahr weiter! Der erste Rennbericht wird wohl morgen kommen  
Und ja RAG wird gefahren


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2018)

Ein herzerfrischendes WILLKOMMEN AUS DER OFFSEASON! Der alljährliche Rennwahnsinn hat wieder angefangen und wieder gibt es Rennberichte direkt aus dem Peloton. Zugegeben diese Saison wird etwas anders laufen als in den Vorjahren. Wie die meisten von Euch wissen, steht vom 1.6-2.6 das Race Across Germany für mich an. Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: Das Ganze läuft relativ einfach:

 780 km Einzelzeitfahren von Aachen nach Görlitz

 Nonstop

 Solo

 Kein Windschatten erlaubt

 Mit Begleitfahrzeug


Und warum läuft es dann diese Saison anders? Es wird natürlich wieder Rennberichte geben und selbstverständlich einen extrem Großen vom RAG, aber bedingt durch das RAG werde ich diese Saison weniger Rennen fahren. Die komplette Vorbereitung hat sich also etwas anders gestaltet als in den Jahren zuvor. In einer Saison unterteile ich die Rennen in Trainingsrennen, Rennen mit höchster Priorität und Rennen, die irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Bis jetzt lagen die Saisonhighlights immer um den Juli herum. Das wären dann beispielsweise die 24 h am Nürburgring. Nun das RAG liegt also mit dem 1.6 viel früher als meine gewöhnlichen Wettkämpfe, wo wirklich etwas gehen soll.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich immer Anfang der Saison Marathon Mittelstrecken genutzt um „reinzukommen“, bin dann auf die Marathon-Langstrecken umgestiegen und habe zur Mitte der Saison auf die Ultradistanz umgesattelt. Dieses Jahr lag der Fokus in der Vorbereitung natürlich auf dem RAG und so wurden schon im Februar Einheiten um die 6-8 h gerissen. Die Herausforderung ist also am 1.6 top vorbereitet auf die Ultradistanz zu gehen, sich dann möglichst gut zu erholen um ende Juli den zweiten Peak für die 24 h am Nürburgring zu setzen.




Um das hinzubekommen, kann ich natürlich nicht so viele Marathonrennen fahren wie in den Jahren zuvor. Die Regeneration nach dem RAG wird nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ihre Zeit brauchen. Ich schätze, dass ich nach vier Wochen wieder eine adäquate Rennform aus dem was dann vom Kadaver noch über ist, herausquetschen kann.

Und wie sah und sieht der Plan nun vor dem RAG aus? Für die Rennhärte entschied ich mich Mitte April für ein Zeitfahrtraining beim RC-Schmitter. 16,6 km gegen die Uhr standen an. Zugegeben für einen Ultradistanzler ist das nahezu eine fahrt zu Bäcker, aber es ging einfach darum, sich wieder an den selbstbezogenen Sadismus zu gewöhnen.




Photo by https://www.facebook.com/challenge-magazincom-174424072584972/

Mein Lauf lief (höhö) eigentlich ziemlich gut. Natürlich starb ich bis zur Wendemarke auf der Hälfte 1000 Tode und der Wind war gnadenlos, aber zurück gaben die Beine dann ordentlich was her.




Photo by https://www.facebook.com/challenge-magazincom-174424072584972/

Ende April ging es dann mit nahezu dem kompletten Team2Beat zur Marathon Mittelstrecke nach Sundern.
















Mittelstrecke??? Philipp??? Du fährst Mittelstrecke??? Zugegeben die Frage wurde mir am Morgen des Rennens verdammt oft gestellt. Das Ganze mag auf den ersten und vielleicht zweiten Blick komisch klingen, gehört aber alles zu meinem Schlachtplan. Für das erste MTB-Rennen wäre eine Marathon Langstrecke extrem hart und die Belastung ist auch komplett anders als auf der Ultradistanz. Mit ca. 5 Wochen bis zum Tag X wollte ich dieses Risiko nicht eingehen. Die Regenerationszeit ist nach einer Langstrecke natürlich länger als auf einer Mittelstrecke und mein Plan sah, vor Anfang Mai noch mehrere lange Einheiten einzuschieben. Kurz: Trainingsplan und verlängerte Kadaverregenerationszeit wären kollidiert. Also fiel die Wahl auf die 55 km mit ca. 1250 hm. Das Ziel war wieder das gleiche wie beim Einzelzeitfahren: Üben sich zu quälen. Komischerweise muss man das jede Saison ein bisschen neu lernen.




Der Start gestaltete sich wie alle Starts zum Saisonanfang. Mittlerweile bin ich davon überzeugt, dass das Peloton ein lebendiges Viech ist. Und dieses Viech ist in den ersten Wochen der Saison verdammt nervös…vermutlich hat es zu der Zeit Läuse oder die Krätze. Einfach jeder Fahrer fährt mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, die Abstände zwischen den Fahrern sind dann immer viel enger, Reifen berühren sich, und auch wenn man wie ich aus dem ersten Block starten durfte, muss man um jede Position kämpfen.




Da hing ich also nun auf den ersten sieben Kilometern Straße und eierte irgendwo innerhalb der ersten 30 Fahrer rum. Kurz bevor es ins Gelände ging, war ich etwas  eingebaut und musste am ersten Anstieg zwischenzeitlich von der Ideallinie weg und durch das Gras nebenan fahren, um weiter nach vorne zu kommen. Ich brannte also die ersten Streichhölzer ab, fand mich aber in einer tollen Gruppe wieder.












Die Strecke machte ordentlich Spaß. Sie war etwas technischer als in den Vorjahren, zugegeben immer noch sehr einfach, aber deutlich langsamer.








Ein kleiner Fahrfehler von mir provozierte bei Kilometer 20 einen Kettenabwurf. Das war aber auch das Einzige, das schieflief. Ansonsten wurde die Form während des Rennens immer besser.




Ich konnte in meiner Gruppe gut mitfahren und circa 15 km vor dem Ziel konnte ich vorne herausfahren.








Mit einer 2:13 rollte ich dann durch den SKS-Zielbogen.








Das reichte für Platz 8 in der Eliteklasse und Platz 17 gesamt.




Podestmäßig hielt Till für unser Team die Fahne hoch. Er landete auf Platz 3 in der U19 Klasse und einem tollen 58 Gesamtrang!

Nun heißt es für mich all eyes on RAG. Der nächste Bericht kommt dann also irgendwann Anfang Juni…je nachdem, wie lange mein Kadaver braucht, um wieder klarzukommen. Den Rennbericht wird es, wenn alles klappt, als PDF zum Download geben. Das ist dem Grund geschuldet, dass der Bericht exorbitant größer wird als die anderen und nicht nur auf MTB-News erscheinen wird. Geplant ist viel zur Vorbereitung und zum Drumherum schreiben, damit auch keine Fragen offenbleiben. Also bekommt Ihr eine „Minizeitschrift“. Und nein dafür muss dann keiner etwas zahlen!

Aber wo wir bei bezahlen sind…Ich mache ja bekanntlich eine Spendenaktion für die deutsche Kinderkrebsstiftung im Rahmen des RAG. Allen Interessierten schicke ich gerne ganz unverbindlich ein Spendenformular per Mail oder PN.

Bis dahin, euer Philipp!

Ein großes Dankeschön geht natürlich wieder an:
https://www.facebook.com/sponsersportfood/
https://www.facebook.com/BioracerShowroomNrw/


----------



## Flanschbob (10. Mai 2018)

wie muss man sich so eine 200km tour mit fast 7h fahrtzeit vorstellen? bist du da zu einem zeitpunkt 100km von zu hause weg oder hast du eine geeignete rundstrecke, auf der du mehrere runden auf guten wegen ohne verkehr fahren kannst? machst du das alleine und hast alles trinken und essen mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2018)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> wie muss man sich so eine 200km tour mit fast 7h fahrtzeit vorstellen? bist du da zu einem zeitpunkt 100km von zu hause weg oder hast du eine geeignete rundstrecke, auf der du mehrere runden auf guten wegen ohne verkehr fahren kannst? machst du das alleine und hast alles trinken und essen mit?


Knapp 7h kann man auch ganz gut mit Rucksack oder vollen Rückentaschen  überbrücken. Aber dieses Jar bin ich teilweise 6-8h Einheiten auf der Panzerstrasse in Köln gefahren. Quasi das Einzelzeitfahren aus dem Bericht und dann so oft die 16,6 km bis 8h voll waren. Auto steht dann aufm Parkplatz am Start und da kommt man dann alle 30min vorbei. Bevor die Frage kommt: Ja ich hab nen rostigen Nagel im Kopp

Jup größtenteils trainiere ich alleine.


----------



## Armout (10. Mai 2018)

Welche panzerstraße in Köln meinst du den?
Hinten in longerich?
Wie immer ein cooler Bericht 
Vielen Dank fürs teilhaben


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2018)

Armout schrieb:


> Welche panzerstraße in Köln meinst du den?
> Hinten in longerich?
> Wie immer ein cooler Bericht
> Vielen Dank fürs teilhaben



Offiziell heißt die "Alte Kölner Straße"... ist direkt hinterm Flughafen. Hier der Link zum Zeitfahrtraining vom RC-Schmitter: http://www.rc-schmitter.de/Zeitfahrtraining.htm

Gern geschehen! Das freut mich


----------



## Armout (10. Mai 2018)

Ah falsche Rheinseite
Da kenn ich mich nicht aus 
Fahre nur Richtung Eifel und zurück 

Ich bewundere deine Ausdauer 
8 Stunden auf dem Rad 

Hut ab


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2018)

Armout schrieb:


> Ah falsche Rheinseite
> Da kenn ich mich nicht aus
> Fahre nur Richtung Eifel und zurück
> 
> ...



Kenne mich genau auf der anderen Seite aus ...(im Bergischen)

Danke!

Ist auch ziemlich viel Aufwand gewesen ein Zeitfahrrad Ultradistanztauglich zu machen. So ein Ironman hat ja 180 km Radstrecke... beim RAG sind es 780... da mussten schon einige Abstimmungsfahrten gemacht werden. Deshalb auch so früh im Jahr so lange Einheiten.


----------



## Armout (10. Mai 2018)

Im bergischen soll es ja auch richtig schöne längere Strecken geben 
Aber 180 km und 780km sind natürlich auch mal Hausnummer. 

Ich Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Bericht 

In dem Sinne
Starke Beine und viel Kraft


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2018)

Ja da gibt es einiges. Rund um Köln geht nicht umsonst durchs Bergische!


Danke Dir! Werde mir Mühe geben!


----------



## zweikreise (12. Mai 2018)

maddda schrieb:


> Ein herzerfrischendes WILLKOMMEN AUS DER OFFSEASON! Der alljährliche Rennwahnsinn hat wieder angefangen und wieder gibt es Rennberichte direkt aus dem Peloton. Zugegeben diese Saison wird etwas anders laufen als in den Vorjahren. Wie die meisten von Euch wissen, steht vom 1.6-2.6 das Race Across Germany für mich an. Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: Das Ganze läuft relativ einfach:
> 
> 780 km Einzelzeitfahren von Aachen nach Görlitz
> 
> ...




Es ist wirklich schade, dass ich in Sundern nicht dabe sein konnte. Toller Bericht..

Ich freu mich schon auf das RAG....


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2018)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade, dass ich in Sundern nicht dabe sein konnte. Toller Bericht..
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf das RAG....


Dankeschön

Ja nächstes Jahr wieder!

Für alle, die es nicht wissen: @zweikreise ist mein Vater und wird das RAG mitbetreuen Ohne den geht hier garnix


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2018)

Moin Leute!

Am Freitag heißt es für mich RaceAcrossGermany! 

Verfolgen könnt Ihr die Zwischenstände unter: http://www.raceacrossgermany.de/

Weitere Infos und Posts zum Rennen unter: https://www.facebook.com/philipp.mader.14 https://www.instagram.com/philipp_mader/

Übrigens: Habe permanent Funk zum Begleitfahrzeut und die Jungs können mir, falls Ihr etwas schreibt vorlesen! Gerade wenn das Rennen schon länger läuft und es hart wird, wirken aufbauende Worte wunder! Ich würde mich freuen Ob Faceboook oder Forum ist dabei egal Auf Strava wird ca. alle 6h  hochgeladen (wenn das mit Internet überall klappt).

PS: Wäre noch super, wenn sich der ein oder andere Spender für die Kinderkrebsstiftung finden würde Alle Infos dazu:
https://www.fotostudio-mader.de/über-mich/aktuelles/rag/


Viele Grüße

Euer Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maui400 (30. Mai 2018)

Alles Gute beim Rennen Philipp! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Alles Gute beim Rennen Philipp! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


Danke Dir! Bin auch schon aufgeregt


----------



## maui400 (30. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich mir sicher! Aber ich denke Du wirst einen super Job machen.


----------



## Armout (30. Mai 2018)

Viel Erfolg und mögen deine Beine mit dir sein


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2018)

Armout schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und mögen deine Beine mit dir sein


Danke


maui400 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir sicher! Aber ich denke Du wirst einen super Job machen.


Ich hoffe! Drück mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter


----------



## seblubb (31. Mai 2018)

Viel Erfolg und starken Kopf!


----------



## granni72 (1. Juni 2018)

Viel Erfolg und vor allem unfallfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Juni 2018)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.
So wie ich Dich kenne wirst Du das mit einem super Ergebnis durchziehen!


----------



## maui400 (1. Juni 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/philipp.mader.14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_B. (2. Juni 2018)

Jetzt nur noch 1/3 bis zum Zielsprint Bravo


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2018)

Viel Erfolg, Philipp!


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2018)

Moin Jungs ich wollte kurz ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Es hat geklappt! 780km und 7800hm von Aachen nach Görtlitz in 34:04. Bin grad enorm Platt und irgendwie nicht mehr ganz zurechnungsfähig.  Anbei ein kleiner vorgeschmack in Bildern auf den Rennbericht...


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Juni 2018)

STARK!


----------



## Schwitte (4. Juni 2018)

Erstmal vorab einen fetten Glückwunsch!
Macht Vorfreude auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## maui400 (4. Juni 2018)

Siehst irgendwie mitgenommen aus.  Aber echt unglaublich! Ich kann Deinen Bericht kaum erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (4. Juni 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Siehst irgendwie mitgenommen aus


Kann man gar nicht nachvollziehen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Armout (4. Juni 2018)

Einfach nur mega gut 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Und jetzt ruh dich aus


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> STARK!





Schwitte schrieb:


> Erstmal vorab einen fetten Glückwunsch!
> Macht Vorfreude auf deinen Bericht.





maui400 schrieb:


> Siehst irgendwie mitgenommen aus.  Aber echt unglaublich! Ich kann Deinen Bericht kaum erwarten.





seblubb schrieb:


> Kann man gar nicht nachvollziehen, nicht wahr?





Armout schrieb:


> Einfach nur mega gut
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Und jetzt ruh dich aus



Vielen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!! So langsam kommt mein Köper wieder halbwegs "bei"
Ich denke der Rennbericht kommt am Sonntag, bin am Wochenende als Betreuer am Alfsee 

Habe Euch mal die Datenauswertung hochgeladen. Dachte das ist für den ein oder anderen interessant. Sowas sieht man ja nicht alle Tage: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d57vse8comf33jp/Auswertung.xlsx?dl=0 (Kann jeder der den Link hat herunterladen und anschauen)


----------



## beneh (6. Juni 2018)

Sehr interessant, danke. 

HF-Schnitt von 72 bei Runde 26? Was war da denn los? 
Trittfrequenz, Distanz und Pace unterscheiden sich ja nicht großartig von den anderen Werten.


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2018)

beneh schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, danke.
> 
> HF-Schnitt von 72 bei Runde 26? Was war da denn los?
> Trittfrequenz, Distanz und Pace unterscheiden sich ja nicht großartig von den anderen Werten.


Gern geschehen 

Keine Ahnung was da los war
Das kann auch mal nen verrutschter Brustgurt oder so sein oder ne Fehlmessung weil was gestört hat.


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2018)

So Jungs sitze grad am Alfsee und spiele Betreuer für unser Team... Nebenbei habe ich für Euch eine Kleinigkeit fertig gemacht

Viel Spaß

https://www.dropbox.com/s/digq5du5xw45dsn/Rennbericht.pdf?dl=0


----------



## seblubb (9. Juni 2018)

Klasse Bericht! Bekomme dabei auch immer Lust auf "was längeres" aber die Einschränkungen, die du beschreibst (finanziell und zeitlich) sind zum Glück (noch) abschreckend genug 

War deine Trittfrequenz zum Schluss mit Absicht so tief, war das Erschöpfung oder üblich für Ultradistanzen?


----------



## dagex (10. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht... Ich freue mich schon darauf, ihn nach meiner Sonntagsausfahrt heute bei einem Bier auf dem Balkon zu lesen


----------



## Armout (10. Juni 2018)

So jetzt den kompletten Bericht mal durch gelesen

Meine einzige Frage 

Was stimmt mit dir nicht? 
Danke für den echt ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht! Bekomme dabei auch immer Lust auf "was längeres" aber die Einschränkungen, die du beschreibst (finanziell und zeitlich) sind zum Glück (noch) abschreckend genug
> 
> War deine Trittfrequenz zum Schluss mit Absicht so tief, war das Erschöpfung oder üblich für Ultradistanzen?


Dankeschön!!!
Fang lieber nicht damit an... das macht süchtig 

Dass die Trittfrequenz runter geht ist auf der Ultradistanz normal. Wobei ich generell eine relativ hohe Trittfrequenz fahre. Auch wenn sie dann runter geht isse noch halbwegs ok.



dagex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht... Ich freue mich schon darauf, ihn nach meiner Sonntagsausfahrt heute bei einem Bier auf dem Balkon zu lesen



Wünsche viel Spaß dabei! Genieß die Ausfahrt


Armout schrieb:


> So jetzt den kompletten Bericht mal durch gelesen
> 
> Meine einzige Frage
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen!!!

Keine Ahnung, was mit mir nicht stimmtHab mal drüber nachgedacht „normal“ zu werden, aber iwe ist mir das zu langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moon-rider (11. Juni 2018)

Sau geil maddda, höchster Respekt! 

Hab gestern schon angefangen zu lesen, gönne mir den Rest heute Abend, da kann der Feierabend kommen...


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2018)

moon-rider schrieb:


> Sau geil maddda, höchster Respekt!
> 
> Hab gestern schon angefangen zu lesen, gönne mir den Rest heute Abend, da kann der Feierabend kommen...



Danke Dir

Dann wünsche ich schomma einen schönen Feierabend


----------



## Timsky (12. Juni 2018)

Klasse Bericht, ich ziehe den Hut vor deiner Leistung!
Wenn man seinen Lebenswandel so dem großen Ziel anpasst, ist schon eine Menge Disziplin und Willensstärke gefragt. Respekt und Anerkennung!

Was wünscht du dir denn für deine sportliche Zunkunft?
Auf deinem Leistungsniveau gäbe es doch sicherlich einige Radsportteams, die dich gerne in ihren Reihen wissen würden.


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2018)

Timsky schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht, ich ziehe den Hut vor deiner Leistung!
> Wenn man seinen Lebenswandel so dem großen Ziel anpasst, ist schon eine Menge Disziplin und Willensstärke gefragt. Respekt und Anerkennung!
> 
> Was wünscht du dir denn für deine sportliche Zunkunft?
> Auf deinem Leistungsniveau gäbe es doch sicherlich einige Radsportteams, die dich gerne in ihren Reihen wissen würden.



Dankeschön!

Es freut mich, dass dir der Bericht gefällt

In Sachen Zukunft würde ich natürlich gerne auf dem Niveau weiterfahren. Mal sehen vielleicht möchte mich ja nach dem Master ein Unternehmen aus der Radbranche haben. Das wäre natürlich ein Traum.

Bezüglich Team bin ich beim Team2Beat absolut glücklich Bin seit der Gründung dabei und für mich ist es die beste Truppe, die man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## Saprobie (12. Juni 2018)

Hey Philipp,
sehr schöner Bericht von dir.
Falls du mal wieder eine Ultradistanz brauchst und auf die Einzelzeitfahrt verzichten willst wäre das doch was für dich: 
http://www.elbspitze.de/index.php
Der Start ist dann auch im dunklen Osten.


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2018)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Hey Philipp,
> sehr schöner Bericht von dir.
> Falls du mal wieder eine Ultradistanz brauchst und auf die Einzelzeitfahrt verzichten willst wäre das doch was für dich:
> http://www.elbspitze.de/index.php
> Der Start ist dann auch im dunklen Osten.



Dankeschön

Werde es mir merken!  Danke Dir!


----------



## PurpleSunrise (27. Juni 2018)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder woher ich die Trikots kannte, die ich am Wochenende in Chemnitz beim Heavy24 gesehen habe.
Euch schon paar mal gesehen, auch in Duisburg 2017, iwann muss ich mal für paar Minuten anhalten oder nebenher "heizen" 

Ich mag Deine Berichte, aber wie auch schon geschrieben, steht und fällt alles immer wieder mit den Betreuern und der Vorbereitung. Musste ich mal wieder schmerzlich am Wochenende erfahren


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2018)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder woher ich die Trikots kannte, die ich am Wochenende in Chemnitz beim Heavy24 gesehen habe.


Das war dann wohl ich - bin öfter mal in pink gefahren. Nächstes Mal einfach anquatschen, wir beißen nicht!


----------



## PurpleSunrise (28. Juni 2018)

Ja wenn ich euch nicht erst auf der Strecke sehe und ich hoffentlich wieder nen Solo Startplatz bekomme, dann super gerne. Mal mit Profis Quatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2018)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl ich - bin öfter mal in pink gefahren. Nächstes Mal einfach anquatschen, wir beißen nicht!


Es ist auch noch ein Herren-2er in T2B-Trikots gefahren. Auf der Melde-/Ergebnisliste steht allerdings kein Team2Beat.


----------



## nils_cyclist (28. Juni 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es ist auch noch ein Herren-2er in T2B-Trikots gefahren. Auf der Melde-/Ergebnisliste steht allerdings kein Team2Beat.


Das waren zwei Kollegen aus dem Bodymed Cycleteam, die fahren aber auch in Teilzeit für das team2beat ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2018)

Ich wusste nicht, dass die beiden (G. & L.) auch T2B Trikots haben. Habs selbst auch nicht auf der Strecke gesehen - vielleicht einfach zugeschlammt


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2018)

Standen aber in unserer Nähe.


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2018)

Moin Leute. Sorry, dass ich mich so spät erst melde... habe momentan mal wieder Prüfungsphase 

Es gibt tolle Neuigkeiten! Die Spenden für die deutsche Kinderkrebsstiftung sind zusammengezählt. Es sind 1010 € zusammengekommen




PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder woher ich die Trikots kannte, die ich am Wochenende in Chemnitz beim Heavy24 gesehen habe.
> Euch schon paar mal gesehen, auch in Duisburg 2017, iwann muss ich mal für paar Minuten anhalten oder nebenher "heizen"
> 
> Ich mag Deine Berichte, aber wie auch schon geschrieben, steht und fällt alles immer wieder mit den Betreuern und der Vorbereitung. Musste ich mal wieder schmerzlich am Wochenende erfahren



Danke Dir Ja eigentlich ist das Rennen schon zu 90% entschieden, wenn alle am Start stehen. Von den Betreuern und der Vorbereitung hängt einfach nahezu alles ab. Das ist eben das was man im Vorfeld kontrollieren kann und das sollte man so gut wie möglich. Gibt auf der Ultradistanz schon genug was sonst noch schiefgehen kann

Wie @Crimson_ schon geschrieben hat, einfach anquatschen Bei Rad am Ring bin ich mal wieder Solo am Start und die Woche drauf sind wir in Duisburg... da betreue ich und werde dann wieder hart damit beschäftigt sein dummes Zeug zu reden


----------



## Armout (17. Juli 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den erfahrenen Spenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PurpleSunrise (17. Juli 2018)

Super mit den Spenden, das ist immer nötig.

Sehr schön, dann sehen wir uns Rad am Ring. Spätestens in der Startaufstellung. Wobei Du wohl eher weiter vorne stehen wirst


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2018)

Armout schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den erfahrenen Spenden.


Dankeschön


PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Super mit den Spenden, das ist immer nötig.
> 
> Sehr schön, dann sehen wir uns Rad am Ring. Spätestens in der Startaufstellung. Wobei Du wohl eher weiter vorne stehen wirst



Ja auf jeden Fall! Ist einfach wichtig Die Kinder machen schon so oder so genug durch. Wenn dann auch noch Geld für die Forschung oder einfach auch eine Auszeit nach einer Chemotherapie fehlt, dann ist das wirklich nicht toll

Super! Bin ab Freitag da... wenn du mich siehst, einfach anquatschenBin ja schwer zu übersehen

Hab gestern erstmal das Rennvelo fürn Ring fertig gemacht Heute bekommts noch nen neuen Reifen am HR und dann isses denke ich startklar


----------



## PurpleSunrise (18. Juli 2018)

Jepp ich bin auch ab Freitag da, allerdings bei den Rennradlern (vom Verein) untergbracht. Aber man wird sich schon finden, freue mich auf jeden fall.

Sehr leckeres Bike.

Ja neue Reifen kommen auch noch drauf, haben ganz schön gelitten beim Heavy24 und dann sollte alles passen.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2018)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Jepp ich bin auch ab Freitag da, allerdings bei den Rennradlern (vom Verein) untergbracht. Aber man wird sich schon finden, freue mich auf jeden fall.
> 
> Sehr leckeres Bike.
> 
> Ja neue Reifen kommen auch noch drauf, haben ganz schön gelitten beim Heavy24 und dann sollte alles passen.


Heavy war mal wieder wirklich heavy hab ich gehört

Mein Vater hat auch wieder ein Rennrad Spaß 8 er aufgestellt. Die versorgen mich mit. Wir sind dann da wo MTB und RR Strecke sich treffen. Parzelle D40


----------



## PurpleSunrise (18. Juli 2018)

Sehr gut, ist notiert.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2018)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ist notiert.


Wenn ich den Lageplan richtig gelesen habe, dann ist das nach der Kurve am Ende der Startzielgerade


----------



## maddda (26. Juli 2018)

Moin!

Ab morgen gehts für mich zum Nürburgring! Wieder MTB Solo. Ihr könnt mich in Parzelle D040 morgen Nachmittag finden Könnt einfach mal Hallo sagen, wenn ihr da seid und Bock habtBeisse auch net und Kaffee gibts auch


----------



## nils_cyclist (27. Juli 2018)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ab morgen gehts für mich zum Nürburgring! Wieder MTB Solo. Ihr könnt mich in Parzelle D040 morgen Nachmittag finden Könnt einfach mal Hallo sagen, wenn ihr da seid und Bock habtBeisse auch net und Kaffee gibts auch



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!


Dankeschön


----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> +1


Danke Dir


----------



## Schwitte (27. Juli 2018)

Auch von mir ein gutes Gelingen!
Wetter kühlt sich zum Glück am Wochenende etwas ab.
Hoffentlich kein Gewitter, nur ein bisschen Niesel zum kühlen.


----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein gutes Gelingen!
> Wetter kühlt sich zum Glück am Wochenende etwas ab.
> Hoffentlich kein Gewitter, nur ein bisschen Niesel zum kühlen.


Danke

Ja mal schauen. Gegen etwas kühleres Wetter hätte ich auch nix. 

Auf den Wetterbericht kann aber man in der Eifel ohnehin nix geben. Hab da schon alle vier Jahreszeiten innerhalb von 24 Stunden erlebt ... Orkan inklusive


----------



## PurpleSunrise (29. Juli 2018)

Aufgrud des großen Waldbrandes waren wir erst sehr spät Abends angekommen. Dann auspacken, essen und ins Bett leider nich dazu gekommen mal vorbei zu schauen.

Aber noch mal sorry wegen der Namensverwechslung.....wie auch immer ich darauf gekommem bin

War wohl die Hitze.

War echt von Deiner Pace beeindruckt. Vor allem auch von den Gesamtsiegen. 

Glückwunsch Dir zum Podium. Ich durfte beim ersten beendeten 24H Rennen auch gleich rauf. Mega Happy.


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2018)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Aufgrud des großen Waldbrandes waren wir erst sehr spät Abends angekommen. Dann auspacken, essen und ins Bett leider nich dazu gekommen mal vorbei zu schauen.
> 
> Aber noch mal sorry wegen der Namensverwechslung.....wie auch immer ich darauf gekommem bin
> 
> ...


Moin! 

Kein Thema Kann bei der Hitze immernoch nicht wieder geradeaus denken.

Danke Dir! Dir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Podium!!

Die letzten 5h waren echt extrem hart...hatte Probleme mit meiner linken Achillissehne, konnte nicht mehr ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal bringen Ist immernoch geschwollen


----------



## PurpleSunrise (31. Juli 2018)

Danke Dir, so erging es mir seit ca 22:40. Sturz und das rechte Pedal schön rein in die rechte Achillissehne, seit dem nur mit Schmerzen gefahren. Aber durchgehalten  Freue mich da schon auf 2019, jetzt aber erst mal Velofondo als Solo-Ritt.


----------



## stengele (2. August 2018)

Hatte auch Premiere bei RaR .
Muss sage, die Strecke gefällt mir. Leider wurden die beiden Trails Berg ab immer schlechter zu fahren und ich hab mich auch ein paar mal hingelegt (auf der Strecke). Aber egal, fürs Podium hat es auch bei mir gereicht, inklusive Gutschein für 2019.
Man sieht sich.


----------



## Schwitte (2. August 2018)

Mmmmh, verdammt großes Podium am Ring.......wenn ihr da alle drauf gestanden habt!? 
Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


----------



## stengele (2. August 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Mmmmh, verdammt großes Podium am Ring.......wenn ihr da alle drauf gestanden habt!?
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


Gab ja verschiedene Altersklassen und Teams. 
Bei mir war es 24h Solo Gesamtsieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PurpleSunrise (2. August 2018)

Der der den Ex Weltmeister geschlagen hat

Glückwunsch zum Sieg

Nun will das hier mal micht weter mit OT voll spamen.

Phillip und die anderen. Nach was richtet Ihr euch bezüglich Regeneration danach? Also ab wann wieder ordentlich Training?


----------



## maddda (3. August 2018)

So möchte mich dann pünktlich zum Wochenende auch mal melden. Der Rennbericht ist fertig Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Ist wieder wie der vom RAG für alle downloadbar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kl20u652mb2rans/24 h Rad am Ring.pdf?dl=0




stengele schrieb:


> Gab ja verschiedene Altersklassen und Teams.
> Bei mir war es 24h Solo Gesamtsieg.


Glückwunsch! Das war ein riesen Brett!!!



PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Der der den Ex Weltmeister geschlagen hat
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Sieg
> 
> ...


Ganz nach Gefühl. Manchmal dauert es etwas länger, manchmal geht es schneller. Da kommt es ganz darauf an, wie man in den Tagen danach schläft, ob man frei hat und und und... Ich unternehme immer nach drei Tagen Pause ne kleine Ausfahrt und schaue wie es läuft


----------



## PurpleSunrise (3. August 2018)

Danke. So in etwa mache ich es auch. Dann bin ich ja auf einem richtigen weg


----------



## maui400 (3. August 2018)

Wiedermal vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen Bericht! Und auch Gratulation zu dieser Leistung! Das bedarf schon vieler Entbehrungen um dort hin zu kommen. 
Eines interessiert mich auch, warum hast Du diese Halskrause um? Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie insbesondere bei der Hitze nicht gerade angenehm ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2018)

das macht er zur abkühlung immer mal wieder nass.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Wiedermal vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen Bericht! Und auch Gratulation zu dieser Leistung! Das bedarf schon vieler Entbehrungen um dort hin zu kommen.
> Eines interessiert mich auch, warum hast Du diese Halskrause um? Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie insbesondere bei der Hitze nicht gerade angenehm ist.



Danke! Freut mich, dass der Bericht gefällt


k_star schrieb:


> das macht er zur abkühlung immer mal wieder nass.


So schaut’s aus

Bin übrigens grad als Betreuer beim 24 h Rennen in Duisburg Also wer mir übern Weg läuft einfach anquatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. August 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Nach Rad am Ring ist es ja hier etwas ruhig geworden und ich dachte ich melde mich mal
Es gibt so einige Neuigkeiten. Bin ganz gut wieder ins Training gekommen und das nächste Rennen ist gemeldet. Es werden die 8 h von Spa Francorchamps am 2.9. Dann gibt es auch wieder einen Rennbericht

Außerdem war ich bei der neuen Video-Podcast-Reihe namens Radterrasse https://www.facebook.com/radterrasse/... da wurde über die Ultradistanz und vor allem Vorbereitung gequatscht. Bald kommt also ein kleiner Videobeitrag





Foto by Radterrasse


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Bitte seht mir den späten Rennbericht nach... Training, Studium und Arbeit haben etwas Zeit gefressen

Also hier der allumfassende Bericht... 8 Stunden von Spa, eine Marathon Langstrecke, Highlights und die Frage, wie es 2018 weitergeht. Das alles gibt es wie immer an üblicher Stelle  völlig kostenfrei zum Download

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0we6nyi65tvfu7n/Sasionabschluss_2018.pdf?dl=0


----------



## PurpleSunrise (25. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2018)

> Zwar fand ich zwischendurch noch den
> ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, aber das Rennen war gelaufen. Wenigstens bekam ich dann ab
> der Halbzeit ordentlich Druck auf das Pedal und hatte bei dem schönen Wetter ordentlich
> Spaß.



mein überbleibsel von dem spaß in runde zwei:




anfang down to titmaringhausen auf der wurzeligen wiese, als ich vorderrad an hinterrad hinter dir her bin.

runde 1: oh wurzel, die sollte man nicht übersehen.
runde 2: wo war denn jetzt die wurzel?
runde 3: wo war die wurzel in der letzen runde?


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2018)

Meine alte XMD333 hat 3 solcher Dellen und selbst Tubeless geht damit noch (und rund läuft sie ebenfalls).


----------



## Phippsy (26. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> mein überbleibsel von dem spaß in runde zwei:


Das auf der Strecke zu schaffen zeugt schon von Talent


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jungs!

Vorab ... Bitte entschuldigt. Bedingt durch meine Masterarbeit, die ich letzte Woche abgegeben habe, kommt die erste Ausgabe dieses Jahr etwas später. Dafür bekommt ihr: 2x MTB Marathon, 2x Straßenrennen und 4x Einzelzeitfahren... die volle Dosis Rennaction also. Viel Spaß!

Wie immer kostenlos als PDF: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pz5rruz4gt1ijs9/Ausgabe_1_2019-T2B.pdf?dl=0


----------



## seblubb (21. Juni 2019)

Na endlich 
Glückwunsch zur Masterarbeit


----------



## Fischie (21. Juni 2019)

Toller Bericht - danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen Jungs!

Wollte mich kurz melden! Bald gibt es wieder einen ganz großen Rennbericht Es hat mit dem Podium auf dem Rennrad bei den 24h am Nürburgring in der Altersklasse Elite geklappt. Insgesamt sprang gesamt Platz 15/545 von allen männlichen Einzelfahrern und Altersklasse 3/50 raus Bin momentan glücklich wie Bolle und genauso kaputt  ... produziere auch grad mehr oder weniger nur Wortsalat

Die Bedingungen waren mal wieder Ringtypisch... Insgesamt bummelig 8 Stunden Regen, Nebel, bei dem man kaum die Hand vor Augen sehen konnte (alle sind am zweiten Tag tagsüber noch mit Rücklichtern gefahren) und Temperaturen von 28 bis 13 Grad waren drin.

Im moment warte ich darauf, dass ich die Bilder vom Sportografen runterladen kann. Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack sollt ihr aber jetzt schon haben Die kompletten Leistungsdaten könnt ihr wie immer auf Strava anschauen:

https://www.strava.com/activities/2...338794&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_share

(Kleine Abweichungen wegen Unwetter inklusive )




































Viele Grüße

euer Philipp


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo Philipp,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tollen Ergebnis bei Rad am Ring. Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Rennbericht und fühle ob der suboptimalen Wetterbedingungen mit Dir.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2019)

Fast geeverested 
Das Wetter sieht wahrhaftig nicht gerade einladend aus.

Glückwunsch


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2019)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo Philipp,
> 
> erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tollen Ergebnis bei Rad am Ring. Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Rennbericht und fühle ob der suboptimalen Wetterbedingungen mit Dir.
> 
> ...


Danke Dir! Ach das Wetter gehört irgendwie zur Nordschleife dazu!


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fast geeverested
> Das Wetter sieht wahrhaftig nicht gerade einladend aus.
> 
> Glückwunsch


Dankeschön!

In echt war es sogar geeverested ... nur wegen dem Unwetter hat der Höhenmesser zwischendurch gesponnen... über zwei Runden hat der leider fast keine Höhenmeter gezähltMuss also wohl oder übel nomma fahren


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2019)

BTW grad gesehen, dass man das über Strava neu berechnen lassen kann.

Jetzt sind’s gute 12000... stimmt auch mit den ausgeschriebenen 580 pro Runde gut überein


----------



## maddda (11. August 2019)

Servus Jungs! Ich bin zurück aus dem Trainingslager in Frankreich und habe euch etwas Lektüre mitgebracht!

In "A Green Hell of a Ride" erfahrt ihr, wie ich meinen Kadaver als Einzelfahrer beim 24h-Straßenrennen auf dem Nürburgring aufs Treppchen gehievt habe, wie man Wetterexperte für die Eifel wird und was das Geheimnis der Ultradistanz ist. Außerdem dabei: Feuersalamander, Kröten und andere Absurditäten!
Wie immer als PDF kostenlos zum Download:









						A Green Hell of a Ride.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## maui400 (11. August 2019)

Wow, ein echt spannender Bericht! Toll, dass Du zum Saisonhöhepunkt auch top fit warst! Da ist das vorherige Pech nur noch ein Lacher. Vielleicht gehört das auch dazu...


----------



## PurpleSunrise (11. August 2019)

Toller Bericht und Glückwunsch. Leider wurde wurde ich von jemandem vom Rad geholt, welches extrem gelitten hatte und nicht mehr Fahrbar war. War dem Nebel auf der MTB Strecke geschuldet. Das Wetter war echt Wahnsinn umso höher Deine Leistung


----------



## Schwitte (11. August 2019)

Glückwünsch zu der tollen Leistung bei dem Mistwetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. August 2019)

maui400 schrieb:


> Wow, ein echt spannender Bericht! Toll, dass Du zum Saisonhöhepunkt auch top fit warst! Da ist das vorherige Pech nur noch ein Lacher. Vielleicht gehört das auch dazu...



Danke Dir! Ja das gehörte vielleicht dazu  Etwas weniger Drama hätte es aber auch getan



PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und Glückwunsch. Leider wurde wurde ich von jemandem vom Rad geholt, welches extrem gelitten hatte und nicht mehr Fahrbar war. War dem Nebel auf der MTB Strecke geschuldet. Das Wetter war echt Wahnsinn umso höher Deine Leistung



Dankeschön

Argh! Da ist immer Mist! Kann dir das nachfühlen! 2012 hatte ich auch Pech. Schaltwerk komplett abgerissen... musste dann aufm Ersatzrad weiter...ne halbe Runde schieben war inklusive




Damals noch mit 26 Zoll und der guten alten Sid Dual Air



Schwitte schrieb:


> Glückwünsch zu der tollen Leistung bei dem Mistwetter!



Danke Dir! Wie gesagt beim Nürburgring gehört es dazu und die drei Jahre davor war super Wetter, also musste etwas kommen


----------



## Renn Maus (16. August 2019)

Super Bericht Philipp,

obgleich mir völlig bewusst ist, dass man so ein Rennen nicht an der anaeroben Schwelle fährt, bin ich über die "nur" 122 Schläge Durchschnittspuls echt überrascht.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2019)

Danke Dir!

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich generell einen sehr niedrigen Puls habe...ist ja ne sehr individuelle Geschichte. Habe schon Ruhepuls um die 38-42 gemessen   und selbst bei einer Marathon-Langstrecke dümpel ich bei 160 Durchschnitt.Gegen Ende von so einem Rennen, kann es sein, dass ich dann den Grundlagenbereich bei bummelig 110 Schlägen fahre.

Am Ring hast du ja auch noch relativ lange Abfahrten, die dann den Schnitt nach unten ziehen.


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mich kurz melden. Ich lebe noch #unkrautvergehtnicht, bin gesund, zwischendurch mal wieder umgezogen... der ganz normale Kram halt.

Seit 2019 hat es schlicht keine Berichte gegeben, da keine Rennen waren. Zum Grund muss ich ja wahrscheinlich nichts sagen. 

Ich hatte kurz überlegt, ob ich etwas schreiben soll, aber ich wollte mir nichts aus den Rippen schneiden. Die geilsten Geschichten schreibt halt der Rennsport. Kram ohne Rennen zu erzählen überlasse ich dann lieber irgendwelchen Influencern _hust_  

Aber es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Seit dieser ganze Krempel mit Corona angefangen hat, habe ich angefangen das Race Across Germany vorzubereiten. Mit wenigen Startern und dem Format des Einzelzeitfahrens schien die Chance auf eine Ultradistanz in 2021 ganz gut. Nun ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Veranstaltung mit Hygienekonzept stattfinden kann.

Am 2.7.2021 um 8:46 Uhr ist es für mich soweit. 1100 Kilometer Einzelzeitfahren von Flensburg nach Garmisch. Solo mit Supportteam.

Dann wird es auch wieder einen Rennbericht geben. Bilder gibt es während der Veranstaltung auf Instagram (bzw. Facebook mit den gleichen Inhalten): 
https://www.instagram.com/philipp_mader/
https://www.facebook.com/philipp.mader.14 

Kurz vor dem Rennen gibt es natürlich auch links zum Livetracking usw.

Viele Grüße 

Euer Philipp


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juni 2021)

Prima und ganz viel Erfolg.

Gibt es schon einen Streckenverlauf?
Kommt die Strecke ggf. sogar hier bei uns in der Nähe vorbei?

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2021)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Prima und ganz viel Erfolg.
> 
> Gibt es schon einen Streckenverlauf?
> Kommt die Strecke ggf. sogar hier bei uns in der Nähe vorbei?
> ...


Grüß Dich Alex,

danke Dir !!!

Rennen inklusive Strecke kann man live verfolgen. Link kommt kurz vor dem Rennen. Manchmal gibt es auch kurz vorher noch die eine oder andere Änderung (kurzfristige Straßensperrungen oÄ).

Strecke kannst du hier grob anschauen:
https://www.raceacrossgermany.de/strecken/flensburg-garmisch-partenkirchen


Es geht mehr oder weniger durch die Mitte Deutschlands. Hier in der Ecke kommen wir nicht vorbei.

Viele Grüße 

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2021)

https://live.tractalis.com/2021/rag2/
Hallo ihr Lieben! Hier der Link fürs Tracking. Wir sind eben in Flensburg angekommen.
Morgen geht es für mich um 8:46 los🙂


----------



## seblubb (2. Juli 2021)

Kette Rechts und immer ne handbreit äh ja...Löffelbiskuit im Magen


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2021)

Grüßt Euch! Ich weiß, dass viele schon gewartet haben. Das alles schreibt sich neben Arbeit und Training nicht von alleine Nun ist der Bericht vom Race Across / Around Germany aber fertig – zugegeben es ist ein halbes eBook geworden. Viel Spaß beim Lesen

Wie üblich gibt es alles via Dropbox (ich empfehle den Download: einfach den Pfeil oben rechts nutzen): https://www.dropbox.com/.../Race%20Across%20Germany%20FL...


----------

